# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  حياك واسحب واحد وراك ..!!~(خيتي أسيرة شوق ~.......... حياااك  :)

## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 


طرحي اليوم مختلف بعض الشي 
سأضع اسئله شخصيه وسأجيب عليها
وراح استضيف شخص بعدي 
والا بعدي يستضيف شخص بعده وهكذا >>وحشها القسم وش يطلعها منه الحين  :noworry:  
اتمنى يعجبكم طرحي 
وينال على رضاكم 

نبدأ






متى استيقضت اليوم؟
8 ونص صباحاً
كله من المزعج \ ـه الا اتصل \ ـت
والله حقرت وما رديت 
بس بعدها ما جاني نوم وقمت  :wacko: 
الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
اممم 
الماس 
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
مو تبع  :noworry: 
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
ما اشاهد اصلاً
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
ما افطر اصلاً
حتى على ايام الدارسه ما احب افطر 
لا في البيت ولا في المدرسه 
ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
الصالونه بجميع انواعها
- الحليب بجميع مشتقاته
طماط - كيوي -الفراوله...الخ لو الى الصبح ما بخلص 
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟
حالياًروح وخواطر 
سندويشتك المفضله؟
فيليه
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
ضد السياقه وبقووه
حتى لو سمحمو في السعوديه القيادة للنساء اني بعطي نفسي اعفاء

اي الصفات تكره ؟
الحقد والغرور 
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
بنطلون 
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
ايران - سوريا - العراق 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
في ديرتي وبيت اهلي وناسي 
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
مو مهم 
اي شي يكون عاجبني 
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
عيد ميلادي السنه 
لان احتفلت فيه مع بعض بنات المنتدى 

اما بالعاده ما اذكره الا قبلها بكم يوم والا بعدها 
رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
ولا شي 
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
13\3\1408
هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
مسائي 
قصدي فجري 
لانه وقت الهدواء والرواق 
رقمك المفضل؟
4\\\ الله يخلينا خخخ
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
لا 
بس يجونا ضيوف عصافير حمام عربان 
وعلى الباب في الشارع قطاوه وكلاب 
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
حالياً ما عندي اخبار جديده 
بس بالتاكيد احب تشاركوني كل افراحي واحزاني (بعيد الشر عن الجميع )
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
بحكم حبي في صغري الى الطابشور والسبوره 
(معلمه)
شلونك اليوم؟
لوني بصراحه بنفسجي 
>>مجمده من البرد
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
عادي اي شي 
المهم انه لذيذ :toung:  خخخ
وردتك المفضله؟
شي طبيعي الورد المحمدي 

اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
((ا))خخخ
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
ورده محمديه 
22
خريجة ثانوي >>اذري خايبه  :sad2: 
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
مشوار الحب -- باسم الكربلائي 
أخر شي اكلته؟
علكه
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
لا

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
الوردي 
كــ الاحلام الورديه 
وكــ نعومة الورد المحمدي 
شلون الجو الحين؟
مجمده حدي
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
الكوافيره تسألني تأكد الحجز او لا  :rolleyes: 
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
بيبيسي
مطعمك المفضل؟
على حسب 
لونك المفضل؟
لا يوجد لون معين 
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
لعبة البيت >>ام وابو واولاد :wink: ههههههههههه 
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الشتاء وبشدهـــ
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
لا هذا ولا هذاك  :noworry: 

شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
شوكلاته

شاي ام قهوه؟
مجنونة شاي 
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
اممم 
ما اذكر 

ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
سراميك وهواء :toung: 
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
طلعت رحت زواج... :bigsmile: 
من شنو تخاف؟
ياربي اخافك واخاف الا ما يخافك
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
المالح 
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
ولا مفتاح >>ماليه داعي احمل ميداليه اصلاً 
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
اربع سنوات من تخرجة 
وحالياً عاطله 
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الاربعاء
في كم منطقه عشت ؟
وحده
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟
لالا وبشده :embarrest: 



تمت على خير 

سأعود بعد قليل بالاسئله 
مع العضو\ه الجديده 
 :bigsmile:

----------


## ورده محمديه

عدنا مع الاسئله 




متى استيقضت اليوم؟
 

 
الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟

 
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
 

ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
 
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟


 
ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
 

 
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟
 

 
سندويشتك المفضله؟
 

 
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟

 


 
اي الصفات تكره ؟
 

نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
 

اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟


عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
 

 
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟

 
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟


 
رياضه تحب تشوفها؟

 
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
 

 
هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
 

 
رقمك المفضل؟

عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
 

اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟

 
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
 

 

شلونك اليوم؟
 

شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
 

 
وردتك المفضله؟
 
 

 
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟

 
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
 

 
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
 

أخر شي اكلته؟


ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟



اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟

 

 
شلون الجو الحين؟
 

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
 

مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
 

 
مطعمك المفضل؟
 

 
لونك المفضل؟

 
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
 

الصيف ام الشتاء؟
 

القبل ام الاحتضان؟
 


 
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟


 
شاي ام قهوه؟
 

متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
 


 
ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
 

ماذا فعلت الامس؟

 
من شنو تخاف؟

 
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟

 
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟

 
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟

 
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
 
 
في كم منطقه عشت؟ 



راح أستضيف بعدي 
أول عضوه غلاتوو 
 النظره البريئه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*فكرهـ حلوووووهـ وآسئله آحلــــى* >>بس لا يطب علي الدور  :toung: >خآيفه تطلع الفضآيح 


*بأنتظآر نظووووورهـ القمورهـ* 

*يعطيك الف عآفيه وردوه على الأفكآر المتميزهـ* 

*لا عدمنآهآآ >>كل يووم حطي منهآ >>كف* 

*صي يآآ* 

*عششووق*

----------


## نبض قلب

فكره جدا ً رآئعه ..
تسلم الأيآدي عزيزتي ورده ،، وربي يعطيش ألف عافيه على المجهود الرآئع ..
يالله بآنتظآـآر خيتنآـآ النظره البريئه عشآـآن الإجآبآت ،، 

دمتم بحفظ المولى ..
تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يا عيني عليك على هيك حركااات غلااااتوو وروده يا الغلاااا 
موضوع رااايق مرررره  :kaseh:  وفيه الفضاااايح عدددل ههههه
عجبني اسم الموضوع ههههه
ان شاء الله فيه تفاعل
بإنتظااار الغلااااا { النظرة البريئة } >> خايفه اجي دوري هع  :sila: 
موفقه غناتي لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

احـــــــــــــم احــــــــــم ياعيني على الحركااات
فكره حلووووه من انسانه احلــــــــــــــى...

تسلمــــــــين يالغاليهـــ على هيك طرح
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدكِ
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح...

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*  
> *فكرهـ حلوووووهـ وآسئله آحلــــى* >>بس لا يطب علي الدور >خآيفه تطلع الفضآيح 
> تسلمي غلاتوو 
> عنونك الحلوهـ
> وان شاء الله جايك الدور  
> 
> ...



 
 
نورتي يالغلا 
لا عدمت تواصلك 
كوني هنا

----------


## ورده محمديه

> فكره جدا ً رآئعه ..
> 
> وجودك الاروع غلاتووو 
> 
> تسلم الأيآدي عزيزتي ورده ،، 
> ربي يسلمك ويخليك 
> وربي يعطيش ألف عافيه على المجهود الرآئع ..
> الله يعافيش 
> يالله بآنتظآـآر خيتنآـآ النظره البريئه عشآـآن الإجآبآت ،، 
> ...



 اسعدني تواجدك غلاتي 

كوني بالقرب دائماً
لا عدمتك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد 
> 
> يا عيني عليك على هيك حركااات غلااااتوو وروده يا الغلاااا 
> 
> تسلمي غلاتي 
> موضوع رااايق مرررره  وفيه الفضاااايح عدددل ههههه
> عاد الكل بيهون الا فضايحي اني
> عجبني اسم الموضوع ههههه
> ...



 
اسعدني تواجدك المنور 
دمتي في تواصل 
حياكـِ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> احـــــــــــــم احــــــــــم ياعيني على الحركااات
> فكره حلووووه من انسانه احلــــــــــــــى...
> 
> تسلمي غناتي 
> وجودك الاحلى 
> 
> تسلمــــــــين يالغاليهـــ على هيك طرح
> ربي يسلمك ويخليك ويحفظك 
> لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدكِ
> ...




نورتي غلاتووو  

كوني بالقرب دائماً
لا عدمتك

----------


## ورده محمديه

مو كأن نظوره طولت علينا ؟!!!

الليله ثالث وما شرفتنا :amuse: 
يالله عاد يكفي تغلي .. غاليه لا تخافي  :toung: 

ياليت احد يسحبها لينا هنا >>كف  :wacko: 


في الانتظاااااااااااار

----------


## آهات حنونه

*فكره حلوه مثلك* 

*ويالله بلانتظار النظره البريئه*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ...}!!*
*طرح حلوو ..!*
*يعطيكـ العـآفيه ورده*
*وجآري سحب أقصد أستدعآء النظره هع ..}*
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء ..}!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *فكره حلوه مثلك* 
> *تسلمي*
> * انتي الاحلى* 
> 
> *ويالله بلانتظار النظره البريئه*
> *بنتظارها*



 ياهلا فيك غلاتووو 
نورتــــــــــــــي
لا عدمتـك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مرآحب ...}!!*
> *مراحب ..~*
> *طرح حلوو ..!*
> *وجودك الاحلى* 
> *يعطيكـ العـآفيه ورده*
> *الله يعافيكِ*
> *وجآري سحب أقصد أستدعآء النظره هع ..}*
> *يسلموا* 
> *وعساكِ على القوه غلاتووو* 
> ...




اسعدني تواجدك يالغلا

دمتي في تواصل

----------


## النظره البريئه

> مو كأن نظوره طولت علينا ؟!!!
> 
> الليله ثالث وما شرفتنا
> يالله عاد يكفي تغلي .. غاليه لا تخافي  
> ياليت احد يسحبها لينا هنا >>كف  
> 
> 
> في الانتظاااااااااااار



 

اسفه حبيبتي بس ماقدرت انا ماتغلى ولاشيء انا وحده عاديه  :bigsmile: 




يالله انا راح اجاوب ع الاسأله 


والمعذره على التأخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اسفه حبيبتي بس ماقدرت انا ماتغلى ولاشيء انا وحده عاديه 
> ماليه داعي الاسف غناتي  
> وماعليك شر غلاتووو  
> يالله انا راح اجاوب ع الاسأله 
> في انتظارك حبابهـ 
> 
> والمعذره على التأخير 
> وجودك اسعدني وماليه داعي الاعتذار



.

----------


## النظره البريئه

> عدنا مع الاسئله  
> 
> ياهلا حبيبتي  
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
> 
> نومي مخربط قعدت الساعه 2 ورجعت نمت وقعدت 3 الاربع ورجعت نمت وقعدت 3 وشوي << مسكينه كل شوي يخربو نومي  
> 
> 
> الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟ 
> ...



 

ربي يعطيك العافيه ع الطرح القيم
وفقك الله وسلمت يداك
كتير حلوه الفكره
ننتظر جديدك دائما 
 :bigsmile:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اختار بعدي دمعة طفله يتيمه   :bigsmile:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*استمتعت غلاتووو بقوووهـ* *واني اقرأ اجابتك* 


*بس اصابتني الدهشه من بعض الاجابات >>لا تقولي وش هم*
*؟ <<بتنطق* 

*مشكورهـ غلاتووو لتلبية  الدعوهـ* 
*وبعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه* 
*ربي يخليك ويسعدك* 
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*وكوني من المتابعين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اختار بعدي دمعة طفله يتيمه



*ياعيني ياعيني* 
*خووووش أختيار* 

*بنتظااااار الغلا دموعهـ* 

*>>جاري استدعائها* 

*سلام*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلااااا النظره...
اجابتكِ حلووووه وااايد بس


قتلتيني بكم جواب  :huh: على قلبي بعدكِ صغيره :sad2:  :sad2: 
موفقه غناتيي لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور

الله يجبر خاطرك غناتي 
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اختار بعدي دمعة طفله يتيمه



 تسلمين غناتييي على اختياركِ لي :embarrest: 
الله لااا يحرمني من طيبة قلبكِ وصفاء روحكِ
لي عوده قريبا
موفقين لكل خييير وصلاح...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

ماشاء الله ....


الموضوع مميز..

يعطيك العافية وردة الغالية  ع الطرح الرووعة ...


بانتظار دموووعة ....


موفقين جميعاً إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## كبرياء

*مرإأآحب ..}!*
*بأنتظآر دمعووه ..!*
*شكلهآ تتغلى الأنسسه ..}!*
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء ..}!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله ....
> الموضوع مميز..
> تسلمي غلاتوووو 
> 
> يعطيك العافية وردة الغالية ع الطرح الرووعة ...
> ...




أسعدني تواجدك :bigsmile:  

دمتي في تواصل :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مرإأآحب ..}!*
> *مراحب!!~*
> *بأنتظآر دمعووه ..!*
> *بنتظارها* 
> *شكلهآ تتغلى الأنسسه ..}!*
> *شكله هذا الا صاير >>بتنطق*
> *سي يوو* 
> 
> *كبريآء ..}!*
> *حياكـِ*



 
منورهـ غلاتوووو 

كوني بالقرب دائماً

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> عدنا مع الاسئله  
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــم
> السلامــ عليكمـــ...
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> امممم الساعه 5 العصر طبعا هههههههه 
> 
> 
> ...



بجد استانسة معكم
الف شكر على اختياري
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


دموووع ضحكتيني من قلب..... 

أجوبتك خفيفة دم   :)


يعطيك العافية حبابة ع الاجوبة الحلوين...



وأكرر شكري للغالية وروودة ع الطرح الموفق   :)


بانتظار كبريااااء...


نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...


موفقين..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياهلا وغلا فيك دموعهــ*
*اتونسنا معك ومع اجاباتك يالغلا* 

*شكراً لتلبيتك الدعوهـ*


*وكوني من المتابعين* 
*لا عدمتك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
> 
> دموووع ضحكتيني من قلب.....  
> أجوبتك خفيفة دم :) 
> 
> يعطيك العافية حبابة ع الاجوبة الحلوين... 
> 
> 
> وأكرر شكري للغالية وروودة ع الطرح الموفق :) 
> ...



هلا بالطش والرش 
الله يعافيك غلاتووووو 
وبنتظار الغلا كبرياء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
صبحكم الله بالخيرررر 
قريت الفضاايح كلها هههههه 
وعجبتني بقوووه 
بإنتظاار كبريااؤؤء واحلى فضاااايح هههه :)
يسلمووو غلاااتي على هيك طررح راايق مررره مررره
لا عدمناا جديدك المميز 
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> صبحكم الله بالخيرررر 
> صبحش الله بالنور والسرور ياغناتي  >>انقلبت ضبعه عدل 
> قريت الفضاايح كلها هههههه 
> وعجبتني بقوووه 
> هههههه 
> عقبال مانقرأ فضايح استضافتك 
> ...



 أسعدني تواجدك :bigsmile:  

كوني بالقرب دائماً :toung:

----------


## عنيده

السلاام .. 

ما شاء الله .. 

اسئله حلوووه و اجابات احلى .. 

نتتظر كبرياء .. 

تحياتيووو ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

موضوع رااااااائع
بأنتظار كبرياء الحلوه

----------


## علي pt

*ههههه ..*

*كاني أضحك*

*بانتظار كبريآااء .. ومن اللحين منستر على ما واجهنا >>>> كانس اشم ريحة فضايح*


*ونشكر الأخت وردة محمدية على ابراز الفضايح ,, بس مو يجي دوري >>> بسنا فضايح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

فكرره حــــــلووة ومآفيهآ فضآيح..~ْ!! 

يالله أني بجآوب وردهـ قبل مآيسحبووني 

يسلمووووووو

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
الساعه 8 الصباح :ranting:  مو لله ,, دق هذا نفر قوي :wacko:  ,,, عمال في بيتنا يشتغلوا  

الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟ 
لا هذا ولا هذا  

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟ 
ما اتذكر  :huuh:  

ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
عالم الحيوان  

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 
ما احب الفطور  


ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟ 

اللحم , المانجو , الدهن 

ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 
كل سي ديات حامد زيد  :kaseh:  


سندويشتك المفضله؟
فيليه دجاج 



اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 
جيب  




اي الصفات تكره ؟
الانسان الا ما يقد مشاعر الغير  :walla: .... البخل ...... 


نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
بنطلون --- ربطات العنق  


اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
الهند ---  
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
خلني اتوظف أول عشان أفكر وين استقر  :shiny:  



ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 
مافيه ماركه معينه اهم شي تعجبني  

اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟ 
عيد ميلادي كان نفس لليلة زواج أخوي  :ongue: صار العيد عيدين  :wavetowel2:  


رياضه تحب تشوفها؟ 
كان يا مكان في قديم الزمان ..>>كرة قدم 

متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
14\ ربيع ثاني  



هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
مسائي 
بس احب جلسة الصباح ,, خصوصاً أذا فيها جمعة بنات على فطور في بيت وحده منا  



رقمك المفضل؟
2- 3- 6- 14
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
قطوه وأخاف منها  :evil:  


اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟ 
على حسب الخبر الا يخصني  

شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
كان حلم بايخ :toung:  ... مضيفة طيران  





شلونك اليوم؟
نص ونص 
بس الحمدلله على كل حال  


شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
شوكلاتة فليك -- بونتي  



وردتك المفضله؟
روز ...>> زرقاء 
 





اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟ 
تاريخ استلام المصروف :clap:  ههههه  
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
اسمي أنين القلب 
عمري سنه وسبعه شهور  :lol: 
مخلصه مدرسه بس 


ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
صوت أمي وريل أختي معاهم الباقي  :laugh:  


أخر شي اكلته؟
علكه وما زالت في فمي  
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
بصراحه صدقت هالخرافه واحياناً اتمنى  :mad:  

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟ 
بنفسجي 



شلون الجو الحين؟
معتدل  


من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
أخوي عشان اطلع من الغرفه لان في عمال في البيت  :rocket:  


مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟ 
وأكيد وبدون شك بيبســـــــــــــــــــــــــي 


مطعمك المفضل؟
مطعم الربيع بأم الحمام  :icon30:  



لونك المفضل؟ 
كل لون له ميزه عندي 

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
غميضه  :unsure:  


الصيف ام الشتاء؟
لثنين مو حلوين  :no: 
حلات الجو ربيعي 


القبل ام الاحتضان؟
الاحتضان بس مو من اي شخص  




شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟ 
شوكلاته 


شاي ام قهوه؟
قهوه تركيه  


متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
قبل اسبوعين  :closedeyes:  




ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
علبة اشرطتي (كاسيت) 


ماذا فعلت الامس؟ 

كنت في شقة أخوي  
من شنو تخاف؟ 
من الله  

تحب الحلو ام المالح؟ 

الحلو  
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟ 
واحد 

كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟ 
هههههه 
العمر كله عطالي بطالي  

يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الاربعاء والخميس 


في كم منطقه عشت؟ 
وحده  




يالله كبرياء يى دورش 
عذراً سبقتش

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياغناتيييي انين
تسلمين على هيك صراحه
اجوبتك حلوووه مثلكِ
صدقتي يالغاليــهــ في كلامك مافيه (فضايح)
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

في انتظار كبريآء...

----------


## كبرياء

> *عدنا مع الاسئله*  
> *يآهلآ وآلله تسلمييين دمعهـ على الأستضآفه الحلووهـ ..* 
> *وثآنكسس فري مآتش ..}!  <<مسويه أإستحت هآآع*
> 
> *متى استيقضت اليوم؟*
> *الـسآعه 7 إلآ ربـع ..}!*
> 
> *الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟*
> *بطيخ  أقصد ألمآس هع* 
> ...



 

يسـلموو ع الاأستضآفه الحلووهـ ...}!
جيبوو وحدهـ مآتبي تجي هنـآ .. 
*عـآشقة المستحيل ..}!*
*<<~ يآحوبني للعنـآد ..!* 
سي يوو ..
*كبريآء ..!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بما أن كبرياء جاوبت واستضافة عاشقة المستحيل  
ماني ماني اني بعد ابغى استضيف ههه >>صج لقافه :embarrest:  دخلت استضفت حالي بحالي وبعد بسحب وراي أحد !!! 
مو هو الموضوع *حياك واسحب واحد وراك* اني بسحب بعدي كلمة صاحب*فضايح*  

أخوي* علي* حياكـــ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


ماشاء الله أجوبتكم حلوووة مرة ومرحة وخفيفة دم حدهاااا.....



بانتظار عاشقة المستحيل...


نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد....


موفقين جميعاً...

----------


## ورده محمديه

> السلاام .. 
> يا هلا والله 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه  
> ما شاء الله .. 
>  
> اسئله حلوووه و اجابات احلى .. 
> تسلمي غلاتوو 
> كلش ذووووق  
> نتتظر كبرياء .. 
> ...



 
أسعدني مروركـِ يالغلا 

كوني من المتابعين 
لا عدمتكِ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> موضوع رااااااائع
> وجودكـ الاروع غناتووو 
> بأنتظار كبرياء الحلوه



 


أسعدني مروركـِ  :bigsmile:  

كوني من المتابعين :toung:  
لا عدمتكِ :amuse:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *ههههه ..*
> 
> *كاني أضحك*
> 
> *دوم هالضحكه يارب*  
> *بانتظار كبريآااء .. ومن اللحين منستر على ما واجهنا >>>> كانس اشم ريحة فضايح*
> 
>  
> 
> ...



شكراً لمروركـ 

كن من المتابعين 
لا عدمناك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> الللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> فكرره حــــــلووة ومآفيهآ فضآيح..~ْ!! 
> وجودك الاحلى غلاتووو 
> 
> ...




أسعدني مروركـِ يالغلا 

كوني من المتابعين 
دمتي بخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياهلا وغلا أنونهـ 
اجابات رائعهـ ,, وسحبت حال اروع>>بيجيها كف :wacko:  <<آآآمزحــ غناتووو  :wink: 

أسعـــدني تواجدك :bigsmile:   
موفقهـ يالغلا 
ربي يخليــكِ ويحفظكِ :rolleyes:  
كوني من المتابعين 
لا عدمت خفت دمـك :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ياغناتيييي انين
> احم احم 
> شكراً>>اقول انشبي قالو انين وش دخلك انتي 
> تسلمين على هيك صراحه
> ربي يسلمكِ >>صج ملقوفهـ.. لسهـ المقصودهـ أنين 
> اجوبتك حلوووه مثلكِ
> تحلى دنياك يا غناتي 
> صدقتي يالغاليــهــ في كلامك مافيه (فضايح)
> ندري مافيه فضايح >>وجب الكف 
> ...



منورهـ يالغلا :wink:  
لاعدمت هالطلهـ الحلوه :toung:  
كوني بالقرب دائماً :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياغناتييي بنت الخاله...
اجوبتك فله زيك حلوووين وظريفين مثلكِ
لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودكِ

في انتظار بنت اخوي الغاليهـــ عاشقه المستحيل...

----------


## ورده محمديه

> يسـلموو ع الاأستضآفه الحلووهـ ...}!
> ربي يسلمكِ ويخليكِ
> 
> جيبوو وحدهـ مآتبي تجي هنـآ .. 
> *عـآشقة المستحيل ..}!*
> *ههههه* 
> *حاضرين لطيبين* 
> *بنسحبها لك من شعراتها* 
> *<<~ يآحوبني للعنـآد ..!* 
> ...



أجاباتك حلوه مثلك كوكو :weird: >>نعنبو ذي قلادهـ :embarrest:  

شكراً غلاتووو لتلبية الدعوهـ  
ربي يخليكِ ويحفظكِ  
كوني من المتابعين
لا عدمناك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> بما أن كبرياء جاوبت واستضافة عاشقة المستحيل 
> 
> 
> ماني ماني اني بعد ابغى استضيف ههه >>صج لقافه دخلت استضفت حالي بحالي وبعد بسحب وراي أحد !!!
> لا لقافه ولا شي بالعكس اتونسنا معاك خالوهــ اني وانتي واحد ما بينا فرق 
> ومن حقك غلاتووو تستدعي أحد بعدك 
> 
> 
> مو هو الموضوع *حياك واسحب واحد وراك* اني بسحب بعدي كلمة صاحب*فضايح* 
> ...




بنتظار أخوي *علي*.. مع أختي *عشوق* بنفس الوقت 

وبامكانهم ثنينهم يسحبو الا يبغوه وراهم  :wink:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله أجوبتكم حلوووة مرة ومرحة وخفيفة دم حدهاااا.....
> تسلمي من ذوقكـِ يالغلا  
> بانتظار عاشقة المستحيل...
> نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد....
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> ...



منورهـ غلاتووو  :bigsmile: 
لا عدمت هالتواصل :toung:

----------


## النظره البريئه

حلوين اجوبتكم

بأنتظار

عشوقه


موفقين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> يسـلموو ع الاأستضآفه الحلووهـ ...}!
> 
> جيبوو وحدهـ مآتبي تجي هنـآ ..  
> من خلف الكوآليس آتآبع 
> 
> *عـآشقة المستحيل..}!*
> 
> *<<~ يآحوبني للعنـآد ..!*  
> *آويلآآآآه بتطلع الفضآآآيح*  
> ...



 

*][مآتوقعت يجي دوري بهالسرعه ][*
*][ولا توقعت آنه منك  >كفين ][*
*][حلوووووووه الاستضآفه ][*
*][لحظآت وآعود محمله بالفضآئح ][*
*][يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه..][*
*][صي يوو][*
*][عشووق..!!][*

----------


## أموله

صرآحه موووضووع خطيير ~

وتوريط اأحلى ~.~ 

~,~ بنتظار اجوبت اخوي علي وعشوقه ~

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *عدنا مع الاسئله* 
> *يآهلا والله ومليوون مرحبآ..*  
> 
> *متى استيقضت اليوم؟*
> 
> 
> *السآعه 6 و10 دقآيق* 
> *الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟*
> *المآس*  
> ...



 

*جآآآوبت والحمدالله*  
*وآستمتعت جداً وآنآ آجآووووووب..* 
*>>حسيت الاسئله شوي قليله >كفوف*  
*واللحين بقول لكم منوو بعدي*  
*يعطيكم الف عآفيييهـ*  
*لاعدمنآآكم*  
*موفقين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليكم 

جآيه وجآيبه معي آسم اللي بعدي

وترى هـي مآدخلت هنآ آبد :>
وهــــــــــــي 











hope 


ونحن بأنتظآرهآ..

----------


## دموع الماضي

آهليــن..

الموضوع كثير حلـوو .. لكن الفضايح أحلى .. استمعت بقراءة فضايحكم خخخخ..

تسلمي يالغلا وردة محمدية على الطـرح الرائع..
يعطيك ربي ألف عافية..
موفقة لكل خير وصلاح..

تقبلي مروري..
دمــوع المـاضي..

----------


## النظره البريئه

متابعه بأستمرار
وكتير حلوين الاجوبه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

موضوع حلو 
زبن نتابعه حق نعرف فضايح مشاهير هوليود أأأقصد مشاهير الشبكه
بانتظار الأخ علي والأخت الأمل

----------


## قمر دنياي

بانتظار العضوه

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ياغناتييي بنت الخاله...
> اجوبتك فله زيك حلوووين وظريفين مثلكِ
> لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودكِ
> 
> في انتظار بنت اخوي الغاليهـــ عاشقه المستحيل...



ياهلا فيك 
نورتي  :toung: 
لا عدمتكـِ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> حلوين اجوبتكم
> 
> بأنتظار
> 
> عشوقه
> 
> 
> موفقين



 وجودك الاحلى غلاتووو 

دمتي في تواصل  :wink:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *][مآتوقعت يجي دوري بهالسرعه ][*
> *][ولا توقعت آنه منك  >كفين ][*
> *][حلوووووووه الاستضآفه ][*
> *][لحظآت وآعود محمله بالفضآئح ][*
> *][يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه..][*
> *][صي يوو][*
> *][عشووق..!!][*



ايييييييييييييييي جئ دورش يأم الفضايح  :weird: !!
لو تبغيني ازيد ليهم عادي من عيوني بزيد :toung:  >>بيجيها كف  :wacko:  


حياشـــ :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry: ــــ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> صرآحه موووضووع خطيير ~
> 
> وتوريط اأحلى ~.~  
> 
> ~,~ بنتظار اجوبت اخوي علي وعشوقه ~



ياهلا وغلا بآمولهــ :bigsmile: 

نورتــ :toung: ــي 

كل يوم تعالي  :cool:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟* 
> 
> 
> 
> *وآجد بس اللي آذكرة اللحين*  
> 
> 
> 
> *آنآنآس >>حتى ريحته مآتقدر عليهآ , طمآط , حمص ,* 
> ...



ياهلا فيكـــ  
اسعدني تواجدك .. واستمتعنا مع اجوبتكـ قطوتي الصغيرهـ :blink: 
كوني من المتابعين 
لا عدمتكـ :wink:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه 
> 
> 
> جآيه وجآيبه معي آسم اللي بعدي
> ياهلا فيش انتي والا بتسحبيها وراش 
> 
> وترى هـي مآدخلت هنآ آبد :>
> بعد بعد ما تدخل موضوعي 
> ...



.

----------


## ورده محمديه

> آهليــن..
> اهلييييين وسهليييييين ..~
> 
> الموضوع كثير حلـوو .. لكن الفضايح أحلى .. استمعت بقراءة فضايحكم خخخخ..
> مروركـ زادهــ حلاوهـ يالغلا 
> 
> تسلمي يالغلا وردة محمدية على الطـرح الرائع..
> ربي يسلمش ويخليش ويحفظش
> يعطيك ربي ألف عافية..
> ...



 0

----------


## ورده محمديه

> متابعه بأستمرار
> نتشرف بتواجدك العذب غلاتووو 
> 
> وكتير حلوين الاجوبه
> وجودك هو الاحلى يالغلا



 
دمتي في تواصل :wink:  

لا عدمناكــــِ :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> موضوع حلو 
> من ذوقك غلاتووو 
> زبن نتابعه حق نعرف فضايح مشاهير هوليود أأأقصد مشاهير الشبكه 
> هههه 
> نتشرف بتواجدك ومتابعتك خيتوهـ 
> وأن شاء الله الدور جاينش عن قريب 
> بانتظار الأخ علي والأخت الأمل
> علي من جئ دوره ما يبين !!!
> 
> بنتظارهمـــــــــــ



 
سعدت كثير لتواجدكـ :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:   
كوني بالقرب دائماً :wink:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> بانتظار العضوه



 بنتظارهااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياغناتيييي عاشقه
اجوبتكِ حلوين مثلك يالغاليهــ

في انتظار hope
تسلمين ورده حياتي على هيك موضوع
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدكِ
موفقين لكل خييير

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ياغناتيييي عاشقه
> اجوبتكِ حلوين مثلك يالغاليهــ
> 
> في انتظار hope
> تسلمين ورده حياتي على هيك موضوع
> لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدكِ
> موفقين لكل خييير



مروركـِ أسعدني :bigsmile:  
دمتي متواصلهــــ :wink:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


عشووق غناتييي مرة إجاباتك حلوييين :)


يعطيك العافية حبابة....


بانتظار هووووب ...

محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...


موفقين ....

----------


## علي pt

*أولا .. ليش تم اختياري >> ويعني على راسك ريشة جان مايختاروك*
* اكيد تعجبهم فضايحك - فيحبو يضحكو عليك - أو وهو الأقرب : العضو اللمميز والمدلل*

*اعتذر عن المشاركة حاليا ..*
*يمكن لما اعود من جديد لما اكون فاضي*
*والنفسية احسن - على طول اطب عليكم بدون ترشيح ..*


*زين لعبنا عليكم بكم كلمة وصدقتو ..*
*ههههههههههههه*

*فقط أسألكم الدعاء*
*علي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> عشووق غناتييي مرة إجاباتك حلوييين :)
> تسلمي غلاتو
> كلش ذوووووق
> يعطيك العافية حبابة....
> يعافيك
> بانتظار هووووب ...
> محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...
> ...




 0

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *أولا .. ليش تم اختياري >> ويعني على راسك ريشة جان مايختاروك*
> *ليش تم اختيارك!!!*
> *وش درانا* 
> *انين حابه تكشف الفضايح عفر* 
> 
> *اكيد تعجبهم فضايحك - فيحبو يضحكو عليك - أو وهو الأقرب : العضو اللمميز والمدلل*
> *اتوقع الاولى اقرب >>بيجيها كف*  
> *اعتذر عن المشاركة حاليا ..*
> *براحتك أخوي* 
> ...



بنتظار رجوعكـ خيي 

دمت في تواصل

----------


## النظره البريئه

متابعه وبأنتظار الاخت Hope

----------


## ورده محمديه

> متابعه وبأنتظار الاخت Hope



 
*مراحب نظورهـ..!~*
*كوني من المتابعين دوم*  



*وبنتظار الغلا hope*

----------


## علي pt

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
> * 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
> 
> *طرحي اليوم مختلف بعض الشي* 
> ...







*شكرا خيتي حنين لإجباري >> أقصد اختياري في الفضايح*
*وشكرا خيتي وردة على الموضوع*
*وشكرا لكل المتابعين*

*واستميح الجميع العذر ..*
*ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## علي pt

*باختار عضو/ة بس اسمحو لي مو الحين ..*

*يعني بعد كم يوم*

*لي عودة إن شاء الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *شكرا خيتي حنين لإجباري >> أقصد اختياري في الفضايح*
> *وشكرا خيتي وردة على الموضوع*
> *وشكرا لكل المتابعين* 
> *واستميح الجميع العذر ..* 
> *ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*



 
استمتعنا بقرأت فضائحكم خيي علي 

ودكرتونا بلعبه قديمه وحلوه مرهـ ويحبها الجميع  :noworry: 



ايييييي صح ما دكرتو شنو الورد؟!! بعد التغير  :weird: 




شكراً لتلبية الدعوهـ 
يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه 
موفق .. وعساك على القوهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *باختار عضو/ة بس اسمحو لي مو الحين ..*
> 
> *يعني بعد كم يوم* 
> *لي عودة إن شاء الله*



بنتظار رجوعك للأختيار 
ودمت في تواصل

----------


## فرح

من المتابعيييييييييييين بس من ورى الكواليس 
اممممم من البدااايه بس ماتحب الظهووور :wacko:  :toung: 
بس بعض المشاركات ضحكت فيها من قلب 
مشكوووره وردتنا الحلوووه 
طرح رااائع وفيه فضااااايح 
متابعه بصممممممممممممممممت 
موفقييييييين

----------


## ورده محمديه

> من المتابعيييييييييييين بس من ورى الكواليس 
> 
> 
> اممممم من البدااايه بس ماتحب الظهووور
> يا غناتي فروحهــ
> بيجيك الدور لا مفر ...عاد خلف لو امام 
> 
> بس بعض المشاركات ضحكت فيها من قلب 
> دوم هالضحكه يارب 
> ...



اسعدني مرورك يالغلا 

دمتي في تواصل >>طبعاً على المكشوف  :toung: 
لا عدمتك

----------


## استشارية هستره

*يسلموو خيتوو*
*عجبتني الفكره مره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *يسلموو خيتوو*
> *ربي يسلمش ويخليش* 
> *عجبتني الفكره مره*
> *واني عجبني مرورش مرتين*



.

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بنتظار الغلا hope*

*مو كأنها طولت علينا ؟!!!*

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*فكرة روعة والأسئلة حلوة*
*لاخلا ولاعدم هل المجهود*
*بانتظار هوب*
*تحياتي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

متابعه ... موفقين جميعا

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *فكرة روعة والأسئلة حلوة*
> *تسلمي من ذوقش غناتي* 
> 
> *لاخلا ولاعدم هل المجهود*
> **
> *بانتظار هوب*
> *بنتظارها* 
> 
> *تحياتي*
> *حياش*



 
منوره يالغلا  :toung: 
كوني بالقرب دائماً :wink:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> متابعه ... موفقين جميعا



ياغناتي المتابعه 

لا عدمتك غلاتوو

----------


## hope

*صبآح الخير*  
*هلآ وغلآ* 
*ايش هالمووضوع الحلو* 
*واللهي كنت نآويه ادخله واليوم شفت الأستدعآء .. < < تبرر*  
*المهم خلنآ في الأسئله*  




> عدنا مع الاسئله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
> *الساعه 11 مساءً*  
> 
> 
> ...



*أسئله ولآ أحلى*  
*دموعه يسلموو غنآتي لآنك خبرتيني* 
*شكرا قمووره عشوووق ع اختيآري* 
*والف شكر للقمر ورده ع الموضوع العسل* 
*من جد مره حلووو ..*  
*يعطيكم العآفيه يآرب*  
*أختــــآر بعدي القمر شذى< مآدري أخترتوهآ لو لآ*  
*وأكيد لي عوده ..*  
*تحيآتي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

اجابات حلوه 
ننتظر شدى

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *صبآح الخير* 
> 
> *صباح الخيرات قمورهـ* 
> 
> *هلآ وغلآ*
> *هلا وغلا فيش غناتووو*  
> *ايش هالمووضوع الحلو*
> 
> *تسلمي من ذوقش* 
> ...



 
استضافتك ولا احلى يالغلا :wink:   
يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيهـ  :toung:  
وكوني من المتابعين دوم 
وبنتظار غلاتووو شذاوي  :embarrest:   
لا عدمتكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اجابات حلوه 
> ننتظر شدى



أسعدني مروركِ :bigsmile: 

وكوني بالقرب دائماً :toung:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اجابات رائعه وحلوه
وبالأنتظار شذى
موفقين جميعا

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اجابات رائعه وحلوه
> وبالأنتظار شذى
> موفقين جميعا



 
ياهلا بالطش والرش  :toung: 

نورتي غلاتوو 

كوني هنا

----------


## ورده محمديه

مرحبا..~

بنتظار الغلا شذاوي :toung: 



}...}  كونو هنا  :amuse: {...{

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ....


حبيبتي هوووب....

اجوبتك حلووة مرررة ..   :)

يعطيك العافية غناتي...

ولوو خية ماسوينا شي :) حاضري للطيبين



كل الشكر لورووودة الحبوبة  ...


بانتظار الغالية شذى الزهراء..

محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآله الكرام ...


موفقين ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ....
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> 
> حبيبتي هوووب.... 
> اجوبتك حلووة مرررة .. :)
>  
> يعطيك العافية غناتي...
> الله يعطيها ألف عافيه  
> ...



 
يسلم لي هالتواجد العطر 

كوني هنا

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيكم العافية 


امممم فضايح احنا وراها 

بروح افتر بالمنتدى شوي وبرجع لاني اشوف شذى موجودة بالموضع 


بختفي شوي وبرجع اشوف فضايحها ^_*

----------


## النظره البريئه

مازلت متابعه
بالأنتظار شذى
موفقين جميعا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحــــــــباا..* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.* 
*ع بركة الله ابدأ:* 
*متى استيقضت اليوم؟*
**
*وخجلاتاه ..*
*الساعه 3 وشوي الظهر* 

*الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟*
*الماس*  
*ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟*
*مااروح السينما*
*واتابع الافلام الهندية بصراحه خخخ* 
*ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟* 
*مافي برنامج مفضل كلهم عادي* 
*عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟*
*ع حسب المزاج*
*احيانا فطيرة وعصير*
*احيانا فطيرة وشاي* 

*ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟*
*الربيان ..*
*وانواع من السمك ماعدا الصافي طبعا..* 
*ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟*
*لايوجد..*
*سندويشتك المفضله؟* 
*فيليه فخد امم لذييذناوية عليه.* 
*اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟*
*مااسوق سيارات بس اذا سقت*
*بخبركم شنو سيارتي.* 

*اي الصفات تكره ؟* 
*الغرور . الخيانه . الحقد.*
*نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟*
*بنطلون وبلوزة* 
*انعم واخف..* 
*اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟*
*ايران وكربلاء واكيد سوريا*
*واذا بعد في مجال ابغى دول اوروبا هههههه*
*حشااا مو عطلة*
*عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟* 
*اني الحين متقاعده.*
*وجالسه في بيتناااا..* 
*ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟*
*اي ملابس حلووة وناعمه تعجبني .*
*واغلب شي مانجو / والاغراض الثانيه ديور وشانيل*
*قلت سالفتي كلها مووو..*
*اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟*
*مافيه..*
*لاني مااحتفل اني في محرم شنو اسوي..؟*
*بس عيد ميلادي هنا احتفلتواا معااي ..* 
*رياضه تحب تشوفها؟*
*مو متاابعه ..* 
*متى عيد ميلادك؟؟*
*21/1*
*هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟* 

*مسااائي*
*اسهر الى الصبح بعد..* 
*رقمك المفضل؟*
*3 وبعد 5 اصحاب الكساء.*
*عندك حيوانات في البيت؟* 
*لا بس لمن كنا في بيتنا الثاني عندنا..* 
*اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟*
*عيد ميلادي السنه وكل سنه ياارب معاكم*
*وبعد اي خبر حلو عندي ابيكم معاي*
*انتو الغلا كله*  
*شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟*
*ويلي ..حلمي اكون معلمة ..* 
*شلونك اليوم؟*
*والله بخير مافيني شيء..* 
*شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟*
*ام اند امز.*
*سيكلتز الملون..* 
*وردتك المفضله؟*
*ورد روز*
*ورد محمدي*
*وانتي بعد يااوردة..* 
*اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟*
*مدري .*
*يمكن 15 عندي موعد بالمستشفى (وراء بكرة..* 
*اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟*
*شذى الزهراء خخخ*
*22*
*خريجة ثانوي* 
*ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟*
*السيد محمد باقر الفالي حفظه الله* 
*أخر شي اكلته؟*
*رافيلوو..*
*ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟*
*ماشفته حتى اتمنى*
*اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟*
*اخضر واحمر* 
*شلون الجو الحين؟*
*حر ورطوبة.* 
*من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟*
*اخوي .*
*مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟*
*7 آب, ميرندا فروالة , ميرندا برتقال* 
*كل شيء موو..* 
*مطعمك المفضل؟*
*دنشل*
*لونك المفضل؟*
*اخضر , فوشي , زهري* 
*لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟*
*لعبة مستشفى ومدرسة بعد..*
*ولعبة نسواان ..ههههههههههه* 
*الصيف ام الشتاء؟*
*الشتااء طبعاً.* 
*القبل ام الاحتضان؟*
*حلوووين مابهم شيء.* 


*شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟*
*مدري ع حسب مزااجي* 
*شاي ام قهوه؟* 
*شاي اكيد*
*وقهوة عربيه في محرم* 
*بس احيانا قهوة تركية مع خوااتي*
*متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟*
*كل يوووم* 
*ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟*
*شيبسااات وحلويات وكل شيء تحبوه*
*تفضلوااا معااي*
*ماذا فعلت الامس؟*
*امس جالسه في البيت ..*
*من شنو تخاف؟*
*اخاف من ربي*
*اخاف من الظلم* 
*اخاف اشياء وااجد*
*تحب الحلو ام المالح؟*
*الاثنيييين*
*كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟*
*واحد / مفتاح البيت.* 
*كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟*
*ماتوظفت ..* 
*يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟*
*الاربعاء*  
*في كم منطقه عشت ؟*
*ثنتييين (سيهات والخويلدية ..*
*طلعت الحقيقة مووو يلا شرفوني*
**
*هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟*
*مدررري ..*
*احيــــــــــــاناا..* 
*يسلموووو وردة ع الطرح الرائع الممتع..*
*وماننحرم من جديدكِ..*
*وكل الشكر لـ هوبي ع اختيارهـا لي ..*
*دمتمااا بود عزيزاااتي..*
*تحياتي لكم..*
*وراي (سويت ماجيكـ).*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ننتظر الاخت سويت
متابعه 
ههه غثيثه كل شوي وجايه انا :embarrest:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

آآوومااااه طلعت فضااايح عدددل هههههه
بإنتظاار فضايح الغلاااا سويت 
تحب اتشوف الفضايح ما تحب تنفضح ههههه
موفقين جميييعاً لكل خير 
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النظرة البريئة / شكراا ع الطله لا غثاثه وشي ...شرفتي
عوامية صفوانيه / عجبتكِ فضايحي اي منهم, المشكله نسيت مااخترتكِ حتى اشوف فضايحكِ
بس ان شاء الله جاي دوركِ مافي هروب خخخخخ..لاعدم منكِ غلا

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

مرحبا  

مأجورين جميعاً 
اعتذر على التاخر 
لانشغالي كثيراً هذي الايام 
ولم اتي هنا الا لاجل شذوي 





> عدنا مع الاسئله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟  
> 
> قبل قليل 
> 
> ...



 
اللي بعدي  

عوامية صفوانية

تحياتي للجميع  :embarrest:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

متابعه
شذاوي:أجوبه صريحه :bigsmile: 
سويت:أجوبه مقتضبه :huh:  :evil: >>يمكن لأنها مشغوله واجد :noworry: 
بانتظار عواميه صفوانيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظااار  ... ربي يوفقكم ... متابعه بأستمرار

----------


## ورده محمديه

> الله يعطيكم العافية 
> 
> امممم فضايح احنا وراها 
> 
> بروح افتر بالمنتدى شوي وبرجع لاني اشوف شذى موجودة بالموضع 
> 
> 
> بختفي شوي وبرجع اشوف فضايحها ^_*



*يسلموا على التواجد* 

*لا عدمتكـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> مازلت متابعه
> بالأنتظار شذى
> موفقين جميعا



ياهلا فيك غلاتووو 
منورهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *يسلموووو وردة ع الطرح الرائع الممتع..*
> *وماننحرم من جديدكِ..*
> *وكل الشكر لـ هوبي ع اختيارهـا لي ..*
> *دمتمااا بود عزيزاااتي..*
> *تحياتي لكم..*
> *وراي (سويت ماجيكـ).*





*ياهلا وغلا باحلى شذاوي* 
*توهـ منور موضوعي بتشريفك يالغلا*
*استمتعنا مع اجابتك الحلوهـ الا مثلك حبابهـ*
*والا ونسني أكثر وأكثر انك نفس عمري و...*
*يعطيش ربي ألف عافيهـ * 
*ومشكورهـ على تلبية الدعوه غناتووو* 
*ربي يخليش ويسعدش ويفرح قلبش يالغاليه*
*دمتي قريبهـ من القلب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ننتظر الاخت سويت
> متابعه 
> ههه غثيثه كل شوي وجايه انا



بالعكس يالغاليه وجودك يسعدني  :bigsmile:  

ولا تقولي غثيثه مره ثانيه فاهمه  :ranting: ؟!!!  

دمتي في تواصل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> آآوومااااه طلعت فضااايح عدددل هههههه
> 
> بإنتظاار فضايح الغلاااا سويت 
> تحب اتشوف الفضايح ما تحب تنفضح ههههه
> موفقين جميييعاً لكل خير 
> 
> دمتم بكل الاماني



 
منورهـ غلاتووو 

اسعدني هالتواجد العطر 
والحمدلله ان جاك الدور انتي بعد  :wink: 

بنتظار فضايحك 
لا تطولي علينا  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> النظرة البريئة / شكراا ع الطله لا غثاثه وشي ...شرفتي
> عوامية صفوانيه / عجبتكِ فضايحي اي منهم, المشكله نسيت مااخترتكِ حتى اشوف فضايحكِ
> بس ان شاء الله جاي دوركِ مافي هروب خخخخخ..لاعدم منكِ غلا



 

تعقيب رائع شذاوي :toung:  

كوني بالقرب :wink:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام 
> 
> مرحبا 
> مراحب :) 
> مأجورين جميعاً 
> وانتي بعد مأجوره غلاتوو 
> اعتذر على التاخر 
> ولو, عادي غناتي  ..اهم شي انك نورتينا الحين
> ...



 
 
أسعدني مروركـِ واجاباتك يالغلا :bigsmile:  
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه 
ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه,, حتى لو مو عشانا>>بيجيها كف :wacko:  
ربي يخليكِ ويسعدكِ
كوني بالقرب :noworry:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> متابعه
> شذاوي:أجوبه صريحه
> سويت:أجوبه مقتضبه>>يمكن لأنها مشغوله واجد
> بانتظار عواميه صفوانيه



 
أسعدني تواجدك غناتي 

وعقبال ما يجي دورك انتي بعد :toung:  

كوني بالقرب

----------


## ورده محمديه

> بالأنتظااار ... ربي يوفقكم ... متابعه بأستمرار



 
يسلم لي هالتواجد الغير شكل :wink:  
دمتي بالقرب

----------


## عنيده

انتظر عواميه صفوانيه بكل شوق .. 

تحياتي . .

----------


## ورده محمديه

> انتظر عواميه صفوانيه بكل شوق ..  
> 
> تحياتي . .



 يسلموا على هالتواجد المبهج
دمتي في تواصل

----------


## فجر الليالي

تــــــــــــــسلمين سويت عالمشااركه 

وبانتضار اللي بعدك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> تــــــــــــــسلمين سويت عالمشااركه 
> 
> وبانتضار اللي بعدك



 منوره يا فجوره 

لا عدمتك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعيني ياعيني على هيك حركاااات
من زمااان ماجيت هنا...
استمتعت اكثراً
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

تسلمين وردتي الغاليهــ على هيك طرح

في انتظار عوامية بكل شوق...

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*مراااااحب للجمييع* 
*هييييييئ >> ششهقه مختلعه هههه* 
*ما اتوقعت يجي دوري ولاااا من الغلااا سويت* 
*اشكرك لإختياري للفضاايح* 
*واعتذر عن التأخير بسبب انشغالي هالفتره* 
*بس جيييت عشااانكم* 






> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> 
> *بالعاده اقعد وقت الصلاة بس هالفتره اقعد قبل الصلاة* 
> 
> 
> 
> الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
> 
> *ما ادري اني ويش يعني ألماس خخخ* 
> ...



 
*يا هلا والله بغلاااتي وردتي* 
*ورده محمديه استانست وااايد بالاسئله بس لو ماني مستعجله كان طولت اكثر هع*
*واشكرر غلاااتووو sweet magic لإختيارها لي* 
*ولاستضافتها لفضايحي هههه*
*واشكررر كل من انتظر فضايحي خخخ*

وبإنتظااار الغلااااا لوفلي 
*ونستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

*موفقين جميييعاً لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتم بعين الباري* 
*وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*دمتم بكل الاماني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*شو هالفضاائح الحلووووة عوااميه*
*بصراحه كنت انتظر هالاجاابات*
*ربي يسلم عمرج غلاتي* 
*ويعطيج كل ماتتمني*
*دمتي بووود*
*وبانتظااار لوفلي..........*

----------


## فرح

ماشااااااااااء الله 
فضايحكم حلووووه :bigsmile:  متابعه 
بس ماتحب تعلق  :embarrest:  :wacko: 
ننتظر الغلا لوفلي ..
دمتم بخيييييييير

----------


## النظره البريئه

كتير حلو خيوه
عجبوني الاجوبه
بالأنتظار
ومازلت متابعه

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ياعيني ياعيني على هيك حركاااات
> من زمااان ماجيت هنا...
> استمتعت اكثراً
> موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
> 
> تسلمين وردتي الغاليهــ على هيك طرح
> 
> في انتظار عوامية بكل شوق...
> 
> حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور



أسعدني مروركِ
لا خلا ولا عدم منكِ
دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مراااااحب للجمييع* 
> *مراحب غناتووو*
> 
> *هييييييئ >> ششهقه مختلعه هههه* 
> *ما اتوقعت يجي دوري ولاااا من الغلااا سويت* 
> *اشكرك لإختياري للفضاايح* 
> *واعتذر عن التأخير بسبب انشغالي هالفتره* 
> *بس جيييت عشااانكم* 
> *تسلمي غلاتووو* 
> ...



 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

استمتعنا مع اجوبتك يالغلا  :wink: 
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه 
ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه
ربي يخليكِ ويحفظكِ ويسعدكِ يالغلا

كوني متواصله معنا :toung:  
لاعدمناكِ

----------


## نور الهدى

عواميييييييييييييييييية  :nuts: 


يصير اسئل سؤال زيادة  :toung: 


شنوتشتغلين  :embarrest: 


طبعا براحتك اذا تجاوبي اولا  :bigsmile: 


بس عندي فضول قوي اعرف  :deh: 

بنتظار لفلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *شو هالفضاائح الحلووووة عوااميه*
> *بصراحه كنت انتظر هالاجاابات*
> *ربي يسلم عمرج غلاتي* 
> *ويعطيج كل ماتتمني*
> *دمتي بووود*
> *وبانتظااار لوفلي..........*



 
مرحبا..~
سعدت لمروركِ العطر
لاخلا ولا عدم منكِ 
دمتي بخييير

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ماشااااااااااء الله 
> 
> فضايحكم حلووووه متابعه 
> بس ماتحب تعلق 
> ننتظر الغلا لوفلي ..
> 
> دمتم بخيييييييير



يسلموا على المرور المبهج 

وما تحلى بصمتك أكثر وأكثر الا بتعليقك  :toung: 
دمتي في تواصل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> كتير حلو خيوه
> عجبوني الاجوبه
> بالأنتظار
> ومازلت متابعه



 
هلا وغلا خيتوو 

لا عدمت هالتوآجد يالغلا  :amuse: 

دمتي في توآصل

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> ماشااااااااااء الله 
> 
> فضايحكم حلووووه متابعه 
> وأني وياها 
> بس ماتحب تعلق 
> بس أني باعلق تشه
> عواميه صفوانيه بس أعتقد الشارع ما ليه باب حق يكون له مفتاح
> ننتظر الغلا لوفلي ..
> ننتظرها
> ...



 استمتعتنا بحضورك عواميه صفوانيه :bigsmile:  :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> عواميييييييييييييييييية 
> 
> 
> يصير اسئل سؤال زيادة 
> 
> 
> شنوتشتغلين 
> 
> 
> ...



 منورهـ غلاتووو :rolleyes: 

دمتي في تواصل  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> استمتعتنا بحضورك عواميه صفوانيه



واحنا استمتعنا بمرورك المبهج  :wink: 
لا عدمناك  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بنتظار الغلا لوفلي :)*

----------


## آهات حنونه

بلانتظار 

موضوع شيق يسلمو ورورد

----------


## ارسم العشق

موضوع حلو
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> عواميييييييييييييييييية 
> 
> هلااااا بنور الهدى 
> 
> 
> يصير اسئل سؤال زيادة 
> 
> هييييئ  بعد سؤااال زياده بجيش الدور وبسألك اسئله هع 
> 
> ...



*يسلموووو غلااتووو نور الهدى* 
*لفضولك ومعرفة بشنو اشتغل خخخخ*
*وان شاء الله اجيك الدور* 
*وبإنتظاار الغلااا لوفلي >> مو طولييين خيه = كــف معتبر خخخ*
*موفقين جميعاااً لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتم بكل الاماني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> بلانتظار 
> 
> موضوع شيق يسلمو ورورد



 
ياهلا وغلا باحلى طله 

دمتي متواصله معي

----------


## ورده محمديه

> موضوع حلو
> وجودك الاحلى 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه
> الله يعافيكِ ويخليكِ
> 
> موفقه لكل خير
> ولكِ مثل ذالك



  
اسعدني مرورك  
كوني بالقرب دائماً

----------


## النظره البريئه

ننتظرك خيه لاطولين علينا
موفقين
ههه غثاثه كل شوي واجي ههه >> يالله بره 




شكر خاص لصاحبة الموضوع
سعيده جداً لهذا الطرح الرائع
فــ سلمت تلك الأنامل الذي خطت لنا هذا الطرح الرائع

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ننتظرك خيه لاطولين علينا
> موفقين
> ههه غثاثه كل شوي واجي ههه >> يالله بره 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شكر خاص لصاحبة الموضوع
> سعيده جداً لهذا الطرح الرائع
> فــ سلمت تلك الأنامل الذي خطت لنا هذا الطرح الرائع



 
احلى مافي الموضوع ان نظورهـ مواصلتني  :clap: 
واذا قالت* غثاثه* مره ثالثه بتشوف شغلهـااااا :seif: 


اسعد لقربكِ غلاتووو 

لا عدمتكِ

----------


## علي pt

*متابع ..*

*لي عودة للإختيار >>> لو خلاص سقط حقي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *متابع ..*
> 
> 
> *لي عودة للإختيار >>> لو خلاص سقط حقي*



 
مرحبا...~ 

أول شي عوده محموده 

وثاني شي بنتظار رجوعك للأختيار

دمت بخير

----------


## looovely

*بسم الله الرحيم الرحيم*
*سـلااااام,,كيفكم جميع* 
*وحشتوني أوي ووحشتني المشاركات..* 
*من القلب شووووكرن عوامية لأختياري*
*والشكر موصول لدموعه لأستدعائها ..واعتذر أن بذر مني التأخير*
*ظروف دراسية تمنعني من التواجد الدائم* 




> عدنا مع الاسئله  
> 
> 
> 
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> 
> 
> *أني اليوم ما استيقظت كنت مو اصله* 
> *بحكم الأختبار لزوم المذاكره* 
> ...



*بث خلصنا* 
*تسلمي خيتووو عواميييية لأختياري*
*وردة تسلمي عـ الموضوع الرائع والممتع* 
*اممممم إني اختار من الي بعدي!!!!!* 
*انتظرروووني ..وإذا تأخرت اترك الأختيار لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *بسم الله الرحيم الرحيم*
> 
> *سـلااااام,,كيفكم جميع* 
> *وعليكم السلام غناتي ,,,الحمدلله مستانسين لانك شرفتينا* 
> *وحشتوني أوي ووحشتني المشاركات..* 
> *وانتي بعد وحشتيني* 
> *من القلب شووووكرن عوامية لأختياري*
> *والشكر موصول لدموعه لأستدعائها ..واعتذر أن بذر مني التأخير*
> *ظروف دراسية تمنعني من التواجد الدائم*
> ...




 استمتعنا معك يالغلا  :wink: 
يعطيش ربي ألف عافيه 
ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه :toung:  
ربي يخليش ويحفظش 

موفقهـــــ

----------


## النظره البريئه

اجابات حلوه خيووه
ربي يعطيك العافيه
وننتظر اختيارك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اجابات حلوه خيووه
> ربي يعطيك العافيه
> وننتظر اختيارك



* اسعد بقربك* 
*لاخلا ولا عدم منك يالغلا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

أختي لوفلي ---أخوي علي 
رجائاً احد منكم يجي يختار لا ينام الموضوع حاله حال غيره  :sad2: >>متعقد البنت :noworry: 

بنتظاركم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حلوووه الاستضافه سيده

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...

في انتظار من بعدكِ

----------


## حساسه بزياده

لوفلي :in_love:  الله يوفقش :embarrest:  وتتخرجي :clap:  وتسوي لينا حفله ونشارك  :seif: 
بس أهم شي فيها كيك :wink:  من إلا في بالي :cool:  :rolleyes:  :laugh:

----------


## علي pt

*ولايهمك اخت وردة ..*

*بس اختيار >>> المشكلة اني ابغى اختار 10 لو 20 مو شخص واحد*
*خوب عادي كل مرة اجي اختار >>> بما اني صاحب كلمة فضايح*

*المهم في وحدة ما تداوم هالايام أول ماتجي اسحبوها >>> بقايا حنين ،، عرفتوها*

*وحاليا الأخت الكريمة أم حمزة "فرح"*


*ونبغى الاستدعاءات 2 / 3 ، حتى لو 10 باليوم >>> يكون أفضل*

*ودمتم بحفظ المولى*

----------


## looovely

> أختي لوفلي ---أخوي علي 
> 
> رجائاً احد منكم يجي يختار لا ينام الموضوع حاله حال غيره >>متعقد البنت 
> بنتظاركم



 *اهليييين وردة*
* خلاص الأختيار من نصيب اخوي علي*
* بما انه حاط في باله ناسات واجد * 
*دمعة طفله تسلمي يالغلاااااا* 
* النظرة البريئة..مشكوررره غناتي * 
*حساسه بزياده ..ولا يهمك تستاهلوووو كل خير* 
*وتسلمي عـ الدعاء* 
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مرحبآآ.. 
بأنتظآآر فروووووووووح آم حمزوه  :toung:  
سي يآآ 
][عششووق][

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
اجاباتكم حلويييين مرة :) 
عساكم ع القوة يااارب .. 
وموفقين جميعاً إن شاء الله ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ... 


بانتظار فروووحة ... 
محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد... 


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظار فروووحه
موفقين جميعا

----------


## آهات حنونه

*بلانتظار فروح*

*يالله لاطولين علينا (طال الانتظار)*

----------


## ارسم العشق

با انتظار فروحه ام حمزه
موفقين جمعيا

----------


## فرح

> *وحاليا الأخت الكريمة أم حمزة "فرح"*
> 
> *ياااااااعـــــــلي اميري ونعم الامـــــــير* 
> *سلام الله عليك ياسيدي ومولاي* 
> *وانا اقووول ليش موحااابه ادخل القسم الالي فيه استدعااااء* 
> *لو سحااااب مااعرف بس الموووهيييييم انها فضييييحه* 
> *ليييييش خيي عــلي التوريطه بس هااا انا بجاااوب* 
> *ولو اني موحااابه تعترف بعد كف بجيك*   
> 
> ...



 مشكوور خيي علي 
ع التوريطه  :cool: 
ولي عــــــــوووده ان شاء الله 
دمتم بخيييييير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حيوها فروح  :wavetowel2:  :ongue:  :clap: 
يالله بإنتظارش :kaseh:  :coool:  :walla:

----------


## علي pt

> *اهليييين وردة*
> 
> *خلاص الأختيار من نصيب اخوي علي*
> *بما انه حاط في باله ناسات واجد * 
> *دمعة طفله تسلمي يالغلاااااا* 
> *النظرة البريئة..مشكوررره غناتي * 
> *حساسه بزياده ..ولا يهمك تستاهلوووو كل خير* 
> *وتسلمي عـ الدعاء* 
> *دمتم بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته*



 

شدعوة أختي ..

حقك ولازم تآخذيه >>> أقصد لازم تطيحين أحد غيرك
واذا عليي مابتخلصو معاي
ننتظرك تخارين
ودمتم بحفظ المولى

----------


## علي pt

> مشكوور خيي علي 
> 
> ع التوريطه 
> خوش شكر ..
> 
> ولي عــــــــوووده ان شاء الله 
> 
> بانتظارك عودتك خيه >>> لكن مو غصب
> دمتم بخيييييير



 

*أولا .. وش هالتأخير اختي فرح*
*انا قلت اللحين بدخل بلاقي اخترتو 4 بعد أم حمزة ..*

*آسف على التوهيقة >>> ....*

*ودمتم بألف خيررررررر*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ننتظرك خيووووووهـ
ربي يوفقكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دمعة طفله يتيمه ,,,* *حساسه بزياده* 
*علي ,,,* *looovely*
*عشوق ,,,* *دمعه على السطور* 
*النظره البريئه ,,,* *بحر العجائب* 
*ارسم العشق,,,* *فروحهـ* 

*اشكر تواجدكمـ العذب* 
*لا خلا ولا عدم منكم* 

*يالله عاااااااااااااااد غلاتووو فروحه لا تطولي علينا* 
*بنتظاااااااااااارك* 

*دمتم بخيييييييير* 
*لا عدمتكم*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

الفكره جدا ً رائعه ..


يسلم الأختيار الحلوووو عزيزتي ورده ،، 


يعطيكِ ألف عافيه على المجهود الرائع والمميز..


من المتابعات بصمت ،،


دمتِ بجمال روحكِ ..

----------


## عنيده

نتضر فرح بكل شوق و محبه .. 

لا اطولين علينا يالغلا ..

مووفقين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباا للجميع..*
*اجوبتكم حلووة..*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه..*
*وبانتظااار فرووح..*
*والشكر للغلا وردة ..*
*دمتي بوود.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> 
> الفكره جدا ً رائعه ..
> وجودك الاروع غناتووو
> يسلم الأختيار الحلوووو عزيزتي ورده ،، 
> تسلمي كلك ذوووق
> يعطيكِ ألف عافيه على المجهود الرائع والمميز..
> ...




*اسعدني تواجدكِ غناتووو* 
*كوني بالقرب دائماً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> نتضر فرح بكل شوق و محبه ..  
> لا اطولين علينا يالغلا .. 
> 
> مووفقين



*مرحبا..~*

*بنتظارهآآآآ ام حمزة*

*لا عدمنا تواجدك غناتووو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مرحباا للجميع..*
> 
> *اجوبتكم حلووة..*
> *الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه..*
> *وبانتظااار فرووح..*
> *والشكر للغلا وردة ..*
> *دمتي بوود.*



*هلا بالطش والرش* 

*منورهـ غلاتووو* 

*لا عدمت هالطله الحلوه*  :toung:

----------


## النظره البريئه

ننتظرك فروحه لاطولين
ربي يوفقكم

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> صباحكم / مساءكم بالخير والسعاده
> واعـــتتتتتتذر ع التأخيييير بجد موحااابه  بس مااحب ارد من طلبني  
> 
> عدنا مع الاسئله 
> يللا نبدأ بعوووون لله تعالى..بس لحظه وين وااجب الضيااافه هههههه
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> امممممم كل يوووم قبل الصلاه واذا متأخره الساعه 5
> 
> ...




مشكوووورين 
اخوووي عــــــلي ع الاستدعاااء بس هاا لاتنسى استدعاااائك في قسم الاسره والطفل لاتتهرب  :embarrest: 
استمتعنا معكم بهالاسئله الحلووووه 
كل الشكر لك وردتنا الغالييييه 
موفقييييين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياعيني عليك يا فروحه* 
*استضافه ولا احلى* 
*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه* 
*استمتعنا مع فضايحك يالغلا >>بيجيها كف* 
*مشكوره على تلبية الدعوه*  
*بس ليش غناتوو ما سحبتي احد بعدك ؟!!!*
*بنتظار رجوعك للأختيار* 
*موفقهـ,, وعساكِ على القوه*

----------


## أموله

فضـآيح حلوه يسلمو

----------


## Habit Roman

يعطيك ألف عافيه خيتو فرح 

معلومات مفيده خخخ

يسلمواا

----------


## فرح

مشكووورين..
وروووده ....امووووله..Habit Roman
يعطيكم العااافيه ع الحضووور وامممم ع الفضااايح كنت محاسبه 
حتى لاتطلع اكثر ههههه :huuh:   :deh: كف الحين  :mad: 
وامممم اختاااار ميييييييييييييين
الغلا نور الهدى ام حمووودي
دمتم بخيييييير

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظار ...
ربي يعطيكم العافيه ...
اجابات رائعه ...
وفقكم الله ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياهلا بالطش والرش* 

*ياهلا فيكم حبيباتي* 

*أسعدني تواجدكمـ*

*لا خلا ولا عدم منكم* 


*بنتظــــــار الغلا أمـ محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم..*
*اجوبة رائعه لام حمزة الغاليه..*
*عجبتني اجوبتها وصراحتها..*
*بانتظااار العزيزة ام محمد..*
*دمتي بووود وردتي..*
*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطيكم العافيه
موفقين
ننتظر الأخت
ودمتم سالمين

----------


## hope

*اجووووبه حلوه فرح*
*بنتظار نور الهدى* 

*ويعطيكم الف عافيه*

*: )*

*تحياتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يااا سلاااام ع الفضااايح الحلووووه ههههه
وبإنتظار خيتووو نور الهدى { عاااد نبي الفضايح العدله خخخ >> كــــــــــف

----------


## ورده محمديه

شذى الزهراء
النظره البريئه 
hope
عواميه صفوانيه 
تواجدكمـ يسعدني  
دمتي مشرقين في متصفحي  


*الغلا أمـ محمد مو كأنها طولت علينا ؟!!!* 

وين صاحب كلمة *فضايح* يجي يختار على ما تشرفنا *أم حمودي*

----------


## نور الهدى

صباح الخير 

كاني موجودة 

امس قلت برد وبعدها طلعت وما رجعت الا متاخره وما قدرت ادخل وارد 


فعذرا خواتي 


الحين اصبرو علي شوي وبرد 


بس اوصل ولدي الروضة وارجع  :toung:

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ياعيني على الي يسوقون ويودون عيالهم الروضة
بانتظار الاجوبة والفضائح
 :bigsmile:

----------


## نور الهدى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد  
> 
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*  
> 
> 
> ...



 



*الله يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## نور الهدى

*ودي اسحب اكثر من وحدة* 


*يصير* 



*ودي بأمل الظهور* 

*وملكة سبأ* 

*ونوارة* 


*واميرة المرح* 


*وعفاف الهدى المختفيه* 



*نوارة* 


*رحت اوصل ولدي مشي  مو بسيارة*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اجوبه رائعه خيوه ربي يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك
بأنتظار الباقي
ربي يوفقكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نور الهدى استضافه رائعهـ* 
*يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه* 
*استمتعنا معكِ غناتووو*
*مشكوره على تلبية الدعوه* 
*وربي يخليكِ ويحفظكِ*
*موفقهــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ودي اسحب اكثر من وحدة 
> 
> 
> 
> يصير 
> 
> 
> 
> ودي بأمل الظهور 
> ...





مرحبا..~

ولا يهمك أم حمودي أن شاء الله كلهم يتم استدعائهمـ ونشوف فضايحهم >>كف :wacko: 

دموع غلاتوو ادري متعبينك معانا بس اذا ما عليك كلافه ترسلي لهم دعوهـ وان شاء الله يشرفونا 

 :toung: موفقين  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اجوبه رائعه خيوه ربي يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك
> بأنتظار الباقي
> ربي يوفقكم



*مرآآحب غلاتووو ..~*

*عسى هالتواصل دووووم* 

*دمتي بالقرب*

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيكم الف عافيه

ويالله ننتظر للفرفشه معاكم ع الي خبري .....ههههههه

----------


## Habit Roman

اجوبه رووعه أختي نور الهدى

أستمتعت والله وياك

جد جد الله يعطيكم كلكم العافية ويسعدك ياربي يا ورده محمديه خليتنا والله نتعرف عل الاعضاء

تحياتي القلبية لكم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

من زمااااااان ما طليت ع المنتدى ..~
يا عيني على فضاااايحك نور الهدى ههههه
حلوووه عجبتني :)
يلااا بإنتظار اللي بعدك 
موفقين جميعاً لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الأماني

----------


## علي pt

> وين صاحب كلمة *فضايح* يجي يختار على ما تشرفنا *أم حمودي*



 
*كأنهم سبوني >>> أنا قلت اذكروني بالخير مو بالشر* 

*لا وهذا أول موضوع أدخله بالمنتدى ..*

*وعجبتني أم حمودي - اختارت نقله أقصد شف (واآآآآآآجد)*


*وهذا اقتباس من أم محمد ..*

اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟


*خاطري في bmw*

*كثروا هواة هالسيارة - لحد الآن 3 >>> وردة محمدية بعدين سوي إحصائية لأكثر سيارة محببة وطبعا راح تطلع*
*BMW   >>>> واثق الأخ* 


*موضوع جميل ومتابعة حلوة من الجميع >>> شكرا علي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*صباحكم سكر* 
*بما اني ضمن المسحوبات من الغالية نور الهدى* 
*قلت اتليقف واجاوب بالاول* 

متى استيقضت اليوم؟
4 الفجر 




الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
اممممم مايصير الاثنين ... :huh: 
امري لله بختار اللؤلؤ 



ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
ليش نحنا عندنا سينما وانا ما ادري..!!! :amuse: 
بس اخر فيلم شفته كان هندي اسمه Slumdog Millionarie
شوفوه مرة وناسة  :bigsmile:  

ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
ممممممم
هاليومين مغرمة بالوايب اوت 
بس اشوف برامج بزيادة مثلا
اضاءات لتركي الدخيل
وغيره 
بس بالعادة يا اما برامج سياسية او اجتماعية او ثقافية 


عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
الموجود :embarrest: 
بس وجبة الفطور مررررة ضرورية عندي
ممكن ما اتغدا او انسى العشى 
بس الفطور ابدا  

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
يؤؤؤؤؤؤ
تبغون تعدو راح تتعبوا  :toung: 
الي ما اكله اكثر من الي اكله 
اللحم اكله بس مشوي  :wink: بس ينطبخ ما احبه
الروبيان بس ينطبخ اهج من البيت  :wacko: 
الفول وتوابعه
والقائمة طويلة مررررررة
يقولو عني حمقية  


ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟
*ميوزيك كلاسيك لياني*  


سندويشتك المفضله؟
جبن  :wink:  


اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
خلهم يسمحون لينا نسوق بالاول  :sad2:  



اي الصفات تكره ؟
اممممممم
الكذب 
النفاق 
اللقافة  

نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
*اي شي خفيف في البيت* 
*وبرا غالبا جينز وتوب عادي*  

اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
*يعطوني تذكرة مفتوحة وبلف العالم كله* 


عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
*بس اتوظف واتقاعد راح اختار بيتنا*
*يعني وين بروح*  :evil:  

ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
تصاميم ايلي صعب 
وفوزية النافع 
اممممم
جوتشي 
شانيل
وكتير ماركات عالمية لاكبر المصممين 
ماعليكم من الي فوق كله خراط
ما تهمني الماركات بنوب بنوب
المهم الاقي الي يناسبني ويدخل مزاجي 
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
كل سنة  :bigsmile:  



رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
*كرة القدم*
*الالومبياد احب اشوفها* 
*زمان كنت اشوف مصارعة بس لا تعلمو احد* 


متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
باقي له كم يوم 
25/6 


هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
*قبل الصبح تلاقوني صاحية* 
*يعني يومي يبدا غالبا من 3 الفجر*
*ومن تجي 8 بالليل خلاص اكون منتهية*  




رقمك المفضل؟
*3* 
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
*ببغاء وكنار*  



اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
عندي 3 زواجات بعد شهرين ولسه مابدأت أجهز لشي
 :bigsmile:  



شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
دكتورة  :bigsmile: 
لا والله  :closedeyes:  




شلونك اليوم؟
*من الله بخير* 
*ومن الناس بعد بخير*  


شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
امممممممم
غرامي الحلويات 
بس اكثر شيء جالكسي ( عندما تعشق الشوكلاتة)  




وردتك المفضله؟
*المحمدي*  




اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
عيد ميلادي :embarrest: 
مو انتظر الاحتفال 
استنى الهدايا :bigsmile:  





ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
سايلنت  



أخر شي اكلته؟
*توي صاحيه وللحين ما اكلت شيء*
*بس تعشيت شاورما وبيتزا من مطعم الدهبي*  

ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
*لسه ماشفت*
*وتوي اعرف منكم ان الي يشوف شهاب يتمنى* 
*بس اذا شفت اكيد عندي امنيه خاصة جدا* 



اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
ها..!!؟؟ :huh: 
ما ادري 



شلون الجو الحين؟
انا بردانة لان التكييف شغال
بس برا ماادري عنه  

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
لسه مارن
ولا اتصلت لاحد
لو يرن الحين كان فزعني  



مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
سفن آب  





مطعمك المفضل؟
سبايسي ميل  




لونك المفضل؟
امممممممم
البيج ===>البني  



لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
ماتركت شي مالعبته 
بس احب الخطة مرة مرة 
الاربعة تربح
كرة القدم ( متربية مع صبيان) 


الصيف ام الشتاء؟
لا صيفنا زي العالم ولا شتانا زي الخلق
بس الصيف اهون عندي  

القبل ام الاحتضان؟
الاحتضااااااااان :embarrest:  



شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
شوكلاتة اكييييد 


شاي ام قهوه؟
شاي ونسكافيه 



متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
أمس 
لا تسألوني ليش ...؟ :evil:  


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
كرتونة اللاب توب  :bigsmile:  

ماذا فعلت الامس؟
*رحت بيت خالي ورحت مع بنات خالي للكوافير* 
*وحركات وهيك يعني*  
من شنو تخاف؟
من ربي ومن السلالم المتحركة عندي فوبيا منها  
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
*المالح بعدين الحلو* 



كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
*3*
*وانا اكثر وحدة تضيع مفاتيح في العالم* 



كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
مو قلنا ما اشتغل 
والله ما اشتغل 



يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
السبت  

في كم منطقه عشت؟ 
3
القديح - المنيرة - الناصرة  
وي اخيرا خلصت 
بس جد استانست 
يلا كملو قائمة المطلوبين 

أشوفكم بخير

----------


## علي pt

*أجوبة رائعة أختي نوارة الدنيا ..*

*وانتي بعد اختاري له >>> أهم شي عنده يشوف أكبر عدد من الناآآسات يجاوبو هني*
*بجيه كف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> يعطيكم الف عافيه
> 
> ويالله ننتظر للفرفشه معاكم ع الي خبري .....ههههههه



ياهلا والله ,,الله يعافيش ويخليش غناتووو 

شنو الآآ خبرش؟!!! :weird:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اجوبه رووعه أختي نور الهدى
> 
> أستمتعت والله وياك
> 
> جد جد الله يعطيكم كلكم العافية ويسعدك ياربي يا ورده محمديه خليتنا والله نتعرف عل الاعضاء
> 
> تحياتي القلبية لكم



 
ياهلا والله 

وأحنآآ استمتعنا باطلالتكـ غناتوو

الله يعافيش ويخليش  :embarrest: 
دمتي في تواصل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> من زمااااااان ما طليت ع المنتدى ..~
> 
> يا عيني على فضاااايحك نور الهدى ههههه
> حلوووه عجبتني :)
> يلااا بإنتظار اللي بعدك 
> موفقين جميعاً لكل خير وصلاح
> 
> دمتم بكل الأماني



هلا وغلآآآآآ ومليون كرتون حلآآآ لعيون الحلوين 


اشتقنا لتواجدك غلاتي بالمنتدى بصفه عامه وهنا بصفه خاصه  :wink: 

ربي يخليش ويحفظش ويسعدش 
دمتي بالقرب دائماً

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *كأنهم سبوني >>> أنا قلت اذكروني بالخير مو بالشر* 
> الله يسامحكم كان تعتبرو هذه سبه   
> *لا وهذا أول موضوع أدخله بالمنتدى ..*
> 
> *دوووووم يارب>>بيجيها كف*  
> *وعجبتني أم حمودي - اختارت نقله أقصد شف (واآآآآآآجد)* 
> 
> *وهذا اقتباس من أم محمد ..* 
> اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 
> ...



اهلاً بعودتك خيي 
 
دمت متواصل معنااااااا

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *صباحكم سكر* 
> *صباحك ورد* 
> *بما اني ضمن المسحوبات من الغالية نور الهدى* 
> *قلت اتليقف واجاوب بالاول* 
> *بالعكس احنا ننتظر تشريفكم يالغلا*
> *وسعدتي لكونك اول المسحوبات >>بيجيها كف* 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــ 
> متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
> باقي له كم يوم 
> ...



 *مشكوره غناتي على تلبية الدعوه* 
*ويعطيك ربي ألف عافيه* 
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*كوني من المتابعين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *أجوبة رائعة أختي نوارة الدنيا ..*
> 
> *وانتي بعد اختاري له >>> أهم شي عنده يشوف أكبر عدد من الناآآسات يجاوبو هني*
> 
> *بجيه كف*



 
*مشكور علي على تواصلك* 

*وصج ما أنتبهت* 
*ليش غناتوو نوارهـ ما اخترتي احد بعدك؟!!!*
*بنتظار رجوعك للأختيار* 

*موفق خيي* 
*لا عدمناااااااك*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

هلا بنوارة الدنيا وكل سنه وانتين بخير مقدما 
أفتكرتش تقولي 25/5
كنت باطرش لش الهديه يالله الجايات إن شاء الله 
بس مو تقولي تستنيني 
ترى ما في هديه إلا لين شفنا الكيك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> هلا بنوارة الدنيا وكل سنه وانتين بخير مقدما 
> أفتكرتش تقولي 25/5
> كنت باطرش لش الهديه يالله الجايات إن شاء الله 
> بس مو تقولي تستنيني 
> ترى ما في هديه إلا لين شفنا الكيك



*حدش ظريفـــــه حساسه ... ضحكتيني*

*لا خلا ولا عدم منك غناتووو*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ لازم اسحب وراي بعد
امممممممممم
راح اختار  الصحفية العتيدة 
 
ملكة سبأ

----------


## نور الهدى

شكرا شكرا اعزائي على متابعة فضايحي 

يا حبكم للفضايح هههههههه



الله يا نوارة 


شكلنا طخه وحدة 


بنتظارررر ملوكة

----------


## النظره البريئه

مره استناست مع اجوبتكم 
ربي يحفظكم ويوفقكم
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن
وشكر خاص لصاحبة الموضوع المميز
متابعه دائماااا
سلام

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اجوبه رائعة


يعطيكم ألف عافية 


بانتظار المزيد


دمتم بجمال ارواحكم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
ههههههههههه حدكم حركااات وخفاف دم ياغناتييي.. 

اعذروني انشغلت شويات وماشفت الجديد هنا.. 

واعتذر من وروود خصوصي..... 

وأبد مافيها تعب حبيبتي ولووو

على الرحب والسعة :) 

سامحينا على القصوور... 


راح نستدعي ملوووكة ... :) 

محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد.. 

موفقين جميعاً..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااا*
*حلووة اجابات ام حمووود*
*يبي لي اجي لش لمن اروح البحرين*
*اعزميني ع الحلويااات كلها اللي تحبيها*
*ربي يسلمش ويخليش لاهلش ولنا*
*واختيارش حلوو كتير بعد*
*دمتي بخير..*
*ووردتي / يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*ماننحرم من هيك اطروحاات تعرفنا بالاخوات والاخوة الاعزااء*
*كثري منهاا <<<والكل بيهررب*
*دمتي بسلامـ*

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله بنوارة 
طلعتي صباحية مو مسائية كهكههه
ذكرتين بصاحبتي خخخ

أسعدتني أجوبتك حبيبتي

تحياتي لك

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظاااااااااااااااااااااااار
ربي يوفقكم
.................

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الحقيقة تفاجئت وما عندي فكرة عن الإستدعاء لو لا فروحه جزاها الله خير اتصلت علي وقالت لي .


 
عدنا مع الاسئله 
ياهلا فيكم الله محييكم 





متى استيقضت اليوم؟
في الساعة 5:12




الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
اللؤلؤ يامحلاه ناعم




ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
والله ماني فاكره اسمه بالظبط لأن صار لي كم شهر مارحت البحرين  بس كان الفلم  لهنيدي 



ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
لايوجد برنامج بعينه أتابع كل شيئ جيد في الوقت المتاح من برامج ثقافية او سياسية


عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
نسكافيه وما يوجد من نعم الله بس اموت على الزعتر




ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
الأندومي الحمد لله والشكر 




ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟
لايوجد




سندويشتك المفضله؟
 البتر مع العسل يمييييي




اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
والله خل يسمحون لنا اول وبعدين اقول وش نوع سيارتي  :cool: 






اي الصفات تكره ؟
النفاق



نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
لايوجد لبس معين 



اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
خاطري ومنى عيني ان الله يعودني لزيارة السيده زينب سلام الله عليها


عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟

اتقاعد من شنو بالظبط بس لايكون من الحياة خخخخخخخخخ


ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
لايهمني ان البس الماركات المهم ان ما ارتديه يناسبني



اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
الحقيقة ما تذكر






رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
كرة القدم



متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
في منتصف شهر شعبان




هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
احب السهر لكن الحين لازم انام بدري من شان دوام المدارس بنتي في صف اول 




رقمك المفضل؟
لايوجد

عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
ما حب الحيوانات (بئرف نهم)



اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
ممممممم لايوجد



شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) 
؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟





شلونك اليوم؟
شنو يعني تقصدين اللون اللي لابسته ؟ازرق مع بيج



شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
احب المارس وليزبالملح




وردتك المفضله؟
الورد المحمدي






اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
تاريخ عملية لوز لبنتي وجالسه أحاتي  :sad2: 

اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
خخخخخخخ ياحليلك :wink: 




ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
ولاااااااا شي 



أخر شي اكلته؟
والله بجد (زعتررررررر)


ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
لا



اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
اخضر او ازرق 






شلون الجو الحين؟
حلو التكييف شغال  :bigsmile: 



من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
السيد :embarrest:  ريلي 


مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
الببسي




مطعمك المفضل؟
البردوني (مطعم لبناني)ومطعم التنور




لونك المفضل؟
الأخضر والأزرق



لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
لعبت كل شي حتى العاب الأولاد شيطانه :toung: 



الصيف ام الشتاء؟
احب الشتاء طبعا والمطر



القبل ام الاحتضان؟
الأحضان





شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
شكولا





شاي ام قهوه؟
شااااااااي وبالعشره  :wink: 



متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
ما تذكر الله لايجيب دموع





ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟هههههه برتشن مطوي 



ماذا فعلت الامس؟
كل شيئ خخخخخخخ



من شنو تخاف؟
الصراصير




تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
الحلو لأني حلوه  :embarrest: 




كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
4




كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟

 



يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الخميس



في كم منطقه عشت؟ 
رحال في بلاد الله

كل الشكر لوردة محمدية و لدمعة على السطور

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حيالله مهديه  :rolleyes: >>مو جابوش مولد المهدي له :bigsmile: 
ها أشوف كم سؤال إنحشتي منهم :evil:   :weird: 
خلاص مافي أجره إستضافه :wink:  :toung:

----------


## ملكة سبأ

آسفه يا جماعة  جاوبت عالاسئلة وطلعت بدون ما اختار من بيكون من بعدي .

والحقيقة ماني عارفة من اللي استضفتوه ومن باقي لكن اختار( ام الحلوين ) 
وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## آهات حنونه

*كثير ناايس*

*وناسه وطماشه....اكيد احب اقرئ كل الاجوبه* 

*استمتعت مع ملكة سبأ*

*بلانتظار ام الحلوين وبكل شوق*

----------


## علي pt

*أجوبة رائعة لللأخت ملكة سبأ ..*
*وتتفق معي بكره الأندومي >>> صراحة ما اسميه إلا أكل شغالات !! >>> عذرا من عشاقه*


*وبانتظار الأخت أم الحلوين والبقية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابات حلوووة ملوكتي الغلا..*
*والله يسهل على بنتش العمليه وماتشوف شر..*
*استمتعنا وياااش بجد ..*
*وبانتظار خالتي ام الحلوين ..*
*وشكراا ياوردة , لاعدمناا حلو الاطروحات..*
*دمتن بعين المولى..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

فضااايح حلوووه لملوووكه هههههه
الله يعطي بنتك ألف عافيه ما اتشووف شر
واختيااار موفق غناتي هههه نحيسه هاااع  
وبإنتظااار اجوبه وفضااايح ام الحلووين 
اسحبوها لناا خخخ >> شريرة هع

----------


## النظره البريئه

اجابات حلوه
الله يوفق بنتش ويعطيها العافيه
بأننتظار
ام الحلوين

----------


## Habit Roman

*أجوبه حلو وممتعه*

*الله يعطي بنتك الصحة والعافية*

*بنتظار أختنا أم الحلوين*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

يو يويو ياعلي  
ويش صاير استدعاء ولا تحقيق  
اظنها فضايح :noworry:   
الله يستر علينا  
سلام ويش اخباركم ياعسل ماعليكم من ام الحلوين هدرتها زايده تحملوها 
متى استيقضت اليوم؟
الساعه 9ونص
الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
الاثنين طماعه  :bigsmile: 
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
ماالي في هالسوالف
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
احب البرامج الثقافيه 
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
شاي او قهوه واي بسكويت خفيف
ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
الهمبرغرو والسبيكتي و الحليب والمنجو والجوافه والعسل وووو 
اشياء وايد مع انها نص مفيده بس مافيه عقل  :weird: 
ماهو السي دي المفضل لديك في هذا الاثناء ؟
السي دي المفضل عندي الي يخلي اولادي مندمجين فيه 
ويبعدوعني اشوي هذا احسن سي دي  :wink: 
سندويشتك المفضله؟
الفيليه 
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
يا حسره اي سياره بعد 
ممنوع وكل ممنوع مرغوب
ولما يصدر القرار نفكر ونختار<< عاد اذا حصل بيدك 
اي الصفات تكره ؟
الكذب 
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
اللبس العملي والمريح// بنطلون
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
ايران واقعد شهر :closedeyes: 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 
عندما اتقاعد من تربية اولادي ويكبروا ابغى الف العالم لف<<<.. ماكل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه  :sleep: 
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
الي يجي من الله حياه الله 
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
اعياد ميلاد اولادي
واحلى واحد عيد ميلاد اميرة المرح الاول بصفتها اول طفله عندي  :kaseh: 
رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
رياضة السباحه 
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
7/7 أنتظر الهدايا :wink:  

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
على حسب المزاج متقلب 
رقمك المفضل؟
8
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
ابداً 
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
الله يجيب الافراح والليالي الملاح 
ولايهمكم كل شي في وقته حلو 
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) 
؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
دكتوره
وما تحقق الحمد لله على كل حال 
نعمه ورضا من ربي
شلونك اليوم؟
تمام الحمد لله لا جديد
ويش لونكم انتون
نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
الجالكسي
وردتك المفضله؟
احب الروز والفل 
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
هههههههههههه / كل لبيب بالاشارة يفهموا :embarrest:  
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
ام الحلوين / اكبر من بنتي ب15 سنه / متوسطه يا حسره 
اني قايله من الاول فضايح  :embarrest: 
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
اصوات اولاد وطاخ طيخ  :mad:  
أخر شي اكلته؟
تفاحه
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
العلم عند الله 
لما اشوفه افكر
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
ابيض  
شلون الجو الحين؟
في البيت زي العسل 
وبرى قرف وحر  
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
زوجي الغالي
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
الببسي
مطعمك المفضل؟
بيت الربيان 
احبه يمكن لانه هدوء 
لـونك المفضل؟
الازرق والوردي 
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
والله ماتذكر كنا نلعب وايد مع بنات عمي 
مافيه شي معين 
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
لا الصيف ولا الشتاء
احب الربيع والجو يكون معتدل
مع انه الربيع معدوم في هالبلد 
يجي يومين ويرحل 
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
الاثنين على حسب الشخص  :wink:  
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
فانيليا 
شاي ام قهوه؟
قهوه تركيه
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
امس واني اتصفح المنتدي وارد على موضوع عندي بكيت مرتين  :sad2:  
ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
ههههههههههه ابداً ولا شي 
أظن خشب السريرههههه 
ماذافعلت الامس؟
امس كان خلقي ضيق حده 
يعني روتين يومي كالعاده 
من شنو تخاف؟
من الله عز وجل 
وكل شخص مايخاف الله اخاف منه 
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
المالح  
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
2 
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
23 سنه وظيفتي ام وزوجه ///////// خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  :wink: 
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الاربعاء
في كم منطقه عشت؟  
في ام الحمام والدمام وسيهات تفضلوا
حياكم الله ترى البيت ما يضيع  :wink: 
.................................................. 
تشكراتي للغلا ورده محمديه هالموضوع العسل زيها 
والى اختي ملكة سبأ على الاستضافه الحلوه 
والى الغاليه الحبيبه دمعه على السطور على الدعوه الطيفه 
تسلموا مليون والله يعطيكم الف عافيه  
وبما اني اول مره ادخل هنا ماني عارفه مين الي جى ومين الي بعدي  
راح احمل ورده محمديه المسئوليه في استضافة وسحب الي بعدي 
ماعليه بنت اختي وامون عليهاصح وردتي  :wink:  
تقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي وقبلاتي لكم  :clap:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اجابات حلوه ام الحلوين :bigsmile: 
ربي يحفظك ويحفظ اعيالك وزوجك
وانتظري هديتي :wink: 
بس هااااا
الكيك لاتنسيه هع :embarrest: 
يالله تعالي واسحبي واحد وراش  :rolleyes: 
مـــــــــ و و و و و و فقين جميعاااا
 :bigsmile:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نوارة الدنيا - نور الهدى - النظره البريئه - ورد الياسمين - دمعة على السطور -شذى الزهراء - Habit Roman-*
*ملكة سبأ- حساسه بزياده - بحر العجائب - أخوي علي -عواميه صفوانيه - أم الحلوين* 



*مشكورين على التواجد العذب* 
*سعدت كثييييير لتواصلكمـ*

*لا خلا وعدم منكم في متصفحي* 

*دمتم بالقرب دائماً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> الحقيقة تفاجئت وما عندي فكرة عن الإستدعاء لو لا فروحه جزاها الله خير اتصلت علي وقالت لي . 
> 
> 
> عدنا مع الاسئله 
> ياهلا فيكم الله محييكم 
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> في الساعة 5:12
> الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
> اللؤلؤ يامحلاه ناعم 
> ...



 
*ياهلا وغلا بمرت السيد*  
*استضافه ولا احلى* 
*ياعيني عليك عيد ميلادك لليلة الناصفه... حركات والله ,تصير الفرحه فرحتين*  
*يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه* 
*ومشكوره على تلبية الدعووه*  
*ربي يخليش* 
*وسلامه وعافيه الى بنتكِ* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> يو يويو ياعلي 
> 
> ويش صاير استدعاء ولا تحقيق  
> اظنها فضايح  
> الله يستر علينا  
> سلام ويش اخباركم ياعسل ماعليكم من ام الحلوين هدرتها زايده تحملوها 
> .................................................. 
> تشكراتي للغلا ورده محمديه هالموضوع العسل زيها 
> والى اختي ملكة سبأ على الاستضافه الحلوه 
> ...



 
*ياهلا وغلا ومليون كرتون حلا بأم الحلوين* 


*سعدنا بتواجدك العذب في متصفحنا المتواضع* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف ألف ألف عافيه* 


* مشكوره على تلبية الدعوه* 

*وأكيد تموني خالووووووووهـ*


*وبصراحه اني خاطري من زمان  تشرفنا الغلا*
* دمعه على السطور* 

*على قلبي دائماً نتعبها بالاستدعائات.. بنريحها هالمره  ونبغاه تطلع لينا الفضايح  على اصولها* 

*دمتم موفقين لكل خير* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدم منك*

----------


## Habit Roman

> ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
> اصوات اولاد وطاخ طيخ  
> _أستحمليهم خيوه كلنا لها خخخ_



 
هلا والله با أختنا أم الحلوين

أستضافه جدا حلوة وممتعة مثل خفة دمك الحلو
الله يخليك لزوجك واولادك الحلوين

تقبلي تحياتي يالغالية

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بنتظاااااااااار الغلا* 
*د**معه على السطـــــــــور*

*فلنستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> هلا والله با أختنا أم الحلوين
> 
> أستضافه جدا حلوة وممتعة مثل خفة دمك الحلو
> الله يخليك لزوجك واولادك الحلوين
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي يالغالية



 
*وياهلا وغلا فيش خيتي* 

*وجودش يسعدنــي* 

*ربي يخلــيش* 

*لا عدمتش*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

والله ليها وحششششه هذي الصفحه
إستظافات ولااا احلى من هيك
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

تسلمين غاليتي على هيك طرح
موفقه لكل خييير صلاح

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظار دمعه على السطور
ربي يوفقك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

علي ياعلي  :weird:  سمت عليي الزهرا أم الحسن ...>>ولا بيشنقوش اللهم ياكافي  :toung:  


وجى لش يووم يادمعة  :toung:  
الله يستر علينا بس ...... 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم... 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
مساكم طيب يارب بطيب محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين ... 


نبدأ بسم الله  





> متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
> 
> قعدت الظهر مو لازم احدد الساعة كم  
> الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
> 
> لؤلؤ  
> ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
> 
> عمري مارحت سينمات  
> ...



حبيبتي ورووود تسلمي لي يااارب ع الاستضافة الحلووة ع الآخر... 
انبسطت معكم كثير... 

ولاعاد تقولي إنك تاعبتني... 

أبد مو تعب ولا شي بالعكس.. احنا بالخدمة حاضرين للطيبين.. :) 
وسامحونا على القصور... 


امم راح اختار بعدي براءة من الحب.... 

فلتتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد .. 


موفقين جميعاً ومقضية حوائجكم ... بحب من هم النور.. 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ياهلا فيك دموعه واجاباتك كثير حلوه
ربي يحفظش غناتي
بالتوفيق
وبأنتظار براءة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اجوبه حلووووة خالووة* 
*استمتعت مع الضياافه ام الحلوووين*
*بس كأني عرفت شيء اني السبب فيه* 
*ع كلا ربي مايحرمني منج*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد



ما شاء الله 
الصفحه نورت وكلما لها تزيد حلاوة بحضور احلى اعضاء 


ام الحلوين ما شاء الله  تذكريني دائما بهمسات اختي 
نفس الاسلوب 



ويبين انكم نفس القلب الطيب بعد 


ودمووووووووووووووووووعه تبغين تستدعين وما تبغين احد يستدعيك 


يا حلاوة 


لا ياماما لازم بدور 


كلمن يجي دوره ههههههه




الله يخليكم يا رب ويسر اموركم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

هلا بدمعه على السطور عساش عالقوه 
أم الحلوين الله يعطي بتش الصحه والعافيه

----------


## كبرياء

*<~ تنتظر بر‘آءه ..!~*
*سي يوو ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

كثير استمتعنا نعاكم

ام الحلوين

دمعة على السطور

بلانتظاررر

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظااااااااار

----------


## نُون

سأوافيكم بالغد ..
:)

----------


## نُون

هآآآي
 :amuse: 

متى استيقضت اليوم؟


الساعة خمسة الفجر << نشاط و حيوية ، 
الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟

 لؤلؤ
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟

الصرخة << على سينما اللاب هع ،
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟

 ماكو وقت أتابع فيه برامج << تكفين يا شيخه .
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟


بالجامعة < بيت الدونات ،،، بالبيت < مافيه شي محدد .
ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟


الخضار ، الأكلات اللي روائحها ما شاء الله ، العفسة اللي مالها طعم و لا لون ,,  :wacko:  
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟

 اممم كل رومانسي ،
سندويشتك المفضله؟

 سندويشات كنتاكي ، الباردة ..
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟


 تكفون عازمتكم الليلة على العشاء << ههههـ
مو لمن تطلع الرخصة ، نروي المفاجأة .
اي الصفات تكره ؟

 النفاق و الغرور على قل سنع ،
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟

 المريحة ( بالبيت .
الثقيلة ( للدوام و الطلعات و الزيارات 
<< لزوم الكوشخة ..  :embarrest: 
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟

نفسي أزور النمسا . 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟

  اممم
لما أتقاعد بتفضل هنا .
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟

 ألبس سيتي ماكس ،
و ماركات ثانية تغيير و حسب الأستايل المطلوب .
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟

امم
أنا لا أُحي أعياد ميلادي بالشهر الحرام ،

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟

 و لا رياضة ، 
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟

ليش فيه هدايا << تووبة امزح هع
 :nuts:  
10 / 1 / 1410 هـ
13 أغسطس 1989 م

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟

 احب وقت السّحر ، و الفجر ، و أنبسط بالهدوء بالهوقت ،
رقمك المفضل؟

4
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟

لا 
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟

 اممم
ختمنا 4 مناهج دراسية هالأسبوع << كح كح مغبرين ..  :sleep: 
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
 عازفة / لم يتحقق  :sad2: 
معلمة إعاقة سمعية تجيد لغة إشارة و تخوض عالم جديد غريب / في طريقي لتحقيقه .. :coool: 
شلونك اليوم؟

تمام ، شكراً عالسؤال اللطيف .. 
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟

 شكليت جيليان ،
وردتك المفضله؟

 الياسمين و الجوري الأحمر ،
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟

12 / 7
زواج أقرب صقيقاتي << و الله بتصير حرمة ههههـ 
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟

براءة من الحب
عمري 20 سنة ،
ثاني جامعة ،
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟

كح كح << أغنية مسلسل نساء صغيرات << أقدم مسلسل رومانصي ~
أخر شي اكلته؟

كبسة من يد مآآمي فديت قلبها ، 
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟

أشوف كبرياء ، و أخرى -بسمتي- ، و البنوتاات القميلات اللي هنا ،
 :embarrest:  
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟

أبيض
شلون الجو الحين؟

 متقلب ,,  :wacko: 
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟

تومي~ صديقتي << لزوم نصبح على بعض  :toung: 
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟

بيبيسي
مطعمك المفضل؟

توباز
لونك المفضل؟

أصفر
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟

آآه يالطفولة عذابك ما يبارحني << جو ثاني هههـ
اممم ، لعبة الغميمة ..  :ongue: 
الصيف ام الشتاء؟

الشتاء 
القبل ام الاحتضان؟

ههههـ ، يضحك السؤال ، بس ..و الله يضحك ، اممم .. 
ههههـ و الله استحي  :in_love: 
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟

شوكلاته
شاي ام قهوه؟

لا هذا و لا ذاك ،
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟

 ما أذكر ، << أكره الدموع ،  :noworry: 
ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟

و لا شي ، بس يمكن بطايق شحن  :deh:  ـ صدف و اللهِ
ماذا فعلت الامس؟

امس أكثر يوم مرهق بالأسبوع ،
كنت بالجامعة من 7ص إلى 4 م ، و رجعت و ضليت من 7 م للساعة 11 الليل أحاول أنام يالله جاني نووم من التعب ، :angry: 
من شنو تخاف؟

القطط + الظلام ، 
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟

الحلو
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟

 ما عندي ميدالية أصلاً و لا مفاتيح << الله راحم مفتاح صندوقي من الضياع ..  :nosweat: 
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟

سنتين و بقى سنتين دراسة ..  :cheesy: 
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟

الاربعاء<< وهـ وهـ فديته  :bigsmile: 
في كم منطقه عشت ؟

الأحساء بس .
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟

لا ، حسب الأفراد و طبائعهم ..




شكراً جزيلاً يا ورود عالأسئلة الناآآيس ..
شكراً جزيلاً دمووعهـ على الإستدعاء يا قمر ~ ،
و أختار بعدي هذيان .. 
 :amuse: 




سيا يا حلوآآت 
 :cool:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
حبايب قلبي كل من توقفوا عند سطوري.... :) 
شكر من القلب ابثه لارواحكم ... 
نور الهدى حبيبة قلبي والله  
ههههههه اي والله صدقتي الكل جاي دوره ......بس نحاسة فيني الظاهر  :toung:  

دعواتي لكم جميعاً... 
براءة الغالية اجوبتك مرة حلوين مثلك ... 

اكررها مراراً...رائعة أينما تواجدتي..... :)

ربي يوفقك في دراستك وفي كل شؤونك الحياتية ..

 ويحقق كل أمانيك يااارب....

 
بانتظار هذيان الحبوبة ... 
محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ... 

موفقين جميعاً.... 
دمتم بعين الاله..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اجابات رائعه
ربي يعطيك العافيه
وبأنتظار العضووه
موفقين

----------


## looovely

* هلووووو..*
* كيفكم؟!* 
*ههههههههه عفر ماخليت أحد ماقريت فضايحه*
* والله فضايح آحلى من العسل على قلبي>>ضحكت من اغفاص هآآآرتي*
* لا خلا ولاعدم من الفضايح*
* يعطيكم العافيه*
* سلمت آنامل ورده الي خلتنا نفرفش>>هع*
* تح ـيـآآآآآتوووو*

----------


## هذيان

مساء الخير للجميع ... 
 متى استيقضت اليوم؟
طبعا نومي مخربط نمت المغرب وصحيت الساعه 8
الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟

الماس
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟

نسيت من زمان ما تابعت

ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
ماكو اللي يدخل مزاجي اتابعه
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
مافي شئ محدد
ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
اللي في خربطه مالها داعي
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟
مافي شئ معين
سندويشتك المفضله؟
دجاج مشوي كودو أمممممممممممم لذيذ
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
ليش أنا في سياره ما وقعت بين ايديني
هههههههههه / 
اي الصفات تكره ؟
التجاهل و الإنتظار مو بس أكرها أكره اللي يتسبب فيها بعد
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
جينز
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
طبعا المدينه ومكة لأن من صغري ما استغنى عنهم
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
على السرير طبعا
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
مافي شئ محدد
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
نفس بعض لأن وقت عيد ميلادي أنا في المدينة ... هنيالها الدوبه ...
رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
اللي تكون فيها نوع من المغامره ... ( اطراق على طيحه حلوه )
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
14/7/1409ه 
هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
الأثنين مسائيه وصباحيه والنوم يطلب الرحمة
يعني احب السهر واسهر واحب جلسة الصباح ومستحيل أفوتها
رقمك المفضل؟
2
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
صراحة عندنا نمل هههههههه / النمل من الحيوانات مو ؟؟؟
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
مافي
لا في بس من شهر اشتريت لاب توب صغييييييير شحليلاتو
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
أطلب تجد من وإلى 
ماظل حلم كلهم جلستهم ههههههههههه
شلونك اليوم؟
أملح ههههه ...الحمد الله على كل حال
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
مو محدد
وردتك المفضله؟
مايهمني الورد على قد مايهمني لونه
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
1/12
بروح الحج ... أبوي راعي حمله وأنا من الكوادر ...
حياكم بحسبكم في الحرامات
لحظه حظه
 لا تنسون الفلوس ههههه الحج غالي
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
هذيان
21 عاد مو كامله تحسبونها عليه
درست معهد والآن موقفه كسووووووووووله
ادعولي تقبلني الجامعة
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
ماسمع شئ
أخر شي اكلته؟
دونات
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
لا اهو يتمنى
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
مادري ما حب إلا الأسود
بس يصلح ؟
شلون الجو الحين؟
لا بأس
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
خطيبة أخوي دعوه على الفطور
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
بيبيسي
مطعمك المفضل؟
ماكو
لونك المفضل؟
سيدهم اكيد الأسود
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
كل شئ لعبته
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الشتاء 
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
يؤ شالفشيله  :embarrest:  أنا ماجرت بس مايصير الأثنين ههههههه
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
شوكلاته
شاي ام قهوه؟
الأثنين طبعا بس الشاي اكثر لأن إذا ما شربت  :wacko: 
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
قولوا متى آخر مره مابكيت فيها
أنا على طول تبشبش
ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
فضحتونا ول أشياء واجد
شاحن اللاب توب - شاحن الجوال - و و و
بس عاد
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
ولاشئ على حطتنا
من شنو تخاف؟
من الله عز وجل
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
الحلو
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك؟
أربعه للدولاب وكلهم مالهم فائده
لأن أخوي الحلو يفتح الدولاب بالسكين
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
ماعندي وظيفه
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الجمعة يوم مبارك
في كم منطقه عشت ؟
الأحساء فقط
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟
على حسب


ورده محمديه شكرا جزيلا الأسئله مره حلوه
انبسطت معكم كثير
براءه شكرا على الأستدعاء ياعزيزه
أممممم أختار أخرى من بعدي بسومه ...

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله بالجميع
عظم الله أجوركم كلكم

هع هع هع والله وطلعت فضايحكم<<<<< لاتضحكي بيجي دورك 

والله استمتعنا معاكم جدا جدا 

براءة .... هذيان

تقبلوا تحياتي كلكم

وتحيه خاصة لوردتي الحلوة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

وااااال من زمااان ما جييت هالصفحه 
واوووماااا شفتالفضاايح الحلوه هع 
يلااا بإنتظار الغلاا بسمه :)
موفقين لكل خير 
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## ward roza <3

*سلامو* 
*بانتظار بسووومة* 

*تسلمي غلاتو ورووووووووووود*

----------


## النظره البريئه

والله حلوه هالفضايح هع
يسلمو
ربي يوفقكم
وبأنتظار الباقي

----------


## آهات حنونه

والله وناسه

من ادخل هل الصفحه 

يالله بانتظار بسمه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حيا الله الحجيحه هذيان :evil:  :toung:  
إستانسنا واااااجد وياش  :nuts: 
قعده ماتنمل  :bigsmile:  :deh: 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
على السرير طبعا>>>يادافع البلا فال مب زين :mesb: 
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
1/12
بروح الحج 
الله الحج أخذوني وياكم :med: ... أبوي راعي حمله وأنا من الكوادر ...
حياكم بحسبكم في الحرامات
لحظه حظه
لا تنسون الفلوس ههههه الحج غالي
مايحتاج فلوس مادام أبوش راعي الحمله :wink:  
بس أمانه اسألش الدعاء ليي في يوم عرفه دعوه خاصه :signthankspin: 
 إن كنت حيه بقضاء حاجتي وإن كنت ميته بالرحمه :walla:

----------


## أُخرىْ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أعتذر لغيابي الغير مقصود..الذي إبتدء بزحمة الدراسه وانتهى بإنقطاع النت بسبب خلل من الاتصالات السعوديه المحترمه  :evil: 
..ونسمي بإسم الرحمن ونبدأ..
متى استيقضت اليوم؟
أنا مانمت الا بعد صلاة الفجر وجلست 5 ونصف صباحاً << إذا عندي امتحان ماأقدر أنام أبدا ً :sad2: 
الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
يمكن..ولا واحد بس إذا مصرين (ألماس)
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
أنا إنسانه قديمه جداً..وبما أن السينما بتاعتنا في طور الصيانه بعد مانهار الجزء العلوي لها..فاخر شي كنت شاريتنه فيلم 27dresses <<عارفه انكم تقولون وااااال قديمه  :amuse: 
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
مافيه شي محدد..لأني ماشاهد تلفزيون كثير
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 
زعتر..وشاي..أو بيتزا وميرندا 
ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
تقريباً ماأكل اللحم..ويمكن أكله إذا مشوي بس..
وكمان أنواع من السمك..ماأحبها.
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟
المجهولة قدراً 
سندويشتك المفضله؟
أمم فيليه من سبايسي..وبيغ شيك من ماري بروان..وشاورما التنور ..<< كأنو الجواب بس سندويتش واحد  :noworry: 
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 
بما أني مستحيل أقود حتى لو سمحوا لنا بالقياده..أنا أعتبر القياده فن أنا لاأتقنه..وعشان هيك أنا بختار السياره اللي احب اركبها bmw وكامري ..وأي سياره حلوه وصغيره .<< ترى مأأعرف لسيارات
بس الاهم والمهم..أني مااركب كارسيدا..أكرهها مع أني ماركبتها الا مرتين في حياتي.. :wacko: 
اي الصفات تكره ؟
الأنانيه..الكذب..اللقافه.. :toung: ..
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
أي شي سيمبل ومريح.. 
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
فينسيا
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
في مدينتي عنك..
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
مافيش شي محدد..أي شي حلو ويناسبني..أشتريه
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
عيد ميلادي العشرين.. وعيد ميلادي 22 اللي كان قبل ثلاثة اشهر.. لأني حصلت على التهنئه هوون من حبايب قلبي..
رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
كنت أكره كل الرياضات بس الان احب اشوف كُرة القدم,,طبعاً بس مباريات المنتخب
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
10/3/1408هـ
1/11/1987 م
يوم الأحد في الساعه الثالثه بعد الظهر
هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
مسائي..
رقمك المفضل؟
8
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 
أنا..أكيد لا..مادري ليش من تخصصت علم الحيوان كرهت كل الحيوانات بس بيتنا عندهم كاسيكوتين (تو كاسيكو)..وكناري..وحوض سمك
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه
 باقي شهر وأتخرج :)
دعواتكم..
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
للأمانه..كنت أتمنى أكون أشياء وااايد..بس لما كبرت ماكان عندي طموح.. :wacko: ..ولما تخرجت من ثنوي تمنيت ادرس علوم طبيه وماانقبلت..وفي النهايه سلمنا نفسنا للكليه ودرسنا علم الحيوان.. وأنتظر اتخرج عشان اقولكم تحقق جزء من الحلم او لا..
شلونك اليوم؟
رماديه على صفراء..لأني مانمت وتعبانه
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
فليك..سنكرز..مارس
وردتك المفضله؟
روز..وردي وأحمر..
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
13 أوغست  :embarrest: 
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
أخرى ::بسمهـ::
عمري 22 عاماً..وثلاثة أشهر تقريباً
جامعيه (آخر سنه)
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
صوت التكييف :)
أخر شي اكلته؟
الزعتر اللي كان عالفطور يعني اللي 8 ساعات موماكله شي..
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
قديماً كنت أذا شفت..أتمنى أو بمعنى أصح بعد مايروح اتذكر انهم يتمنون  :wacko: ..ولكن ياريت أشوف شهاب عشان أتمنى أشوف ناس يتمنون يشوفوني..وعشان أتمنى أمنيه أُخرى  :wink:  
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
أبيض أو أخضر
شلون الجو الحين؟
تقريباً..في الخارج الجو يغلي..بس عندي برد لأن التكييف شغال

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
أغلى الناس << صديقتي
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
سفن آب 
مطعمك المفضل؟
سبايسي ,,المطعم الصيني 
لونك المفضل؟
أخضر..وأسود ..ورمادي
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
الخطه..اللقفه..
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الربيع  :bigsmile: 
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
ولا واحد.. :weird:  
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
شوكولاته وفانيليا  :amuse:  
شاي ام قهوه؟
شاي 
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
البارحه
..لما مسكت الكتاب فوق 5 ساعات وما خلصت الا ورقتين.. :sad2: 

ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
بطانيه اضافيه..وكرتون ذكرياتي 
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
صحيت من النوم وتغذيت وذاكرت..ولما حالتي النفسيه انقلبت..رحت عالكورنيش..لعبت وشميت هوا ورجعت اذاكر 
من شنو تخاف؟
الأماكن المرتفعه..الغرق,,
وأني أموت برصاصه (أخوي يحب القنص وكل مره يكون راجع من القنص اتخبى في الغرفه  :sad2: ) 

تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
المالح
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
واحد فقط
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
بنكمل 4 سنوات في وظيفتي كطالبة جامعيه..أما وظيفتي كطالبة عامة صار لي 17 سنه 
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الأربعاء والخميس
في كم منطقه عشت؟ 
عنك..بما أنها مكان سكني..والدمام عشت فيه يوم ونصف بما اني انولدت هناك  :wink: 
..
أشكر هذيان الحلوه لأنها إختارتني
ودموعه لأنها إستدعتني..
وأشكركم جميعاً لانكم انتظرتوني.. :embarrest: 
,,ولأني أحتار..وأنا أختار..
بختار صقيقتي..حلم الخلود..
هي ماتشبك كثير..بس بتشبك عشان عنونكم..

----------


## علي pt

*اليوم بعد أول موضوع أدخله هو هذا الموضوع ..*

*حياكم الله جميعا*
*براءة - هذيان - أخرى*

*الأخت بسمة طلعت من محبين bmw  >>> الله يكثرهم*

*وأكثر ما ظحكني هو أن بسمة عاشت يوم ونصف بالدمام >>> هههههه ههههههههههه هههههههههههههه*
*أنا ما أدري كم قعدت الوالدة بالمستشفى فلذلك ما أدري كم يوم عشت بالدمام*
*لكن أختي بسمة >>> بعد لين رحنا المدينة مثلا كم يوم نذكرها هنا >>> !!*

*وخلاص صلي المغرب ونامي >>>> سامحين لك*
*اليوم مختبر أول فاينل عندي >>> وعارفين معنى الاختبارات*


*وبالتوفيق للجميع دنيا وآخرة*
*أخوكم / علي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هههههه عجبتني فضايحك أخرى هع 
ويلااااا قولي لخيتوو حلم الخلوود تشبك عشااان عنووناااتناا 
نبي انشووف الفضايح الحلووه 
تحياااتوو

----------


## نور الهدى

ما شاء الله فضايح حلووووووووووووووووووووة  



هذيان 


سجلوني معاكم في الكوادر 

تراني شاطرة في الشغل 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


واخونا علي قاعد يحسب كم  واحد يحب ال bmw :deh:

----------


## هذيان

حساسه بزياده
بشري من عيوني
 بس للمصداقيه ذكريني وقت الحج ها ؟

نور الهدى
حياك الله يالكادره بس انتبهي للشغل زين  :toung:

----------


## علي pt

*لي عتب هنا .. >>>* أقول ضف وجهك





> *المهم في وحدة ما تداوم هالايام أول ماتجي اسحبوها >>> بقايا حنين ،، عرفتوها*






*المهم عدت لتذكيركم*
*بسحبها هناآآآآ*

*ع ل ي*

----------


## Habit Roman

هع هع هع هع

شو هيذا 

يسلمو خيتي على أجوبتك الحلوة كثري منها
تحياتي لكم

----------


## حلم الخلود

متى استيقضت اليوم؟

 الساعه 11 صباحاً لأني منحاشه من الدوام  :bigsmile: 

الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
الماس 

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
 مطب صناعي و honey
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
 رايتشل راي

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
في الدوام>> بانكيك و كوفي
وفي البيت >> جبنة وشاي بالحليب 

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
 السمك المشوي

ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟
 مافيه شي معين

سندويشتك المفضله؟
شاورما - تورتيلا من هرفي

اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
 مرسيدس , BMW , أفالون , رنج روفر

اي الصفات تكره ؟
 الكذب , الخيانه , الغدر , اللقافه :)
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
 البسيطة والنعومه اللي تناسبني
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
 إيطاليا أو ماليزيا
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
 مكان يجمعني مع عائلتي

ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
بيرشيكا , زارا

اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
 عيد ميلادي 19

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
 كرة القدم

متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
 28/9/1408 هـ
14/5/1988 م

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟
يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟ كنت شخصيه مسائيه , لكن الظروف أجبرتنا أن نكون شخصيه صباحيه

رقمك المفضل؟
5-11 
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
لا..أصلاً أنا أخاف من الحيوانات , بس أتمنى لو كان عندي قطة صغيرونه أو همستر .
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
 خطوبتي بعد شهر  :embarrest: 

شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
 دكتورة..وإن شاء الله يتحقق
شلونك اليوم؟
 الحمد لله 
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟

 جميع أنواع الجالكسي , بونتي , كيندر , رفاييلو 

وردتك المفضله؟
 روز الخليط بين لونين , توليب , ورد محمدي

اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
 23/ رجب 

اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
حلم الخلود
21 و9 شهور
دبلوم مختبرات طبيه 

ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
صوت التلفزيون 
أخر شي اكلته؟
معكرونه حمراء 
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
 للحين ماشفت شهاب , ولو يمر شهاب ماادري شو بتمنى
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
أبيض أو أخضر

شلون الجو الحين؟
 معتدل
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
السواق لما اتصلت له أقول له لايمر عليه 
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
 ماأشرب 

مطعمك المفضل؟
 كوبر شندني - المطعم الصيني - شلالات لبنان



لونك المفضل؟
الأسود- الرمادي- الأخضر 


لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
الخطه - لما كنا نلعب مدرسه - ولما كنا نلعب حريم 
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الشتاء 
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
 الإحتضان



شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
 شوكلاته

شاي ام قهوه؟
شاي 
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
 ماأذكر..

ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
كانت فيه بطانيه بس أخذها أخوي لما راح الجبيل 
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
 رجعت من الدوام , ورحت أبحث عن فستان للحفله ..بس

من شنو تخاف؟
أخاف من الغرق , والحيوانات جميعها 

تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
الاثنين 

كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
3 مفاتيح 

كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
بعدني ماأكون موظفة رسميه ..::دعوااااتكم ::

يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
 الاربعاء , الخميس
في كم منطقه عشت؟ 
منطقتين ( سيهات ,, عنك ) 

,,
أخوي علي..ناوي يسحب بقايا حنين..
إستدعوها..وإذا تأخرت..لكم حُرية إختيار عضو آخر

----------


## أُخرىْ

خيي علي,,
ههه أنا حسبت اليوم ونص لأن الدمام هي من إستقبلتني لما طلعت عالدنيا..بعدها أمة محمد في البيت عرفوا أني موجوده  :toung:  ..ولا تفكر تحسب أيام المدينة لأننا على هالحاله بنصير ماإستقرينا في مكان ,, ولا تسنتر هنا وااايد الإمتحانات أهم  :amuse: 

عواميه صفوانية..
عساها دووم الضحكه,,أهم شي إني رسمت البسمه :)

نور الهدى , Habit Roman
الأحلى تواجدكم,,:)


حلم الخلود..
فضااايح مُعتبره..وأهمها تطنيشك للدوام  :huh: 
وللأسف  :toung:  إنظميتي.. لمعجبين البي ام دبليو
,,

شكلي ..أخذت راحتي بالموضوع,,:),,
ننتظر بقايا حنين,,


,,
وشُكراً لكِ ورووده على الموضوع,,

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

إستظافات حلــــــــــــــوه مررره
ياعيني ياعيني على هيك الحركاااات :wink: 
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

تسلمين ورده حياتي على هيك طرح
موفقه لكل خييير صلاح

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور

في انتظر بقايا حنين...

----------


## آهات حنونه

والله المو ضوع حلو ويسلي


موفقين


بلانتظار

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الله وحده مخطوبه  :toung:  :in_love: >>توني بس أفكر أقول ممكن وحده تشاركنا بخبر زي كده :embarrest:  :nosweat: 
حلم الخلود:ألف مبروك الخطوبه وعقبال الزواج :kaseh: 
والله يوفقش وتتوظفين وتنفعي شيعة علي بوظيفتش :coool:

----------


## حلم الخلود

يسلمووو خيتو حساااسه .. الله يبارك بحياتك  :embarrest: 
وعقبال كل العزابيه يارب
والله يسمع منك وأتوظف أن شاء الله.. لاتنسونا من دعاكم الصالح
بأنتظارك خيتوو بقـايا حنين

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *لي عتب هنا .. >>>* أقول ضف وجهك
> 
> 
> *المهم في وحدة ما تداوم هالايام أول ماتجي اسحبوها >>> بقايا حنين ،، عرفتوها* 
> 
> 
> *المهم عدت لتذكيركم*
> *بسحبها هناآآآآ*
> 
> *ع ل ي*[/center]



 
أقولك أستآذ فضآيح  :wink:  ..


يآحبك للفضآيح  :amuse: 



ولآ .. خيتو *حلم الخلود* معاه بعد  :sad2: 


 





> *الأخت بسمة طلعت من محبين bmw >>> الله يكثرهم*



 



من الحين زيد عليهم وحدة >> هع







لي عودة للآجآبة


بس يمكن مو اليوم .. في أقرب فرصة أن شآء الله


وأعذروني ع التأخير من الآن .. بس مو قادرة أركز في شي >> بسبة القرف الأختبآرات



أختآروا عضو جديد .. 

مشآن لآيبرد الموضوع وخيتوو *وردة* تستخف بعدين





دعوآتكمـ ,,/

حنين ..~

----------


## علي pt

*حلم الخلود ..*
*اجابات رائعة*
*وألف ألف مبروك الخطوبة*
*الله يتمم لكم على خير*
*وعقبال باقي أسرة شبكة الناصرة*

*وان شاء الله تتوظفين بالوظيفة المناسبة لك ..*

*شكرا للأخت حلم الخلود على وقوفها معي في استدعاء بقايآ حنين ..*
*بس هذي معروفة بالتهرب ،،،،، أمزح*
*الله يوفقكم خية وجميع طلاب العلم بالاختبارات ..*

*المهم*
*نرجو من حلم الخلود اختيار شخصية جديدة مني لين تجي الأخت !!*


*وخلاص انا ما بحسب عدد محبين الــ bmw لأن صار عندي يقين بها .... هه*

----------


## علي pt

> خيي علي,,
>  ,, ولا تسنتر هنا وااايد الإمتحانات أهم



 
*ان شاء الله على أمركم ..*

*بس أهم شي لاتنسونا من الدعاء ..*

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا هلا هلا كيف حالكم عساكم طيبين؟

مرحبا خيتي  حلم الخلود 
ألف مبروك غناتي والله يتمم عليك إن شاء الله 
ويجعل أيامك كلها سعيدة وبيضة وهااااا لاتنسينا من الكيك خخخخ

أختي الغالية بقايا حنين الله يوفقك إن شاء الله في أمتحانتك وهالله هالله في العلامات الزينة

وأخوي علي أقول ترى الاختبارات على الابواب شد حيلك وخلك من المنتدى شوي وإذا زهقت أدخل ها قلت إذا زهقت مو كل وقتك زهق

تقبلوا لقافتي شوي خخخخ 

تحياتي

----------


## علي pt

*حبة رمان ..*

*على عيني وعلى رآسي*
*شاكر لكم ،،*
*موفقين جميعا*
*بعدني مسنتر ههه*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛*











> *شكرا للأخت حلم الخلود على وقوفها معي في استدعاء بقايآ حنين ..*
> *بس هذي معروفة بالتهرب ،،،،، أمزح*
> 
> 
> *أني معروفة بالتهرب >> حرآم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *الله يوفقكم خية وجميع طلاب العلم بالاختبارات ..*
> ...
















> أختي الغالية بقايا حنين الله يوفقك إن شاء الله في أمتحانتك وهالله هالله في العلامات الزينة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تسلمي عزيزتي حبة رمآن ..*



 








*شوي ورآجعة ليكم بالحل .. أنتظروني*

----------


## حلم الخلود

> *حلم الخلود ..*
> 
> *اجابات رائعة*
> *وألف ألف مبروك الخطوبة*
> *الله يتمم لكم على خير*
> 
> *الله يبارك بحياتك خيووو تسلم*
> 
> 
> ...



يعطيك العافيه خيووو
وبأنتظار ... خيتوو بقايا حنين

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛* 

*عدنــآ .. والعود أحمد* 

 متى استيقضت اليوم؟


*السآعة 9 صبآحآ .. بتوقيت السعودية >> هع* 

الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟ 

*ألمآس .. وبلآ شك* 

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟ 

*عمري مآرحت سينمآ ..* 
*بس أذآ قصدكم في التي في*
*آخر فيلم شآهدته* 
New Police Story 

ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟ 

*Doctor’s*
*وآيب آوت*
*القوة العاشرة* 

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 
*عآدة مآ أفطر ..*
*بس أذآ فطرت .. شربت كوبة شآي حليب* 
*وبالكلية .. شوكليت* 



ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟ 

*الربيآن " الجمبري "*  
*والصآلونة .. والأكلآت اللي فيهآ طمآطم وآجد* 
*مآعدا السلطآت هي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي أكلهآ وفيهآ طماطم* 


ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 

*مآفي سي دي معين ..* 

*بس أني مسوية لي قآئمة تشغيل في جوآلي* 
*حآطة فيهآ قصآيد أحبهآ ..* 
*حطيت موضوع في المكتبة الصوتية .. تبون تشوفونه هنــآ* 

*كل القصآيد أهـدآء لكم*
*في قصيدة أهدآء خآص لخيو علي .. عشآن أسمك بس* 
*أسمهآ يآحيدرة .. كلمآتها أنآ سامع من هلي لآفتى ألآ علي ..* 



سندويشتك المفضله؟ 

*شآورمـآ لحم* 


اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 


*والله بعدني مآ أسوق ..* 
*بس أذآ سقت ودي بسيارة Bmw "سبورت" حمرآء* 



اي الصفات تكره ؟ 

*الغيبة والنميمة ..* 
*الحقد والكره والنفآق ..*
 
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟ 

*الملآبس الناعمة والمريحة ..* 
*برمودآ وبلوزة نعومة ..* 



اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟ 

*ودي ألف حول العالم مو بس مكآن وآحد ..* 
*ودي أروح فرنسآ*
*إيطآليآ .. النمسآ*
*مآليزيآ* 


عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 

*بأي مكآن , مع من أحب ..* 



ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 

*مو تبع مآركآت .. أي شي حلو أخذه* 




اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟ 


*مآ أذكر ..* 


رياضه تحب تشوفها؟ 

*كرة القدم ..*
*السبآحة ..*
*كرة اليد .. توهآ مخلصة نهآئيات النخبة* 
*ألف مبروك لفريق النور >> هالفريق من سنابس* 




متى عيد ميلادك؟؟ 

*بتجيبوا لي هدية يعني ..*
*عيد ميلآدي قريب*
*18 / 7*
*هالله هالله بالهدآيا .. مآيحتاج أوصيكم*  




هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟ 

*أحب المسآء ..* 
*بس ظروف الدوآم .. تخليك تفزع من الصبح* 




رقمك المفضل؟ 

*7 ..* 
*هالرقم يعني لي حآجات كثيرة*
*أولهآ شهر ميلآدي* 


عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 

*لآ ..* 
*لكن في زيآرات من بعض السنانير >> ههههه* 



اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟ 

*أمتحآناتي النهآئية تبدأ يوم السبت ..*
*دعوآتكم* 


شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟ 

*محآمية ..*
*بكل أسف .. لم يتحقق* 



شلونك اليوم؟ 

*المزاج معكر بسبة الأمتحانات ..*
*وملآنة أذآكر .. أوووووووف* 


شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟ 

*آرو .. فليك .. وسنكرز ..* 



وردتك المفضله؟ 

*أكيد .. الروز الأحمر* 




اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟ 


*تاريخ أنتهآء أمتحاناتي ..*
*30 / 6*  



اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟ 

*بقآيا حنين ..* 

*العمر 20 سنة و 10 شهور و 23 يوم*
*تاريخ ميلآدي ,, 18 / 7 / 1409 هـ* 

*سنة ثآنية تمريض* 




ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟ 

*حبك يدآويني .. لمهدي العبودي* 


أخر شي اكلته؟ 

*آيسكريم روج ..* 


ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟ 

*مآشفت ..* 
*وإذآ شفت مآ بخلي شي مآ بتمنآه* 



اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟ 

*أحمر وأبيض ..* 




شلون الجو الحين؟ 


*Very Hot*  


من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟ 

*مآكلمت أحد*
*مقفلة جوآلي .. مآلي خلق* 



مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟ 

*بيبسي .. شآني .. فيمتو* 




مطعمك المفضل؟ 


*يمكن سبآيسي ميل* 




لونك المفضل؟ 

*أظن وآضح ..* 
*الأحمر* 


لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟ 

*الأم وبنآتها ..*
*الصيدة* 




الصيف ام الشتاء؟ 

*الشتآء ..* 
*أني أنسآنة حرورة .. أكره الصيف* 



القبل ام الاحتضان؟ 

*الأحتضآن* 
*لكن مو أي أحد* 



شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟ 

*شوكلآته ..* 


شاي ام قهوه؟ 

*شآي حليب ..*
*ونسكآفيه ..* 



متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟ 

*لآتعليق ..* 


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟ 

*قولوا ويش اللي مآفيه تحت سريري ..* 
*أهم شي الشيبسآت والحلآوات*
*مجلآت*
*بعض الكتب حق الكلية ....* 



ماذا فعلت الامس؟ 

*أممممم ..*
*جلست ع المنتدى شويات* 
*وبعدين رحت أشوف المحآظرات الكريهة* 
*مآني طآيقة أذآكر* 




من شنو تخاف؟ 

*من رب العآلمين ..* 



تحب الحلو ام المالح؟ 
*المالح ..* 



كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟ 

*وآحد ..* 


كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟ 

*بعدني مآ أشتغل ..* 




يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟ 

*الأربعاء والخميس ..* 


في كم منطقه عشت؟  


*عواميتي الغالية فقط ..* 






*شكرآ ع الأسضآفة الحلوة ..* 
*شكرآ عزيزتي دمعة ع السطور لآخبآري* 
*ولـِ الأخ علي و الأخت حلم الخلود لآختياري* 


*تحيآتي ومودتي .. {*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ويني عن الموضوع من زمـــــــــــان >>مشاغل الدنيا اخدتني منك <<تكفي ماناقص الا تصيحي خخخ*

*وحشني بالقووووووه موضوعي* 
*أو وحشتني فضايحكم أكثر وأكثر* 


*اشكر تفاعلكم الرائع يااحلى اعضاء* 

*واشكر دموعهـ على جهودها الجباره فيهـ*
*ربي يعطيها ألف عافيه*  



*حبيباتي* 

*دمعة على السطور* 

*براءة من الحب* 

*هذيان* 

*أخرىْ* 

*حلم الخلود\**الف مبروك للخطوبه*

*بقآيا حنين* 


*استمتعت بفضايحكم الغير شكل* 

*يعطيكم ربي ألف ألف عافيه* 
*ومشكورين على تلبية الدعوه* 
*ربي يخليكم ويوفقكم* 

*ولا يحرمني من تواجدكم المبهج*
*دمتي محققين الاماني* 
 
*فيه سؤال محيرني  أخرىْ نفسها بسمه؟!!!
كيف كذا!!!
 اني من زمان افتقد بسمه بس ما ادري ان بسمه نفسها أخرىْ >>رجائاً لا حد يضحك علي مسطله حدي 
**
**فهموني لو سمحتوا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أختي بقآيا حنين ليش ما سحبتي احد بعدك؟!!!*

*وش هالبرود الا عليك >>بيجيها كف* 


*بنتظارك*

----------


## أُخرىْ

ورووده حبوبه,,

عُذراً لأنش كنتي تفتقديني وأنا موجوده بمعرف أخر
أيوه أنا بسمهـ...والحين صرت أخرى
أو بمعنى أصح صرت أُخرى  من 5 شهور
ترى..
حتى لما صرت أُخرى..احب الأعضاء ينادوني بسمهـ
هوية قديمه..وأخشى أن يفقدوني لو فقدتها ..
 :embarrest: 
إشتاقت لش العافيه غناتو,,

----------


## حلم الخلود

أجابات جميله خيتي بقـايا حنين
والله يوفقك بأختباراتك ويوفق الجميع 
وتتخرجين وتصيرين ممرضه قد الدنيا  :bigsmile: 

يسلمــو خياتي حبت رمان & ورده محمديه
الله يبارك بحياتكم .. أخجلتوني بطيبكم ومحبتكم  :embarrest: 

ومشكوره ورده محمديه على الموضوع الحلو .. لاعدمناك
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بقايا حنين أسئله صعبه ويش  :wacko: مابغيتي تحلين
بس إن شاء الله إمتحان الكليه مايكون زي ذا وتحلين في شخطة قلم  :coool: 
بالنسبه لهدايا الميلاد ماعطيتينا العنوان :huuh:  حق نطرشهم لش  :bleh:  :wink: 
يالله بالتوفيق لش ولجميع المؤمنين من شيعة علي بن أبي طالب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أخرىْ\اييي غناتي كنت افتقد تواجدش بالقوه* 
*ربي يخليش ولا يحرمنا منش* 
*حلم الخلود \العفو غناتي .. وجودك الاحلى*
*حساسه بزياده \اسعدني مرورش ,,ربي يوفق للجميع* 


*مشكورين على التواجد المبهج* 
*لا عدمت تواصلكم* 
*دمتي بود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طبعا بقآيا حنين استأذنت عشان الامتحانات ربي يوفقها وجميع الطلاب ان شاء الله عشان لا ينام الموضوع*  
*بختار أنا هالمره عضوه خفيفة ظل* 
*وعلى تواصل دائم ..ربي يخليها ولا يحرمنا منها* 


*7*
*7*
*7* 
*حبة رمان* 
*ننتظرك خيتي محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله بيكم من زمان عنكم 

صرتوا ماتنشافوا 
شكله بيصير المنتدى بايخ أيام الامتحان  لان ماحد بيكون موجود<<<<< سطارات  :rocket: 
بقايا حنين الله يوفقش إن شاء الله في امتحاناتك بدعي لك عند الامام الرضا حبيبتي

وردة محمديه وينش غناتي ماتنشافي  أشتقنا لك والله

تحياتي غناتي لك

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يالله حبة رمان ننتظر الفضايح*


*تقبلي مروري*

----------


## ارسم العشق

يالله باالانتظار :huh:

----------


## Habit Roman

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛* 


*عدنــآ ..*  

متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
*الساعة 6:30*
*مع أني فاضية ماوراي شيء*


الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟ 

*الماس*  

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟ 

*عمري مارحت سينمات* 


ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟ 


*وآيب آوت*
*القوة العاشرة* 

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 

*شاي\نسكافيه*
*مع سندويش جبن*  


ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟ 

*السمك ماعد الجنعد*
*اللحوم مو ذاك الزود معاها* 


ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 

*مافي شيء محدد لكن انا مسويه لي سيدي خاص للعزاء*
*أحب أسمعه* 





سندويشتك المفضله؟ 

*فيليه دجاج* 



اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 
*والله مو مسموح عندنا في السعوديه* 
*واهنا مسموح بس ممنوع من قبل الزوج<< تتخيلو*
*زوجة شيخ تسوق  فشله عفر خخخ*




اي الصفات تكره ؟ 
*جميع الصفات الكريهة*
*الكذب .. النفاق* 



نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟ 
*الملابس المريحة والهادية والناعمه* 





اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟ 
*كل مكان*
*ودي اروح فرنسا لكن من سابع المستيحلات* 


عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 


*لما ننتقاعد مصيرنا القبر مالينا مكان غيره* 

ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 

*أحب البس من زارا وبرشيكا*
*وكل شيء حلو حتى لو مو ماركة* 



اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟ 


*عيدي ميلادي لما كنت في الرياض صاحباتي عملوه لي مفاجئة جد جد ماراح انساه بحياتي* 
*كل الشكر لهم* 

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟ 


*ولا وحده*
*بس كنت أحب ألعب كرة سله << لاحظوا كنت فعل ماضي* :amuse:  
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟ 

*عيدي ميلادي راح << باي باي* 
*16\4\1406*
*28\12\1985* 




هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟ 

*أموت في شيء أسمه سهر*
*ولكن بما أنا ورانا مسؤليات زوج واولاد ونفخ طبخ نفزع من الصبح* 





رقمك المفضل؟ 



*4* 
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 

*لا ولا حب حيوانات غير العصافير طبعا* 

اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟ 
روحتي بعد اسبوعين مشهد لزيارت الامام
الرضا عليه السلام >> لاتنسو تقلدوني الدعاء والزيارة 

شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟ 

*كان حلمي الله يسلمك دكتورة وماتحقق*
*بس دخلت مجال في مجال الطب*  

شلونك اليوم؟ 
*تعبان شوي بس الحمدلله*  


شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟ 
*الجالكسي وسنكرس يم يم  اشتهيته خخ* 


وردتك المفضله؟ 



*الروز الأحمر ... والورد المحمدي* 

اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟ 



*16\7 نزلتي إلى البلد أشتقت إلى أمي وخواتي* 


اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟ 



*حبة رمان*
*24*
*جامعي .. سكرتارية طبية* 


ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟ 

*أبد والله لا ننسى حسينا ... باسم*  

أخر شي اكلته؟ 

*كأس شاي مع شبس جي توز مالح << تفضلو حياكم* 


ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟ 

*والله مشفت بس إذا شفت راح أتمنى*
*البقاء والطاعة لولاية أمير المومنين* 
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟ 


*الأحمر والأخضر* 


شلون الجو الحين؟ 


*حر فطسه << الأخت مو مشغلة المكيف* 


من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟ 




*ولا أحد* 
*أصلا صايرة ماكلم أحد* 

مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟ 

*بيبسي بأنواعه .. كاديه الازرق أموت فيه* 

مطعمك المفضل؟ 

*سبايسي ميل >>> وعلى قولت أمي سبيستون* 



لونك المفضل؟ 


*الأحمر + الأخضر* 

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟ 




*الأم وبناتها*
*وكورة قدم مع أخوي* 

الصيف ام الشتاء؟ 



*الشتاء مع الثلج عندنا شيء* 

القبل ام الاحتضان؟ 

*الأحتضان* 
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟ 

*شوكلاته* 

شاي ام قهوه؟ 



*الأثنين*
*بس إلى ماقدر عنه شاي* 

متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟ 


*مأذكر* 
*يمكن قبل أسبوعين* 

ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟ 

*ويش إلي مافيه خخ فضايح*
*خيمة حقت ولدي* 
*وكفن تبع زوجي* 



ماذا فعلت الامس؟ 


*الروتين اليوم جلست من النوم سويت الغذاء*
*رتبت البيت وسويت العشاء* 
*وأخر شيء شاهدت يوسف الصديق* 




من شنو تخاف؟ 


*من الي خلقني*
*ومن الحشرات يع* 


تحب الحلو ام المالح؟ 

*الحلو فكورس* 

كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟ 

*مفاتيح إلي هنا 3*
*وإلي في البلد 5 خخ* 


كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟ 

*المفروض 3 سنوات ولكن*
*جاء الزوج واخذني وياه* 
*وبقيت بدون وظيفة*  



يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟ 

*مافي فرق كل الايام نفس الشيء* 



في كم منطقه عشت؟  
*يؤؤ ياكثرهم عدو وياي*
*العوامية.. المنيرة..*
*الناصرة.. قم المقدسة ..*
*>> أبن بطوطة على غفلة* 





*استمتعت معاكم بجد والله يخليكم لي*
*أختي الغالية وحبيبتي وردة محمدية كل الشكر لك حبيبتي على أختيارك لي وكلامك الروعة*
*وإن شاء الله أخدمك في الافراح>> ويش دخل*


*تحياتي لكم أحبتي* 
*أي صح أختار بعدي*
*أختي روحي تحبك* 
*سي يؤ*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حبة رمان استانسنا وياش وااااجد 
وقلدناش الدعاء والزياره بس أمانه لاتنسيني من دعوه خاصه بقضاء حاجتي 
أقول بتنزلين شهر رجب الناس رايحه وانتي جايه يالله الله يقر عيونش بلقيا أهلك
بالنسبه للجو الجو مهما وصل هناك شدة الحر موشي بالنسبه لهنا العام كنا هناك في عز الحر أغسطس 
حركم ولاشي
أما بالنسبه للثلج ترى ننتظر الصور ضروري تراوينا وياه 
بالنسبه للسياره مافيها شيييي لو مكانش ماهمله والله تحصل ليي أسوق واقعد >>مجنونة مغامرات
بس ليش ماحاولت بالوظيفه هوناك يعني مايصيرله
وطولة العمر لش ولزوجش

----------


## ارسم العشق

حبه رمان استانسنا واياش
وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره وادعي الى تجي انتين واني اروح
وبنتظار روحي تحبك

----------


## Habit Roman

> حبة رمان استانسنا وياش وااااجد 
> وأنا أستانست بوجود أكثر عزيزتي
> وقلدناش الدعاء والزياره بس أمانه لاتنسيني من دعوه خاصه بقضاء حاجتي
> أن شاء الله ماراح أنساك غناتي 
> أقول بتنزلين شهر رجب الناس رايحه وانتي جايه يالله الله يقر عيونش بلقيا أهلك
> صحيح كلامك بس إلي يقعد هنا أكثر من سنة شنو مصيرة أكيد بينزل
> بالنسبه للجو الجو مهما وصل هناك شدة الحر موشي بالنسبه لهنا العام كنا هناك في عز الحر أغسطس 
> حركم ولاشي
> أكيد هناك أعظم من أهنا
> ...





هلا والله بحبيبت قلبي حساسة بزيادة 
والله يسلمك عزيزتي 
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## Habit Roman

> حبه رمان استانسنا واياش
> وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره وادعي الى تجي انتين واني اروح
> وبنتظار روحي تحبك



 
هلا والله بــ ارسم العشق
وأنا استانست أكثر بوجودك الحلو
من الدعاء وعلى الله الاجابة 
إن شاء الله الله يعطيكم زيارة الامام إن شاء الله
 تحياتي لكم

----------


## آهات حنونه

عزيزتي حبت رمان قلدناك الدعاء والزياره

هههه بس دكرتيني بلوالده زي امش تقول سبيستون هههه الظاهر كلهم نفس الشئ


استمتعنا كثير معك موفقه

ولاتنسينا من الدعاء

----------


## Habit Roman

> عزيزتي حبت رمان قلدناك الدعاء والزياره
> 
> من الدعاء وعلى الله الأجابة عزيزتي
> 
> هههه بس دكرتيني بلوالده زي امش تقول سبيستون هههه الظاهر كلهم نفس الشئ
> 
> الظاهر كلهم كذا خخخخ
> 
> استمتعنا كثير معك موفقه
> ...



هلا والله بــ بحر العجائب
تسلمين حبيبتي على التواصل الدائم

دمتي بحفظ المولى

تحياتي لك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارسم العشق* 
*حساسه يزيارده* 
*بحر العجائب* 
* حبة رمان* 

*تواجدكم يسعـــــــــــــــــــــــدني* 

*كوني بالقرب دائماً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *استمتعت معاكم بجد والله يخليكم لي*
> *واحنا استمتعنا اكثر واكثر يالغلا*
> *أختي الغالية وحبيبتي وردة محمدية كل الشكر لك حبيبتي على أختيارك لي وكلامك الروعة*
> *العفو ولو عزيزه وغاليه* 
> *وإن شاء الله أخدمك في الافراح>> ويش دخل*
> ياغناتي انتي  
> *تحياتي لكم أحبتي* 
> *أي صح أختار بعدي*
> *أختي روحي تحبك*
> ...



 
استضافه رائعهـ 
استمتعنا معكِ  :toung: 
يعطيكِ ربي ألف ألف عافيه يالغلا 
بصلاة على محمد وآل محمد طلعتي حركات مرت شيخ  :wink: 
مشكوره غناتووو على تلبية الدعوه 
وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
لا تنسينا يالغلا من صالح الدعاء 
تروحي وترجعي بالسلامه ان شاء الله 
ربي يخليكِ ويوفقكِ
دمتي بحفظ المولى ورعايته

----------


## ورده محمديه

روحي تحبك 
وينك غناتي ؟!!!

بعد آآذنك بسحب غيرك على ما تشرفينا  :toung: 


هالمره وقع الاختيار على شخص نادر تواجده بالشبكه >>اشك انه يشرفنا  لانه ما يبين واجد  :amuse: 
امممم 

اخي الكريم *دمعة قلم* 

ننتظرك 
محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Habit Roman

> استضافه رائعهـ 
> 
> الأروع أنتي عزيزتي 
> استمتعنا معكِ 
> وأنا أكثر والله
> يعطيكِ ربي ألف ألف عافيه يالغلا 
> ويعافيك ربي إن شاء الله
> بصلاة على محمد وآل محمد طلعتي حركات مرت شيخ 
> هههه  أخجلتي تواضعنا
> ...



 
وردة محمدية أسمك فقط يبعث في النفس الحياة

تسلمي لي عزيزتي

تحياتي لك غاليتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


أيها الأحبة ...

استمتعت كثيراً لقراءتكم ....

وابتهج حرفي لوجوده بين سطوركم ....


عساكم ع القوة جميعاً ....دوم يارب...

معذرة لتقصيري ......جاري استدعاء أخونا دمعة قلم ..

محفوف بآيات الرحمن والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام محمد وآله الطاهرين

 ...صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجميعين


موفقين جميعاً....

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بنتظآآآآر أخي الكريم دمعة قلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أخي الكريم دمعة قلم* 
*اختي روحـ تحبك ــي*  
*طال انتظاركم*
*سيتمـ الاختيار*  
*أختي الغاليه حساسهـ بزياده* 
*بنتظارها*
*محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

خلعتوني 

والحين يمبا ليي چلاس ماي لعن الله يزيد 
ويش إذا بتصبروا عليي 
ترى أسئلتكم صعبه واجد واني ماذاكرت 
وإذا مافيكم صبر فمان الله دوروا غيري 
تراني وحدة فاااااااااالجه

----------


## أموله

:notrust:  ممم تحسبي مااعرف حركاتكم ؟!


تقولي كذأإ عشان تتهربي  :noworry: 

لا حبيبتي ننتضرك  :bleh: 


فمان الباري  :toung:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ماتحلى السوالف إلا بالصلاة على النبي 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
اليوم المولد ولازم نضايفكم 

متى استيقضت اليوم؟
ياغناتي الله يسلمش هذا اليوم أني نيتي أصوم 
يعني أبغى أسوي اليوم رمضان فقلت خلني اقعد عند الأذان لأن النهار طويل عشان لاجوع له بعدين قمت يمكن الساعه عشر وفلف  

الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
هدية المولد يعنوا 
بعد الهديه فيها شرط :cool:  
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
فلم بالسما هدويشهوه دا بعد 
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
برنامجي في ويش في التلفزيون لو في البيت :huuh:  

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
جيبي ورقه وكتبي:

چلاس ماي لابد منه
و
تمره وچلاس لبن
أو
چلاس حليب وفطيره
أو
تفاحه
أو
موزه
أو بركه من عند أهل البيت ويش ماكانت تكون 

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
ويلاويش بعد هالسؤال 
الآماحبه خله ينچب سآيليني عن إلا أحبه هداويش :mesb:  
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 
السي دي يعنوا السيد ... سيدي الوالد الله يخليه ويعطيه الصحه والعافيه وطولة العمر
سندويشتك المفضله؟
سندويچه؟!
فلافل 

اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
أسوق سياره؟؟ چان زين !! 
اي الصفات تكره ؟
إن بعض الظن إثم
ولاتجسسوا ولايغتب بعضكم بعضا
ولاتبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى 
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
ثوب بيت
ماحب التنخيز  
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
مشتاقين مشتاقين مشتاقين لكربلا 
ضريحك يبوحسين عجبني عجب لبيبان فضه والقبه ذهب 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
من وشو اتقاعد يعني 
من الحياة  :med: وإلا من الفراغ :rocket:  

ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 
القطنيه 
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
بلا عيد ميلاد بلا خرابيط 
يهود إحنا  
رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
قلبي الورقه وكتبي: 
سباحه
جري 
سباق الخيل
المارثون
جمباز
الدراجه الهوائيه
الرقص >>بس ماحب أرقص ولآأعرف له بس يجننوا الجهال إذا رقصوا 
التزحلق 

متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
شهر إلا جابوني الله يسلمكم كانت الناس تروح بيت الله بس مادري هم للحين يروحوا لو غيروا وقته :deh:  

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
چان زين أقعد ويا لعصافير بس من وينه الله يخلف 
چا يخلو الواحد ينام  :angry:  
رقمك المفضل؟
أهل الكسا خمسه وإحنا نواليهم
والجلسه ماتحلى إلا بطآريهم
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
أمممم....
تدري خلها مفاجاة في قسم الصور 

اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
الله يقومها بالسلامه 
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
مادري ...لاوالله ماتحقق 
شلونك اليوم؟
مختلعه 
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
يمكن كيك يمكن شكلاطه يمكن چاكليت على حسب النفسيه والدوره تلعب دور 


وردتك المفضله؟
مايحتاج الورقه
كل الوردحتى الصناعي أحبه 

اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
متى يشرف الحبيب 
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
هداويش أحين تناديني وتالي تقول ويش إسمش
سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش فمانين حولا لاأب لك يسأم
أني مارحت لمعلم........
بس خلصت المدرسه الفنويه  :coool:  

ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
خلني أقوم أسمع حاجه عدله وأجي أقولها
مافي حاجه  :mad: غير صوت الأجهزه مكيف وفلاجه وكمبيوتر  

أخر شي اكلته؟
البارحه يعنوا ..أمممم؟؟؟
ماني مضچره ويشهو إلا أكلته......
إي إضچرت نخج 
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
ليش لا
على كلشي أتمني 
هذي حچوه قايلتنهالي اوخيتي شافت شعره تحت عيوني ( على خدي يعنوا )إلا هي تقوليي اتمني قبل لاتشيليها واني ماصدقت خبر أصلي ويالكم على محمد وآل محمد وطايحه تمني من أشوف شعره  

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
طبشور مره وحده يخلص بسرعه :evil:  
أبيض
شلون الجو الحين؟
المكيف يردح وأني أشخب عرقاً :embarrest: 
بالنسبه للجو بره حلو  :rolleyes: توني منشره هديماتي  
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
تلفون؟؟!!
أني ماكلم تلفونات ولاحاجه 
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
صفره 

مطعمك المفضل؟ 
الأكل في الصاله قدام التلفزيون 
لونك المفضل؟
الوردي 
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
المغامرات  
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
كلهم حلوين  
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
هداويش من زمان سلمتوا وقعدتوا بعد لاويش 
أآه عشان المولد يعني كل عام وانتوا بخير 
استريحوا
تقهووا
بردوا على قلوبكم 


شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
فانيليا تجيب الحومه 

شاي ام قهوه؟
قهوه مع السوهان فقط 
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
عفر صار ليي چم يوم مابچيت 


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
مافي محله فاضيه
وإذا قلت يبغى لش ورقه وانتين ماعندش 
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
الأمس رحت السوق أدور ليي بستوق :bigsmile: 
والبارحه رحت عالمولد

من شنو تخاف؟
المستقبل 
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
المالح وناويه اليوم بإذن الله اسوي موالح.... 
تدري خلها مفاجأه في المطبخ :nosweat: 
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
3
بس عشان التخرخش :wacko: 
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
أكفر من عشر سنين 
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
كلهم سوا 

في كم منطقه عشت ؟
كم منزلا يألفه الفتى وحنينه أبدا لأول منزل
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟
اصلا ماعرف وشو يعني صداقه :cool: 
لأني ماعرف أحد  وستروا على ما واجهتوا^_^ 




بس خلاص لو بعد شي >>أختار بعد نفر ويش له 
يالله بنات تغطوا بنختار من الرجاجيل واحد
شبكه الناصره وواحد فاضي>>ترى أني ماشفتكم اخترتوا منهم غير واحد لايزعلوا علينا أولاد آدم

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ههههه اكثير استمتنا معك خيوه*

*ويالله ننتظر الرجاجيل....بس شكلهم بيتهربو <<<< يالله خيو شبكه اجاك الدور*

----------


## علي pt

> 






*الأخت بقايا الحنين ..*
*اولا اعتذر ان أسأت لم اقصد الاساءة بقولي هاذي معروفة بالتهرب ..*

*ثانيا : مشكورين على خصي بقصيدة >>>> ادري على شان اسمي ..*

*وشكلي باهون عن البي ام الكل حاط باله عليها >>> خلاص ابغى اوريون 210*
*وبالتوفيق للجميع*


*والأخت حبة رمان*
*حيا الله مرت الشيخ ..*
*تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة اختي*
*موفقة لكل خير*


*الأخت حساسة بزيادة*
*آسف ..*
*لكن شكله الاسم على المسمى حساسة بزيادة*
*ليش التحسس من الاجابة على الاسئلة !!*

*بجد ليش ؟؟ >>>> تراه مو قابل ماتجاوب على الاسئلة*
*يالله عيدو استدعائها واذا ما جاوبت طردوني من المنتدى .. >>> وش دخل*


*نشطو الموضوع في غيابي >> رآجع اشيك ان ابقاني الله حيا*
*وتقبلو ثرثرتي / أخوكم : علي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أموله: ماتهرب ولاشي وداني جاوبت 
بس عفر ماذاكرت عدل :coool: >>لأن يقولوا أجوبتي غلط :mad: 
المفروض أختارش إنتين صح له :walla: 
بس سببين منعوا أولا الأختبارات وما نبغى نشغلش 
والثاني إني حاطه في بالي المجتمع الذكوري
بحر العجائب:إيه مايندرى عنهم 
إذا بيتهربوا بازيد عليهم  :wavetowel2: >> الناري والتوبي وأبو طارق ولو إنه مختفي صار ليه چم يوم
علي pt: 
الأخت حساسة بزيادة
هلا
*آسف ..*
ولو
*لكن شكله الاسم على المسمى حساسة بزيادة*
*أكيداً*
*ليش التحسس من الاجابة على الاسئلة !!*
*مافي تحسس ولاحاجه*
*لكن ماكل مايعرف يقال*

*بجد ليش ؟؟ >>>> تراه مو قابل ماتجاوب على الاسئلة*
*افا >> وشو إلا تبغى أجاوب عليه قول* 
*يالله عيدو استدعائها* 
*مافي مشكله*
*واذا ما جاوبت طردوني من المنتدى* 
*مصم ولابذنك ماي*
*.. >>> وش دخل>>**اني ادري عنك*
*جيب سؤالك كل شي ولاتطرد من المنتدى*

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههًًًٍََِـ حسأإسًٍَِه 

وشًٍَِ محسبتني ًٍَِ؟؟!

فالمتوسطه ولا الثانويه 

ههًٍَِ تويًٍَِ فخـًٍََِأأإمس ابتدأئي

وعـًٍَِأإد ادعيًًَِ لكم بالتوفيقًًٍََِ

ومو مشًٍَِششكله عادي لو ماخترتينيًٍَِ  :ongue:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

:nosweat: صج أني كنت فاكرتش زي ماقلتي متوسط :med: 
وما بغيت أشغلش عن المذاكره :coool: 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله>>نتاني حلاوة النجاح :toung: 

عجل خلاص *نختارأموله*
يالله تعالي بسرعه وأدلي بتصريحاتش الحلوه :bigsmile: 
لو بعد لازم نسوي لش بطاقة دعوه :wacko: >>تستاهلي :cheesy: 
يالله دمعه على السطور وينش سوي دعوه لأموله

----------


## ارسم العشق

يو يو اخترتي اموله والله ونعم :bigsmile: 
بنتظار اموله الحلوه :wink:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

يعطيك العافية جميع وعساكم ع القوة...


حاضرين للطيبين غناتييي...


والحين نستعدي أمولة الحلوة :)


مصحوبة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..


موفقين جميعاً..


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يالله أموله 
ترى أشوفش قاعده 
بسرعه تعالي بلا تغبي

----------


## أموله

خخخًٍَِ شوكرًٍَِأإ على الاستدعأإءٍَِ القميلًٍَِ 

جـأإريًٍَِ الرد على الاسئلهًٍَِ

----------


## أموله

متى استيقضت اليوم؟

1 الظهر  :toung:  


الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
اللؤلؤ 
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
مو تبع  
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
وآيب آوت  

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 
مااحب الفطور  

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
الموز 
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 
ولا شي  


سندويشتك المفضله؟
فيليه دجاج وهمبرجر  

اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
!!؟
 :evil: 
اي الصفات تكره ؟
الغرور  

نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
بنطلون  
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
المدينه  
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 
اذا تقاعدت من المدرسه قصدك ؟‍ 
مممم ودي اروح المدينه او سوريا  





ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 
مافي ماركه محدده 
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟ 
عيد ميلادي لما كان عمري 4 سنوات  
رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
الجري  
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
مممممممم جمادى الاولى تاريخ كم مدري  :toung:  

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
احب السهر  
رقمك المفضل؟
1و5 
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 
لا بس في قطوه تحاوي فمشاينا  
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
ولا شي ماعندي اخبار  
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
دكتور 
نشالله بحققه  
شلونك اليوم؟
نص ملانه نص تعبانه والربع الباقي فرحانه  :bigsmile:  
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
شوكولاته بس مو اي شوكولاته  
جلكسي - توكس  


وردتك المفضله؟
ورد محمد وروز وياسمين  
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
متى يعود الراحل ..؟
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
اموله - 11 - ممتاز ~ 


ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
صريخ اخواني اليهال وهم يلعبو  
أخر شي اكلته؟
الغدا .. صالونه  

ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
 :weird:  خني اعرف شكل الشهاب تالي يصير خير >>  :embarrest:  :toung:   
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
احمر  
شلون الجو الحين؟
بارد داخل البيت  
حار ورطب خارج البيت  :wink:  شرايكم  

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
ممم ماكلمت تلفون اليوم  
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
بيبسي 

مطعمك المفضل؟ 
سبايسي مييل  
لونك المفضل؟
احمر \ اسود
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
ماكنت العب كنت رسامه عنديكراسه من لما كنت ياهله اطلع شخابيط استغرب اللحين مااعرف ارسم الرسومات الي رسمتها قبل  :toung:  
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
ثنينهم  
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
الاحتضان  :embarrest: 
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
شوكولاه  

شاي ام قهوه؟
قهوه تركيا  :evil:  >> حتى اني صرت احبها علمتني انين القلب  :toung:  :wink:  
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
مممممممممم قبل اسبوعين  


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
لاتعلييييييييييييييييييييييق  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  

ماذا فعلت الامس؟
رحت بيت انينوو  
من شنو تخاف؟
من الله 
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
الاثنين 
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
ماعندي ميداليه  
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
ماعندي وظيفه 
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الخميس  

في كم منطقه عشت ؟
الفردوس وسيهات 
حاليا انا بسيهات 
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟ 
يعنو ~  :noworry:  :amuse:   


مممممممممم ....  
بصراحه اسئله حلوه تسلم يدك وردوه  
اختار بعدي ممممممم 
ارسم العشق

----------


## ارسم العشق

متى استيقضت اليوم؟


1 الظهر  :toung:  


الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
 والله الاثنين طماعه :toung: 
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
النمر الوردي 
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
ماتابع  
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 
مااحب الفطور  

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
طعم الهيل
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 
والله مادري الجود من الموجود  

سندويشتك المفضله؟
شاورما لحم 
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
والله مره فقيره الله :noworry: 
اي الصفات تكره ؟
الغرور  

نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
الاسبورت 
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
طبعا ايران الله يعطينا واياكم 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 
خلني ايتوظف بعدين افكر وين اتقاعد :evil:   





ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
بيرشكا 
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟ 
طبعا قبل كم من يوم عملوا الي ثلاثه اعياد انشاء الله دوم مو سنه :wink: 
رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
الكرتية 
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
27 -  5 
هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
عادي الا ايصير صبح مساء الي يجصل 
رقمك المفضل؟
27 
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 
لا ماحب  :evil: 
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
ولا شي ماعندي اخبار  
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
طيار خخخخخخخ :wink: 
شلونك اليوم؟
لوني لوني لوني ماعلم :cool:  
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟ 
آم آند آز  

وردتك المفضله؟
ورد روز 
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
ولاشئ
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
ارسم العشق -23-ثانوي  

ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
صريخ اولاد اختي 
أخر شي اكلته؟
كنافه حياكم  
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
مااطلع من بيتنا علشان اتمنى  :toung: خخخخخ  
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
ماحب اكون طبشور علشان الناس تلعب فيني 
شلون الجو الحين؟
بارد داخل البيت  
حار ورطب خارج البيت 

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
زوجي الله يخليه الي 
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
بيبسي 

مطعمك المفضل؟ 
التنور 
لونك المفضل؟
اسود
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
لعبه البيت 
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الربيع 
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
الاثنين على حسب الشخص
لشوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
فرواله هههههه  :embarrest:  
شاي ام قهوه؟
قهوه تركيا  :amuse:  
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
مممممم ما اذكر والله 

ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
خشب السرير  
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
اوووووو وايد ويش اعد ويش اخلي 
من شنو تخاف؟
من الله 
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
الاثنين 
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
الوقت الحالي واحد وبعد كم من يوم بيصروا اثنين 
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
اربع سنين وبدخل الخامسه ربة منزل :toung: 
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الاربعاء والخميس و احيانا الجمعه  
في كم منطقه عشت ؟ 
واحده لا غيرها طبعا اكيد ام الحمام 
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟ 
 :rolleyes:   
مممممممممم ....  
بصراحه اسئله حلوه تسلم يدك وردوه  
اختار بعدي ممممممم
ياالله انين

----------


## ارسم العشق

طبعا الحين وقت اختبارات ولا دري
لان انين الوقت الحالي اختبارتها ولادري مين ما عنده اختبارات
نخلي الاختيار على ورده محمديه

----------


## علي pt

*توني ادخل المنتدى ولا أشوف الموضوع من قدام فدخلته أول حاجة اشوفها الحين*

*حساسة بزيادة >>> توني ادري اني آدم الوحيد اللي تم اختياره !!*

*أموله - والله وطلعتي بسادس*

*ارسم العشق - وطلعتي من ام الحمام*

*اجابات رائعة وبالتوفيق للجميع*

*على فكرة وين صاحبة الموضوع (وردة محمدية) كأني اشوف الموضوع بدون تواجدها - عسى ماشر*


*تحياتي*
*علي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ارسم العشق:طلعتي مره وأم أولاد وأني فاكرتش بنوته 
أهلا وسهلا باهل أم الحمام

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله

طلعت فضايح في هل موضوع

عساكم ع القوه حبايبي

----------


## ward roza <3

اي والله طلعت الفضايح

طبعا مو فضايحي

----------


## عنيده

_غبت ع المووضوع كم يووم و استدعيتوا ناس واجد حلوووين .._

_الله يعطيكم العافيه  و نتظر باذن الله احد جديد .._

_مووفقين .._

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *أختي بقآيا حنين ليش ما سحبتي احد بعدك؟!!!*
> 
> *وش هالبرود الا عليك >>بيجيها كف*  
> 
> *بنتظارك*



 
آسفة غلآتووا ورودة ماسحبت أحد ورآي
بس لآنووا ماكنت قادرة افكر ذيك الايام
بسبب الامتحانات
زين اني جاوبن >> هع
 




> أجابات جميله خيتي بقـايا حنين
> والله يوفقك بأختباراتك ويوفق الجميع 
> وتتخرجين وتصيرين ممرضه قد الدنيا



 

تسلمي غلآتووا حلم الخلود

ربي يوفق الجميع يالغلآ





> بقايا حنين أسئله صعبه ويش مابغيتي تحلين
> 
> 
> 
> هههههههههه .. مرة صعبة
> خذت لي يوم كامل واني أحلها
> بس إن شاء الله إمتحان الكليه مايكون زي ذا وتحلين في شخطة قلم 
> 
> 
> ...



 

تسلمي عزيزتي حساسة بزيادة
لآخلآ ولآعدم منكِ 







> *طبعا بقآيا حنين استأذنت عشان الامتحانات ربي يوفقها وجميع الطلاب ان شاء الله*







تسلمي عزيزتي ورودة
ربي يوفق الجميع
آكرر اسفي لآني ما سحبت حد بعدي







> شكله بيصير المنتدى بايخ أيام الامتحان لان ماحد بيكون موجود<<<<< سطارات 
> 
> أكيد
> بدونآ ما فيه رووح >> ماخذه بحالها مقلببقايا حنين الله يوفقش إن شاء الله في امتحاناتك بدعي لك عند الامام الرضا حبيبتي



 

تسلمي حبيبة قلبي حبة رمآن

مقضية حوائجك بحق محمد وآل محمد
 




> *الأخت بقايا الحنين ..*
> *اولا اعتذر ان أسأت لم اقصد الاساءة بقولي هاذي معروفة بالتهرب ..*
> 
> 
> لآ والله ماقصدت أنك اسات لي
> بس قلتها من باب المزاح فقط
> 
> ليس هناك اي داعي للآعتذار 
>  
> ...






ربي يوفقك ويوفق الجميع
بحق لآ أله الا الله
وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين



دمتم بخير  ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وحشتوني أو وحشتني الشبكه بصفه عامه وهالموضوع بالذات بصفه خاصه* 
*اشتقت ليكم والى فضايحكم*  

حساسه بزياده *--* أمولهـ *--* بحر العجائب 
علي*--* أرسم العشق *--* دمعه على السطور 
حب آل محمد *--* عنيده _--_ بقايا حنين  

*تواصلكم يسعدني* 
*ربي يعطيكم ألف عافيه* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدم منكم*  
*حساسه يزياده* 
*ارسم العشق* 
*آمولهـ*

*استضافات رائعه .. وفضائح اروع* 
*>>طبعاً ارسم العشق واموله فضايحهم مو جديده علي خخخ*
*يعطيكم ربي ألف عافيه* 
*ومشكورين على تلبية الدعوه* 
*ربي يخليكم ويوفقكم* 
*دمتم بأحسن حال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وقع الاختيار هذه المره على أخت عزيزه وغاليه علينا* 
*من آرض البحرين*  



*عنيده* 
*فلنستقبلها محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

أني برجع وبأختار
في بالي شخص

بس بعد مايرجعوا من الامتحانات
ربي يوفق الجميع


بانتظار عنيدة ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

يالله خيوه عنيده ننتظرك بشوق

تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## ارسم العشق

بنتظار عنيده وخلنا عاد انشوف الفضايح  :wink:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

واااااااااال كح كح كح المووضوع غبر والاا اني المغبره هع 
من زماااااااان عن هالموضوع 
وحشتني فضاايحكم >> قصدي عجبتني خخخخ
يلاااا بإنتظااار الغلاااا عنيده 
موفقين جميعاً لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الأماني

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرآحبوووون..!* 

*فضآئــــــح ولآ آحلـى* 

*آستمتعت وآنآ آقرأ..*

*ننتظر عنووودهـ الحلوهـ* 

*مو كآن طولت علينـآ شوي..بس ننتظر* 

*يعطيكم الف عآفيـه* 

*سي يووو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بقآيا حنين 
بحر العجائب 
أرسم العشق 
عواميه صفوانيه 
عاشقة المستحييل 
مشكورين جميعاً على التواجد العذب 
وبنتظااااار خيتي عنيده 
لا تطولي علينا  :amuse:

----------


## النظره البريئه

وحشني هلموضووع
من زمان مادخلته
شسوي ظروفي ماسمحت
يالله هذاني جيت واستمتعت بالقرائه
موفقين جميعاااا

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*موضوع حلوووووو ورائع* 

*ومسلي يكفي الأسمـ*

*يسلمواااااااااااااا على هيك موضوع خيتو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> وحشني هلموضووع
> من زمان مادخلته
> *انتي الا وحشتينا من زمان ما شفناك*
> شسوي ظروفي ماسمحت
> *الله المعين*
> يالله هذاني جيت واستمتعت بالقرائه
> *واحنا استمتعنا بتواجدك يالغلا*
> موفقين جميعاااا



*يا هلا وغلا* *..حيا الله من جانا* 
*نورتي الموضوع بتواجدك يالغلا
لا عدمناكِ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *موضوع حلوووووو ورائع 
> واجودك الاحلى
> * 
> *ومسلي يكفي الأسمـ
> تسلم من ذوقك
> * 
> *يسلمواااااااااااااا على هيك موضوع خيتو
> ربي يسلمك ويخليك
> *



تواجدك اسعدني
لا خلا ولا عدم منك

----------


## عنيده

_اللهم صل ع محمد و ال محمد ..

مشكووره خيتو ورده محمديه حاضرين و الله ..
_
_دقايق بس و ارد عليكم .._ 

_مووفقين .._

----------


## عنيده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد  
اللهم صل ع محمد و اله محمد ..  
طرحي اليوم مختلف بعض الشي 
سأضع اسئله شخصيه وسأجيب عليها 
وراح استضيف شخص بعدي 
والا بعدي يستضيف شخص بعده وهكذا >>وحشها القسم وش يطلعها منه الحين  :noworry:   
اتمنى يعجبكم طرحي 
وينال على رضاكم  

نبدأ 






متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
الساعه تسع الصبح تقريبا .. لانه عندي مشوار ارووحه >>> ما بعلم  
الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟ 
اللؤلؤ << بحرينه لازم خخخخ  
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
اممممممممم .. مو مذكره اسمه قبل يومين رايحته .. رعب هو و عن الثعاين يخوووف .. 
كانه سنيك ماجك  
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟ 
اي مسلسل انجليزي اطالع و لازم كوميدي .. 
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 
دونت و عصير طبيعي >> يزعم صحيه ..  
او شاي و دونت ..  
او كابتسينو  
او كوفي .. >> خلصينا *_* 
ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟ 
وايد الصراحه .. 
بس ما احب الارز .. 
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 
الحين واجد .. 
خصوصا سي دي اباذر .. 
سندويشتك المفضله؟ 
اي شي دجاج .. 

اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 
بورش سودااء سبوووت ... 
استلمها من عند ابوي عقب شهر  

اي الصفات تكره ؟ 
الغرور الكذب الحق  
كل الصفات الشينه ..  
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟ 
المريحــه .. 
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟ 
برطانيا خاطري اروحها ..  
و العراق  
و باريس ..  
انا وحده احب اسافر ما بخلص من الهذره السفر ..

عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 
في البحرين افكورس و بالتحديد بيتنا  
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 
عادي اي شي  

اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
كل مره يكون عندي مميز .. 
قبل سنه كان حلوو سوه سبرايس كان ثاني ايام العيد الاضحى و ما توقعت احد بيحتفل بعد عيد بس كان وناسه .. 

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
كره السله 
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟ 
انجليزي  
22/12\ 
عربي ما ادري  

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟ 
ع حسب القوانين خخخخخخ ..  
قصدي ع حسب شنو بيصير اليوم الثاني عندي قعده من الصبح او لاا  

رقمك المفضل؟ 
7 بدون منازع .. 
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 
عندي قطوه اموت عليها ..  
و عدنا عصافير حمام و سمك و بس ..  


اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟ 
بسافر سوريا تاريخ 2\7 


شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟ 
كان ودي اصير دكتووره بس اخر شي درست تحاري و بصير بزنس ومن >> حلو ؟؟ 
شلونك اليوم؟ 
الحمدالله بخير شخباركم انتوا ان شاالله مستانسين  
مستانسين ؟؟ 


شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟ 
بالصراحه حلاوه مصاص  
وكل الكاكوا >> *__* 
وردتك المفضله؟ 
ورده المحمدي  
و اي ورد طبيعي احبه  



تابع >>>>>

----------


## عنيده

اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟ 

2/7 
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟ 
عنيده 
17
ثانوي ..  
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟ 
موسيقه كلاسيكيه .. 

أخر شي اكلته؟ 
دونت  

ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟ 
للحين ما شفته .. 
اذا شفته يصير خير  
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟ 


احمر  
وردي  
و بحري  



شلون الجو الحين؟ 
حر حده  
بس بالمكيف معتدل  
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟ 
صديقتي عشان الطلعه اليوم  
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟ 
سفن اب .. 
و قاعده اشربه الحين  
مطعمك المفضل؟ 
ع حسب المزااج .. 
و النفسيه ..  
لونك المفضل؟ 
احمر  
فيروزي  
وردي  
بحري  
>>> بس لاااه  

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟ 
مدرسه  
البيت  
لصيف ام الشتاء؟ 
الشتاء وبقووه 
القبل ام الاحتضان؟ 
ع حسب الشخص >>> *_* 
ربعي غير و اهلي غير >>> و يالله بالستر  

شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟ 
شوكلاته 

شاي ام قهوه؟ 
النفسيه ليها دخل حتى بالشاي و القهوه  
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟ 
من زماان  
ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟ 
امممممم اوراق و دفتر قلم ..  
و شنطه الاب توب .. 

ماذا فعلت الامس؟ 
امس عدنا عزيمه في بيتنا .. 
تعرفون بعد شغل العزايم ..  
من شنو تخاف؟ 
من الله .. 
و الضلام ..



تحب الحلو ام المالح؟ 
الحلوو افكوورس  
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟ 
_وااااااجد .._  

كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟ 
_11 سنه بالمدرسه_  
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟ 

الخميس  
في كم منطقه عشت ؟ 
ثنتين  
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟ 
_عااديه بس الصراحه اترك الصداقه بسررعه_  






_و الله يعطيكم الف الف عافيه .._  
_و اي سوال جديد انا حاضره .._  
_و ان شاء الله ما هذره واجد ومللتكم .._  
_مع السلامه .._

----------


## آهات حنونه

*استمتعنا معك خيوه عنيده*

*ويالله تروحي وترجعي بسلامه ولاتنسينا من الدعاء*

*ويالله انا بلحقك قريب سوريا يمكن نلتقي  هههههههه*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مريت بالصدفه وشفت هالموضوع مضوي قلت أخلني أشوف ضيفتنا :huuh: 
حيا الله أهل البحرين  :kaseh: 
بس ماقلتي لينا من وين أختي :med: 
الأهل يعرفون فيها ناس مررره :in_love: 
بس أنا عمري مارحتها يقولوا حاااااااره  :wink: >>>الله عليش عندش فلوج  :angry: 
عليش بالعافيه على السياره مقدما والله يراويش خيرها ويبعد عنش شرها :icon30: 
وليش كل تتعامل بلإنجلزي؟؟الكلندر أقصد :bleh: 
إتروحي وتجي بالسلامه ولاتنسينا من الدعاء عن السيده
سمعت الأهل يقولو بيروحون بس على آخر شهر رجب>>مابتتاقبلو  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حيا الله اهل البحرين وحيا الله فضايحهم الحلوه* 



*استضافه رائعهـ استمتعنا معاكِ يالغلا* 
*مشكوره غناتي على تلبية الدعوه* 
*وربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
*قلدناكِ الدعاء والزياره * 
*تروحي وترجعي بالسلامه* 
*ولا تنسينا من صالح الدعاء*
*ربي يخليكِ ويوفقكِ ويحفظكِ *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بحر العجائب -- حساسه بزياده* 


*مشكورين على التواجد العطر* 


*ربي لا يحرمني منكم* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طبعاً الاخت عنيده ماسحبت وراها أحد* 


* راح اسلط الضوء هذه المره على* 

*شخص اغلب تواجده في القسم العام* 
*يبهرنا بمواضيعه المميزه* 
*فقدنا تواجده على الفتره الاخيره* 


*أخي الكريم* 

*...شاري الطــــيب...* 
*حياااااااااااااااااااااااااك*

*ونستقبلك محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛


أستضافة حلووة للآخت عنيدة
تروح وترجع بالسلآمة أن شاء الله


صحيح ورودة
من قلتي ان الشخص اللي بتختاريه دايم يتوآجد بالمنتدى العام
ع طول جآء في بالي خيوو شاري الطيب

بأنتظآره ,,


موفقين لكل خير ..

دُمتمـ لمن تحبون ..~

----------


## قطعة سكر

الفكرة كتير حلوة
يسلمووووووو
لاعدمنا جديدك
دمتم بود

----------


## علي pt

*استضافة حلوة للأخت عنيدة >>> اللي ماقالت من وين بالبحرين >> ههه*

*وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة*
*قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة*

*وبانتظار شاري الطيب >>> تقولو كل بالمنتدى العام >> ونهو*


*بقايا حنين >>> قالت بتختار واحد علي اختبارات - على طول شكيت في روحي*
*اشوى اني جا دوري وافتكيت زي ما افتكيت اليوم من الاختبارات ..*

----------


## عنيده

> *استمتعنا معك خيوه عنيده*
> 
> *ويالله تروحي وترجعي بسلامه ولاتنسينا من الدعاء*
> 
> *ويالله انا بلحقك قريب سوريا يمكن نلتقي هههههههه*



 
حتى اني استمتعت وياكم و الله ...

ان شاء الله الله يسلمك ..

ان شاء الله نلتقى ههههههههه ..

و الله ودي اعرفكم كااامل بس شنسوي خخخخخخ ..

مع السلامه

----------


## عنيده

> مريت بالصدفه وشفت هالموضوع مضوي قلت أخلني أشوف ضيفتنا
> حيا الله أهل البحرين 
> بس ماقلتي لينا من وين أختي
> الأهل يعرفون فيها ناس مررره
> بس أنا عمري مارحتها يقولوا حاااااااره >>>الله عليش عندش فلوج 
> عليش بالعافيه على السياره مقدما والله يراويش خيرها ويبعد عنش شرها
> وليش كل تتعامل بلإنجلزي؟؟الكلندر أقصد
> إتروحي وتجي بالسلامه ولاتنسينا من الدعاء عن السيده
> سمعت الأهل يقولو بيروحون بس على آخر شهر رجب>>مابتتاقبلو



الله يحيج حبيبتي .. 

والله انا الله يسلمج من المحرق بس ساكنه في مدينه عيسى .. 

الله يعافيج و مشكووره .. 

شنسوي بعد البحرين بكبرها تتعامل بلانجليزي ..

الله يسلمج و ان شالله ما انساكم .. 

الله يوديهم بالسلاامه ..

مووفقه

----------


## عنيده

> *حيا الله اهل البحرين وحيا الله فضايحهم الحلوه* 
> 
> 
> 
> *استضافه رائعهـ استمتعنا معاكِ يالغلا* 
> *مشكوره غناتي على تلبية الدعوه* 
> *وربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
> *قلدناكِ الدعاء والزياره* 
> *تروحي وترجعي بالسلامه* 
> ...



 
الله يسلمج خيتوو .. 

و مشكوووره ع الاستضافه ..

تمتعت معاكم .. 

يعطيج العافيه ..

مووفقه ..

----------


## عنيده

> *استضافة حلوة للأخت عنيدة >>> اللي ماقالت من وين بالبحرين >> ههه*
> 
> *وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة*
> *قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة* 
> *وبانتظار شاري الطيب >>> تقولو كل بالمنتدى العام >> ونهو* 
> 
> *بقايا حنين >>> قالت بتختار واحد علي اختبارات - على طول شكيت في روحي*
> 
> *اشوى اني جا دوري وافتكيت زي ما افتكيت اليوم من الاختبارات ..*



 
تسلم اخوووي .. 

انا من المحرق بس ساكنه في المدينه عيسى . >>> مريت عليها ؟؟؟ و الله ما تحب اجي البحرين ؟؟

الله يسلمك مشكوور . 

علينا الدعاء و ع الله الاستجابه .. 

و ها اخوي حطمت قاعده البي ام دبليوو ؟؟.

مووفق .

----------


## شاري الطيب

متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 

الساعه ست الصبح تقريبا .. لانه عندي اختباراليوم >>>  

الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟ 

اللؤلؤ  

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
ولاشئ 


ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟ 

حايا مشاهدة مسلسل النبي يوسف الصديق.. 

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 

كل شئ يعجبني 

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟ 

الدجاج.. 



ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 

الحين واجد .. 

خصوصا باسم الكربلائي.. 

سندويشتك المفضله؟ 

كل شي احبة.. 


اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 

فورد اكسبديشن... 





اي الصفات تكره ؟ 

الغرور الكذب النفاق  

كل الصفات الشينه ..  

نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟ 

الثوب والشماغ .. 

اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟ 

سوريا وايران و العراق  





عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 

العلم عند الله 

ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 

اي شي يعجبني يكون مفضل 


اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
كل مره يكون عندي مميز لان مولدي 15/شعبان .. 

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
ولاشي
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟ 

15/8 من كل سنة 

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟ 

مااحب اسهر حدي الى الساعة 12 ليلا 


رقمك المفضل؟ 

7 بدون منازع .. 

عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 

لايوجد شي 




اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟ 

الا الان مايوجد اي شئ 



شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟ 

مهندس لا  

شلونك اليوم؟ 

الحمدالله بخير  


شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟ 

حلاوه مصاص الحار من سوريا 




وردتك المفضله؟ 

ورده المحمدي  

و اي ورد طبيعي  



اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟ 


15/4 

اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟ 

شــــاري
كبير وايد
ثانوي ..  

ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟ 

ولا شي.. 


أخر شي اكلته؟ 

فطور كلاوي وفول لبناني 


ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟ 

شفت في الربع الخالي .. 

بس ماتمنيت شي 

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟ 



احمر  

بنفسجي 

اخضر 



شلون الجو الحين؟ 

حر وايد  

بس بالمكيف معتدل  

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟ 

صديقي عشان نروح الاختبارات 

مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟ 

سفن اب .. 



مطعمك المفضل؟ 

السفرة والتنور والقلة .. 




لونك المفضل؟ 

فيروزي  

عنابي 

بحري 




لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟ 

والله مافية لعباة الا لعبتة  

لصيف ام الشتاء؟ 

الشتاء  

القبل ام الاحتضان؟ 

الاحتضان؟ 


شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟ 

شوكلاته 


شاي ام قهوه؟ 

الشاي و القهوه  

متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟ 

قبل شهر 

ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟ 

شنط واغراض وايد.. 


ماذا فعلت الامس؟ 

امس نزلت مكيفات الشقة وغسلتهم.. 


من شنو تخاف؟ 

من الله .. 

و الظلم .. 




تحب الحلو ام المالح؟ 

الحلوو المالح قليل 

كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟ 

_3 .._  


كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟ 

_19سنة_ 

يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟ 


الخميس والجمعة 

في كم منطقه عشت ؟ 

مرة واحدة 

هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟ 

_عااديه بس ماأرتاح الي الكل_ 
_مشكورين على هذه الاضافة والله يعطيم العافية_
_وساموحونا على القصور_
_واشكر اختي وردة محمديه الي وهقتني_ 
_ختي عنيدة تروحي وتجي بالف سلامة_
_واشاء الله دوم على القوة_
_ودوم اشوفكم بالف خير_
_وانا اختار خيتي بقايا حنين_
_تحياااااااتي لجميع_

----------


## آهات حنونه

*والله استمتعنا معك خيوه شاري الطيب*

*يعطيك العافيه وانشاء الله موفق في الاختبار الي اختبرته*

*يالله ننتظر بقايا حنين*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حيا الله الأخ شاري الطيب
أكيد ماتحب الدجاج خفت من الأنفلونزا >> زي إلا عدنا خخخخخخ
أكيد بيكون مميز دامه 15 شعبان>>وأكيد لقريقشون حقكم مميز دامه عيدين
بالنسبه للحلاوه خلاص نوصي على الزوار يجيبوها لك من سوريا وأولهم عنيده
15/4 أكيد تاريخ الزواج>>بس أني متأكده إنك دخلت القفص من زمان


بس إختيارك (بقايا حنين)مخلصه من زمان>>سحبوها 
ها بحر مو وياهم قال وياهم ترى (بقايا حنين) إختاروها من زماااااااااااااااااان وجاوبت
شا وين قاعدين؟!

----------


## علي pt

*حي الله شاري الطيب >>> طلعت السمي (انك ماتحب الدجاج مثلي)*


*اختي حساسة بزيادة وش فيك زعلانة انهم اختارو بقايا حنين >> خلهم يختاروها مرة وعشر ..*
*عادي يتكرر الاختيار عليها - بس مو عادي عليي .. (وجه فاطس ضحك)*

*بانتظار الأخت بقايا حنين .. اللحين بتتغلى وبتحارس ينادوها*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛






> *وبانتظار شاري الطيب >>> تقولو كل بالمنتدى العام >> ونهو*
> 
> ونهو ؟؟ 
> في أي قاموس هالكلمة موجودة؟؟ >> هع 
> 
> *بقايا حنين >>> قالت بتختار واحد علي اختبارات - على طول شكيت في روحي*
> 
> *اشوى اني جا دوري وافتكيت زي ما افتكيت اليوم من الاختبارات ..*



 
هههههههههه
ضحكتني شا بس أنت اللي عليك أمتحانات
أنت جاء دورك وافتكيت
بس يوم أختاروني قلت جاوبي
ولآ حرام عليك حلآل ع غيرك  :noworry:  :embarrest: 
ههههه


موفق لكل خير
دُمتَ بـــود ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛ 






> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> 
> 
> الساعه ست الصبح تقريبا .. لانه عندي اختباراليوم >>> 
> 
> 
> كيف كان التقديم ؟؟
> أن شاء الله تمام 
> 
> ...



 
ولآيهمك خيوو شاري الطيب
مع انووا بعض الناس أختاروني من قبل
بس راح أجاوب من جديد




> *يالله ننتظر بقايا حنين*



أوكي خيتوو بحر العجائب
 




> بس إختيارك (بقايا حنين)مخلصه من زمان>>سحبوها 
> ها بحر مو وياهم قال وياهم ترى (بقايا حنين) إختاروها من زماااااااااااااااااان وجاوبت
> شا وين قاعدين؟!



 
ههههههههههه
خلاص خيتوو حساسة بزيادة
هدي
بجاوب مرة ثانية وأمري لله






> *اختي حساسة بزيادة وش فيك زعلانة انهم اختارو بقايا حنين >> خلهم يختاروها مرة وعشر ..*
> *عادي يتكرر الاختيار عليها - بس مو عادي عليي .. (وجه فاطس ضحك)*
> 
> 
> فاطس ضحك بعد
> أوريك .. أصبر علي انت بس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 

أيه بتغلى
ولآ مو من حقي




بآخذ لي جولات بالمنتدى
وبعد مآ أخلص أفكر أرجع أجاوب
يمكن اليوم ويمكن بكرة
ويمكن السنة الجاية بعد >> هع



أنتظروني

دمتم بألف خير ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> _مشكورين على هذه الاضافة والله يعطيم العافية_
> *الله يعافيك*
> _وساموحونا على القصور_
> *مامنك قصور*
> _واشكر اختي وردة محمديه الي وهقتني_
> *العفو أخوي ..بس حبينا نعرف المستخبي* 
> _ختي عنيدة تروحي وتجي بالف سلامة_
> _واشاء الله دوم على القوة_
> _ودوم اشوفكم بالف خير_
> ...



*استضافه حلوه*
*استمتعنا بأجوبتكم الرائعه* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه* 
*ومشكور على تلبية الدعوه* 
*ربي يخليك ويوفقكم*
*ولا يحرمنا من تواجدكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بحر العجائب 
حساسه بزياده

علي 
بقايا حنين 


*مشكورين على التواجد المبهج* 
*لا خلا ولا عدم منكم في متصفحي*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ملاحظه...*

*ارجو من الاعضاء عدم الاخد والعطاء في الكلام لكي لا يتحويل الموضوع الى دردشه* 

*واتمنى انكم ما تزعلو مني ...بس لاني ما ابغى اخسر موضوعي* *وشكراً*

----------


## علي pt

> *ملاحظه...*
> 
> *ارجو من الاعضاء عدم الاخد والعطاء في الكلام لكي لا يتحويل الموضوع الى دردشه*  
> *واتمنى انكم ما تزعلو مني ...بس لاني ما ابغى اخسر موضوعي* *وشكراً*



 
*اختي وردة محمدية ..*
*يؤسفني ذلك - الله يغربل بليس ،،*
*(وكلي خجل امامكم)*
*وان شاء الله بعيد الشر أن تخسرو موضوعكم - انا اطلع والموضوع يبقى*

*كلها يومين وراح يقل أو ينعدم تواجدي بالمنتدى ... >> لأسباب لا أود الافصاح عنها حاليا*

*فما ابغى اكون زعلت احد أو تسببت بمضايقة احد ما*

*أعتذر مرة أخرى بإسمي وبإسم من تسببت انا في فتح الباب لهم للخروج عن الموضوع ,,*
*يمكن بسبب حرة الاختبارات انطلعها هنا ..*

*اعتذر للجميع .. والعذر عند كرام الناس مقبول*

*أخوكم / الأقل: علي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وينك غناتي بقايا حنين* 
*طولت علينا* 
*ياتجي تجاوبي الليله أو تسحبي لينا أحد من الاعضاء ..عشان لا يبرد الموضوع* 
*أخي الكريم علي لاداعي الاسف لم اقصد احد بقمة عينه* 
*كان تحذير الى الاعضاء بصفه عامه* 
*دمت بطهر روحك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اسمحي لي غناتي بقايا حنين بسحب أحد على ما تشرفينا  :toung: 





وقع الاختيار على آنسآنه طيوبه وحبوبه وخفيفة ظل..



 وهي مشرفة قسم الصور ../
همس الصمت,,
فلنستقبلهآ محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## hope

^_^


أجوووبه واعترافات حلوه من اخوي شـاري


ننتظر هموووسه 
ويعطيكم الف عافيه 

تحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
وحشتني هالصفحه ...
اجوبه رائعه ...
واستضافات حلوه ...
استمتعت كثيراً معكم...
فأسأل المولى العلي القدير ان يوفقنا ويرزقنا ويتحقق مرادنا بحق مولد الامام علي أبا الحسن عليه السلام ...
متباركين بالمولد جميعاً ...
نسألكم الدعاء ...
أختكم : نظووورهـ

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعطيك العافيه خيو اعترافات رائعه* 

*يالله بنتظار فضايح جديده (همس الصمت)*

*متباركين بلمولد جميعا*

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

موضوووع cool 
عجبنيي >>  عشاان تطلع فضاايح الاواادم  :wink: 
  :blink: waiting 4 u hams il9amt la t6wleen 3alinaa

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛ 




يؤؤ .. نسيت الموضوع
كنت داخلة مشاان أبارك بالمولد
دخلت لوحة التحكم وشفت الموضوع قداامي وذكرت 


متبااركين بالمولد جميعاا
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير 

دقاايق وأرجع بالاجابة 



أنتظرووني ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظاااار
الله يبارك في حياتش ...
ربي يوفقش

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛*






*عذرآ ع التأخير ,,*





متى استيقضت اليوم؟


*السآعة وحدة الظهر*
*مانمت الا سبع الصبح*




الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟



*ألمآس ..*
طبعآ مو أني اللي أحلى لما البس الالماس
الالماس يزداد حلآ لآني لآبستنه


ماسمعتووا الشاعر خالد المريخي وهو يقول
مآ هي زينة بس هي شيخة الزين حتى الحلآ يآخذ حلآ من حلآها

كآن يقصدني أني بهالكلآم >> أحووم أحووم




ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟



* مآرحت سينمآت ..*


*ع التي في*
*آخر فيلم شآهدته*

حمااااااااااااااااس

>> 2FAST 2 FURIOUS 





ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟



*Doctor’s*

*أغلب برامج MBC 4 تعجبني*
*وآيب آوت*
*القوة العاشرة*




عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟


*عآدة مآ أفطر ..*
*بس أذآ فطرت .. شربت كوبة شآي حليب*


*شوكليت ومشرووب غازي*
واذا سويت حالي صحية
أكلت سندويش صغير






ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟



*الربيآن " الجمبري "*
*بعض أنواع من السمك*

*والصآلونة .. والأكلآت اللي فيهآ طمآطم وآجد* 
*مآعدا السلطآت والمعكرونة الحمراء*





ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟



حيآكم ..

My Favorite playlist 







سندويشتك المفضله؟



*شآورمـآ لحم*




اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟




*يااحصرتي .. ويناا ووين السيااقة*


*بس أذآ سقت ودي بسيارة Bmw "سبورت" حمرآء*
فيراري كشف حمراء





اي الصفات تكره ؟



*الغيبة والنميمة ..*


*الحقد والكره والنفآق ..*



نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟



*الملآبس الناعمة والمريحة ..*


*برمودآ وبلوزة نعومة ..*





اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟



*ودي ألف حول العالم مو بس مكآن وآحد ..*


*ودي أروح فرنسآ*
*إيطآليآ .. النمسآ*
*مآليزيآ*




عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟



*بأي مكآن , مع من أحب ..*





ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟



*مو تبع مآركآت .. أي شي حلو أخذه*






اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟




*أممممممممم*
السنة اللي راحت

اسمعووا السالفة
هذآ ياطويلين العمر
وحدة من صاحباتي كانت عازمتني ع بيتهم
المهم
كان بيتهم تووه جديد
قالت لي قومي أوريش المجلس اللي بره

وأقوم معاها
ماتفتح الباب
الا وهي مسوية لي سوبرايز
ههههههههههه
حاطة لي كيكة
وعفسات
فديتها الغالية





رياضه تحب تشوفها؟



*كرة القدم ..*
*السبآحة ..*
*كرة اليد ..* 
والكثيير
يعني أني من محبي الرياضة
أحب اتابع الاولمبياد






متى عيد ميلادك؟؟




*عيد ميلآدي السبت الجاي*
*18 / 7*
*هالله هالله بالهدآيا .. مآيحتاج أوصيكم* 






هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟



*مساائي ..*
*الليل له تأثير خااص ع النفس*
*يقولون مهوى العشااق*







رقمك المفضل؟



*7 .. وبدون منازع*







عندك حيوانات في البيت؟



*لآ ..*


*لكن في زيآرات من بعض السنانير >> ههههه*





اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟



*كل أفراحي وأحزاني طبعآ ..*
*خبر نجااحي >> كلللوووووووش << هع ما اعرف اجبب*

*عيد ميلآدي الاسبوع الجاي* 




شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟



*محآمية ..*
*بكل أسف .. لم يتحقق*





شلونك اليوم؟



*نحمده ع كل حااال*






شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟



*آرو .. فليك .. وسنكرز ..*
كيندر بوينو .. وفلوتات





وردتك المفضله؟



*أكيد .. الروز الأحمر*






اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟





18 /7 عيد ميلآدي
26/8 .. عندي موعد بالمستشفى







*يتبع بالحلقة القاادمة ..~*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟



*بقايا حنين ..*



*العمر 20 سنة و 11 شهر و 25 يوم*
*تاريخ ميلآدي ,, 18 / 7 / 1409 هـ*



*سنة ثآنية تمريض*
وأن شاء الله سنة ثالثة







ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟



*قصيدة أتمنى .. للشيخ حسين الأكرف*
هالقصيدة تبعث في نفسي الراحة





أخر شي اكلته؟



*السحوور*
ناوية اصوم بكرة





ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟



*مآشفت ..*


*وإذآ شفت مآ بخلي شي مآ بتمنآه*





اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟



*أحمر وأبيض ووردي ..*






شلون الجو الحين؟




*Very Hot* 




من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟



*دقت علي صديقتي الغالية*
من زمااان ماكلمتها






مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟



*بيبسي .. شآني .. فيمتو*
سفن آب






مطعمك المفضل؟




*سبآيسي ميل*






لونك المفضل؟






*الأحمر*




لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟



*الأم وبنآتها ..*
*الصيدة*





الصيف ام الشتاء؟



*الشتآء ..*








القبل ام الاحتضان؟



*الأحتضآن* 
*لكن مو أي أحد ..*





شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟



*شوكلآته ..*




شاي ام قهوه؟



*شآي حليب ..*
*ونسكآفيه ..*





متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟



*لآتعليق ..*




ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟



*قولوا ويش اللي مآفيه تحت سريري ..*


*أهم شي الشيبسآت والحلآوات*
*مجلآت*
*بعض الكتب حق الكلية ....*





ماذا فعلت الامس؟



*أممممم ..*

مافي حدث مهم
الروتين اليومي
ملل + زهق = طفش
لآشغلة ولآ مشغلة
بس قعدة ع النت




من شنو تخاف؟



*من رب العآلمين ..*





تحب الحلو ام المالح؟


*المالح ..*
لآنووا الحلى زايد عندي
فلآزم أكل المالح مشان يصير توازن بجسمي
ولآ بعدين بروح فيها من الحلى
ههههههههههه





كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟



*أني مو من النوع اللي يحمل ميداليات*
بس ميداليتي الجميلة
*فيها مفتاح وآحد بس ..*




كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟



*بعدني مآ أشتغل ..*






يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟



*الأربعاء والخميس ..*




في كم منطقه عشت؟ 




*عواميتي الغالية فقط ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

أمممم ؛؛




أني كنت بختاار أحد من الطلاب اللي راجعين بعد الاختبارات
بس قلت ليش اروح بعييد
الأقربون أولى بالمعروف


فبختاار أختي العزيزة نهضة أحساس


أنتوا استدعوها
صحيح ويااي بالبيت بس مابنبس ببنت الشفة عن الموضوع >> هع






كل الموودة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*hope*
*النظره البريئه*
*بحرالعجائب*
*Ťhε яŏѕє*
*بقآيا حنين*

*تواجدكم اثلج صدري*
*سعدت لقربكم*
*لاحرمتكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غاليتي بقآيا حنين* 
*استمتعنا باستضافتكِ المميزه* 
*واكتشفت فيها اكتشاف خطير ان الفرق بينا بس سنه<<اتوقعت اني اكبر بواااايد >>بيجيني كف* 
*يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه* 
*ومشكوره على تلبيتك الدعوه الجديده*
*ربي يخليكِ ويوفقكِ*
*ولا يحرمنا منكِ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> أمممم ؛؛
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أني كنت بختاار أحد من الطلاب اللي راجعين بعد الاختبارات
> بس قلت ليش اروح بعييد
> الأقربون أولى بالمعروف 
> ...



 
*ونعم الاختيار*
*كنت ناويه عليها بعد هموس*
*بس سبقتيني بقآيووو*

لكن *ولايهمك غناتي بسحبها بدلك>>بعسكر مسن بس عشان اصيدها* 
 
*بنتظــــار*
*همس الصمت و* *نهضة أحساس*
 

فلنستقبلهم محفوفين بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*يالله بلانتظار  هموس,,,,,,,,نهضة احساس*

*لاطولون كثير علينا لاينام الموضوع*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

مرحبا الى الجميع  

اتمنى من الجميع الاتزم با الموضوع وعدم الخروج عنه 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## علي pt

.

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بحرالعجائب     قربكِ يبهجني..استمري عليه*
*Sweet Magic   اشكر تواجدكِ.. وان شاء الله ما لكِ الا طيبة الخاطر* 
*علي pt !!! أثبات تواجد مميز..دمت قريب لهذا المتصفح*
*تواجدكم اثلج صدري
اسعد لقربكم
لا عدمتكم*

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا وردة ..
ترى توني ادري عن الاستضافه اليوم
لانو ماحد خبرني ..
وكاهي اجاباتي .. 



متى استيقضت اليوم؟

الساعه 4 العصر ..





الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
لكل واحد مميزاته فكل احد مكانه معينه ..



ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
رامبو ..



ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟

غير متابعه للتلفزيون ..


عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
شندويش جبن وكاس عصير ..




ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟

تقريباً ما اتحيمق على نعايم الله ..





ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟

لاشي ..





سندويشتك المفضله؟

شارومااللحم العربي ..




اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟

اذا خلونا نسوق بفكر ويش اشتري ..







اي الصفات تكره ؟

الكذب الخداع الغرور ..



نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟

أفضل كل الملابس المريحه ..



اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟

ودي اروح ايران لزيارة الامام الرضا
والعراق لزيارة الامام الحسين ..


عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟

اذا اشتغلت بشوف وين استقر ..





ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟

مو مهم الماركه
الاهم اني اكون مرتاحه في الي لابسته ..



اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟

كلهم نفس الشي ..




رياضه تحب تشوفها؟

الايروبك ..



متى عيد ميلادك؟؟

7 / 2





هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟

أنا شخص مسائي درجة أولى ..





رقمك المفضل؟

2 / 4 / 8

عندك حيوانات في البيت؟

كان عندي كناري بس ماتوا ..



اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟

حالياً مافيه ..



شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟

أني أدرس لغة انجليزية 
وللاسف ماتحقق ..






شلونك اليوم؟

الحمدلله بخير بس مكتئبة اشويات ..



شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟

احب الحلاوة الحارة الي يكون بالنعناع ..





وردتك المفضله؟

الروز الاحمر ...






اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟

ناصفة شعبان ..



اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟

اسمي همس الصمت ..
عمري ....
التعليم خريجة جامعة الملك سعود
قسم كيمياء ..





ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
مافي شي غير صوت المروحه ..



أخر شي اكلته؟

زعتر ..


ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟

اذا شفت بشوف افكر لو لا ..



اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟

الوردي ..





شلون الجو الحين؟

بالنسبه ليي عادي ..



من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟

شوق المحبة ..



مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟

ولله الحمد ماشرب غازيات ..





مطعمك المفضل؟

ماعندي مطعم محدد 
لان من كل مطعم احب شي معين ..





لونك المفضل؟

الوردي ..



لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟

المرجيحة .



الصيف ام الشتاء؟

لكل فصل شي مميز ..
فما قدر افصل بينهم ..



القبل ام الاحتضان؟

الاحتضان ..





شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟

شكولا ..





شاي ام قهوه؟

لا شاي ولا قهوة
مابحبهموش ..



متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟

الليله ..






ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟

موجود كفني 
عشان اذا مت تجون تعزون اهلي ..



ماذا فعلت الامس؟

رحت بيت اختي لانها مسويه النا عزومة عشا
عشان عيد ميلاد بنتها وجاحهاا في نفس الوقت ..



من شنو تخاف؟

من اني اموت ومايكون عندي اعمال 
كافيه تدخلني الجنه ..



تحب الحلو ام المالح؟

احب الحلو واحب المالح لكل شي
طعم مميز يميزة عن الثاني ..



كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟

3 مفاتيح ..



كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
قصدكم على القعده في البيت
سنييييييييييييين واجد ..



يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟

يوم الاربعاء ..



في كم منطقه عشت؟
في منطقة واحده ..
العوامية .. 






الف شكر على الاستضافه ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*همس الصمت* 
*تواجد مشرق .. انار المتصفح بعذوبته* 

*استمتعنا معكِ يالغاليه*
*شكراً لتبيتكِ الدعوه* 
*و يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه* 
*ربي يخليكِ لينا والى اهلكِ ولا يحرمنا منكِ*
*وان شاء الله نروح نبارك ليهم في زواجكِ>>لا تعيدي الكلام الا فوق لا انتفش* 

*ربي يخليكِ ويوفقكِ ويسعدكِ* 
*وان شاء الله نفرح فيكِ عروسه عن قريب يارب**كوني بخير ~~*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

همس الصمت 
حياش الله
بس ويش هالجو المأساوي إللي معيشه روحش :closedeyes: >> إسمع من يحچي 
وأني أقرى ردش جا على بالي ((وأعشق عمري لان ادا متّ أخجل من دمعه أمي))

إضحكي بس


واحد بايخ تزوج واحدة بايخة جابو ولد مسوي روحه ميت

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
وحشتني هالصفحه ...
اجوبه رائعه ...
واستضافات حلوه ...
استمتعت كثيراً معكم...
فأسأل المولى العلي القدير ان يوفقنا ويرزقنا ويتحقق مرادنا بحق مولد الامام علي أبا الحسن عليه السلام ...
متباركين بالمولد جميعاً ...
نسألكم الدعاء ...
أختكم : نظووورهـ






هموس ان شاء الله عمرش طويل
ونشوفش عروس ونشوف اطفالج

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيف حالكم كلكم؟؟*
*وحشتوني ووحشني المنتدى واااااااااااجد*
*كيفك غناتي وردة؟*
*موضوعش جداا رائع* 
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*ويش ها المفاجأة ما اتوقعت تستضيفوني هذا كله من بقايوه*
*و لاقالت ليي تصدقوا لاكن ماعلي اوريها*
*راجعة ليكم بلأجوبة بعد قليل* 
*تقبلوا تحياااتي* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*متى استيقضت اليوم؟* 

*استيقضت اليوم الساعة خمس ونص لأنة وراي دوام في المدرسة*
*الله يعينا باقي علينا اسبوع ونأجز اشتقت للسهر والقعدة على الماسن ويا البنات اهئ اهئ* 

*الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟*
*مممممم مادري عادي*
*مرة الماس مرة لؤلؤ* 

*ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟*
*ولا مرة شاهدت بالسينما* 

*ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟*
*برنامج الرابح الأكبر*
*يجننننن مرة حليو* 
*عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟* 
*شاي مع حليب مع سندويشة جبن او اي شي*
*بس الحين حر فأشرب عصير بدل الحليب* 

*ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟* 

*ممممم الحمدلله مافي شي اتحيمق عليه عفر* 

*ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟* 

*مافي شي* 

*سندويشتك المفضله؟*
*سندويشة اصياخ لحم* 


*اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟* 
*بعدني ما اقود ولا افكر بعد بالقيادة* 




*اي الصفات تكره ؟* 

*اكره النفاق والغش والخداع والكذب*
*نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟* 

*الملابس الي اخذ راحتي فيها*
*زي البيجامات تقريبا*
*اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟* 
*ودي اروح العراق لزيارة الأمام الحسين*
*عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟* 

*بعدني ما رسموني في العمل اذا رسموني وتقاعدت بعدين بفكر وين استقر* 

*ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟*
*مافي ماركة معينة* 

*اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟* 
*ما اذكر اي سنة بالضبط بس مرة البنات لما كنا في الرياض سوو لي مفاجأة عيد ميلاد ومرة استانست* 

*رياضه تحب تشوفها؟*
*مافي شي معين* 

*متى عيد ميلادك؟؟* 

*عيد ميلادي 1 /3* 

*هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟* 

*كنت شخص مسائي احب اسهر*
*بس الحين صرت صباحية عشان الدوام بس*  
*رقمك المفضل؟*
*رقم 4*
*عندك حيوانات في البيت؟*
*في كم سنور( قطة) بس مادري كم*
*يمكن واحد ويمكن اثنين ويمكن ولا واحد* 

*اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟*
*في خبر بس مو متأكدة منه الى الحين*  

*شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟* 

*لما كنت صغيرة كان ودي اصير مدرسة*
*وبعدين صار نفسي اصير دكتورة*
*بس ما اتحقق لاكن صرت مدرسة* 

*شلونك اليوم؟*
*اليوم صايمة واحس راسي داير ونعسانة اشوي* 

*شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟* 

*حلاوة الحامض نسيت اسمه لاكن* 

*وردتك المفضله؟* 

*روز حمراء مخملية* 


*اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟*
*حاليا انتظر تاريخ 29 /7 عشان هو اخر يوم بالدوام ههههههه* 

*اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟* 

*اسمي نهضة إحساس*
*عمري 28*
*مستواي خريجة جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض*
*التخصص رياضيات*  

*ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟* 

*اسمع اختي وهي تعلم خواتي انجليزي ومسويين ليي ازعاج*
*أخر شي اكلته؟*
*اكلتي من البارحة موزة وخوخة* 
*ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟*
*ما عمري شفتي شهاب* 

*اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟* 
*ههههه يضحك السؤال عفر ابيض*
*مع ان الناس هونو عن الطباشير* 


*شلون الجو الحين؟*
*الجو حار مغبر حده وفي اشوي رطوبة*
*الله يعينا على ها الجو القرف* 

*من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟* 

*كلمت امي اليوم واني في المدرسة عشان ابوي يجي ليي يخاذني من المدرسة*
*واخر شخص كلمته كانت همس الصمت وهي الي قالت ليي بهذي الأستضافة الرائعة*
*مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟* 

*فيمتو* 

*مطعمك المفضل؟* 

*مافي مطعم معين* 

*لونك المفضل؟* 
*اللون البنفسجي* 
*لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟* 

*كانت العروسات احب اسبحها وامشطها واسوي ليها ثياب*
*الصيف ام الشتاء؟*
*اكيد الشتاء* 

*القبل ام الاحتضان؟* 

*الاحتضان* 

*شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟* 

*فانيليا* 
*شاي ام قهوه؟* 

*شاي*
*متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟* 

*مممممم ما بقول...* 


*ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟*
*في بطانية ومصلاي وحرامي وكتب ادعية* 
*وفي كم من خربوطة بعد* 

*تابع*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ماذا فعلت الامس؟*
*امس رحت المدرسة بعدين جيت ونمت وبعدين جلست وسويت العشا*
*وبعدين جت لينا صديقة اختي وقعدنا وياها واستانسنا وااااااااااجد* 

*من شنو تخاف؟*
*من الي عيونه ما تنام من رب العالمين* 


*تحب الحلو ام المالح؟*
*عادي على حسب احيانا اشتهي حلو واحيانا اشتهي مالح* 

*كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟*
*عندي ميداليات واجد واكثر ميدالية استخدمها فيها اربعة مفاتيح*
*مفاتيح ادراج الطاولة ههههههه* 

*كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟*
*بس ثلاثة اشهر تقريبا* 

*يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟* 

*يوم الأربعاء طبعا*
*في كم منطقه عشت؟*  
*عشت في العوامية وعشت في الرياض تقريبا اربع سنوات عشان الدراسة* 

*واخيرا انتهت الأستضافة* 
*تسلمي ورودة القمر على هذي الأستظافة الرائعة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اسحب وراي دمعة على السطور واذا استضفتوها شذى الزهراء*
*واذا استضفوتها بعد فخلي وردة تختار بدلي*
*تقبلو خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماشاء الله عليكم*

*همس الصمت::عيشي الحياة كل يوم بيومه الحياة حلوه*

*نهضة استمتعنا معك كثير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
طاب صباحكم جميعاً... 
عساكم ع القووة ... 
همووس بسم الله عليك من كل ضيقة ياغناتيي...وبعيد الشر عنك بعد عمر طويل إن شاء الله نفرح فيييك .... 
نهوووض...استمتعت معك غناتييي.... 
يعطيكم العافية يااارب... 
نهووض حبيبتي انا اختاروني قبل...وشذى بعد اختاروها... 
اممم فنخلي الاختيار لأختنا وردة الغالية وإن شاء الله يرجع النشاط لهالموضوع من جديد :)

واحنا في الخدمة إن شاء الله وسامحونا على القصور.. 

موفقين جميعاً ومقضية حوائجكم... 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نهضة احساس* 
*استضافتش خفيفة دم مثلش قمروه** 
استمتعنا بالفضايح الا تفجرنا من الضحك عليها اني وعشوووقه ....>>بس ما بنعلمش على ويش  ..هههه ..
*

*نهضوه اعترفي وشو الخبر (.....)  لو بيعينوش دائم ...>>لقافه.. تسبق الاحداث*
*يعطيش ربي الف عافيه  غناتي
ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه* 
*ربي يخليش ويوفقش ويسعدش يالغلا* 
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حساسه يزياده* 
*النظره البريئه* 
*بحر العجائب* 
*دمعة على السطور*

*مشكورين حبيباتي على التواجد المبهج* 
*دمتم متواصلين معي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حياش الله نهضةإحساس: رزه
بعكس إختش  >>
ورده محمديه : إحنا صرنا أصحاب الموضوع مافي داعي للشكر والمجاملات

يالله دي إختاري :evil:  لو نختار عنش :wink:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ورده محمديه : إحنا صرنا أصحاب الموضوع مافي داعي للشكر والمجاملات 
> 
> يالله دي إختاري لو نختار عنش



 

عارفه ياغناتي انكم اصحاب الموضوع
خلاص صار ما بشكركم
بس قربي ادونش باقول لش شيء (منوره) :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

ســ *نسلط* الضوء هذه المره على انسانه يحبها الجميع
 





 

الغلا\عفاف الهدى
فلنستقبها محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

استضافه حلوه موفقين ان شاء الله وحوائج مقضيه جميعاً
ربي يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

ننتظر الأخت عفاف الهدى ...
وفقكم الله ...

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*بلانتظار عفاف الهدى*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ماشاء الله عليكم*
> 
> *همس الصمت::عيشي الحياة كل يوم بيومه الحياة حلوه*
> 
> *نهضة استمتعنا معك كثير*



*تسلمي غناتي بحر العجائب*
*الوناسة بوجودش في هذا المتصفح الرائع*
*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> طاب صباحكم جميعاً... 
> عساكم ع القووة ... 
> همووس بسم الله عليك من كل ضيقة ياغناتيي...وبعيد الشر عنك بعد عمر طويل إن شاء الله نفرح فيييك .... 
> نهوووض...استمتعت معك غناتييي.... 
> يعطيكم العافية يااارب... 
> نهووض حبيبتي انا اختاروني قبل...وشذى بعد اختاروها... 
> اممم فنخلي الاختيار لأختنا وردة الغالية وإن شاء الله يرجع النشاط لهالموضوع من جديد :) 
> ...



 *تسلمي غناتي دموووع*
*اشتقت لش واااااااجد*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك يالغالية*
*تقبلي خاالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *نهضة احساس* 
> 
> *استضافتش خفيفة دم مثلش قمروه*
> *استمتعنا بالفضايح الا تفجرنا من الضحك عليها اني وعشوووقه ....>>بس ما بنعلمش على ويش ..هههه ..*
> 
> *نهضوه اعترفي وشو الخبر (.....)  لو بيعينوش دائم ...>>لقافه.. تسبق الاحداث* 
> *يعطيش ربي الف عافيه غناتي*
> *ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه* 
> *ربي يخليش ويوفقش ويسعدش يالغلا* 
> ...



 *تسلمي غناتي وردة*
*يوو اي فضايح الله يستر علينا هههههههه*
*رحت قريت الأستضافة مرة ثانية قلت يمكن خرت شي منا لو منا*
*شككتيني في حالي*
*لاكن ماعلي انتين وعاشقوه تعترفو على ويش ضحكتوا بسرعة*
*وبالنسبة للخبر ما بقول الحين ههههه* 
*الله يعافيش غناتي*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك ولا من مواضيعك الروعة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> حياش الله نهضةإحساس: رزه
> بعكس إختش  >>
> ورده محمديه : إحنا صرنا أصحاب الموضوع مافي داعي للشكر والمجاملات
> 
> يالله دي إختاري لو نختار عنش



* الله يحيش غناتي حساسه*
*احم احم لا افخم في حالي بس*
*ههههههههههه*
*تسلمي غناتي*
*ربي لايحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

موضوع روعه يستأإهل تقييم ~

----------


## ward roza <3

*ننتظر الاخت عفاف*

----------


## علي pt

*استضافات رائعة ..*

*بانتظار الأخت عفاف*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ننتظرك عفاف ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لسـعة شـقأإوه ~*
*حب ال محمد*
*علي pt*
*النظره البريئه*

*منوريــــن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بنتظـــــار الغلا عفاف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
> 
>  اممم اليوم اتأخرت شوي 9 وعشر دقايق
> 
> الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
> اللؤلؤ 
> 
> ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
> مو تبع هالسوالف
> ...



مشكورييين عالأختيار 
اسعدتموني بهالفضايح
هاهاها
ننتظر عطور الحلوه بفارغ الصبر

----------


## عطور

متى استيقضت اليوم؟

9:45


الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟


الماس

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
من زمان نسيت :bigsmile: 


ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
النبي يوسف الصديق

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟الحليب


ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
وااجد  :bigsmile:  بس أكثر شي  :bigsmile: البابايا((البوبي))



ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟

فرقة الإسراء


سندويشتك المفضله؟
سندويشة جبن



اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟


اني بنت ماسوق :toung: 




اي الصفات تكره ؟النفاق
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
اي شي اهم شي يكون مريح


اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
ايران
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
مدري بعدني مااشتغل خخخخ :bigsmile: 




ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟

زارا


اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟


ال12 عشر 


رياضه تحب تشوفها؟


ولا رياضة

متى عيد ميلادك؟؟

6 رمضان 


هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
صباحي



رقمك المفضل؟
9
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
نعم  كاسيكو


اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟


نجاحي بتقدير ممتاز

شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟

اني الحين عندي وان شاء الله يتحقق في المستقبل وهو اني اصير مصورة فوتوغرافية



شلونك اليوم؟
مرتاحة وسعيدة :noworry: 



شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟

مــــــــــــــــــارس :embarrest: 


وردتك المفضله؟




روز


اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟


مممممم 1 شوال العيد

اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟

اسمي عطور عمري 13 سنة    متوسط

ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
لاأسمع شي


أخر شي اكلته؟
محلى

ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟


لا
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟


ازرق



شلون الجو الحين؟
حااااار  مايناسب طلعات


من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
بنت عمتي


مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
مااشرب مشروبات غازية




مطعمك المفضل؟

مطعم زيارة في البحرين


لونك المفضل؟


الازرق والاخضر

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
ماتذكر :toung: 


الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الشتاء


القبل ام الاحتضان؟
القبل




شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟

فانيليا


شاي ام قهوه؟
شاي



متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
ماتذكر



ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
لاشيءء



ماذا فعلت الامس؟


ماسويت الشي 

من شنو تخاف؟

الجن وجميع أنواع الحشرات


تحب الحلو ام المالح؟


المالح

كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟


1

كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟


بعدني مااتوظف

يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الخميس والجمعة

في كم منطقه عشت؟ 

منطقة واحدة الربيعية

اختار باقة ورد

----------


## حساسه بزياده

عفاف الهدى: حي هالطله وحي من سحبتيها>>عطور...شاااطره  :ongue: 
عفاف : فضايح عدله :bleh: 
ورحم الله موتاكم وأسكنهم فسيح جنته
عطور: مبروك على النجاح والنتيجه وعقبال التخرج :coool:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو حساسه

تسلمي حبيبتي عالطله 
وعطوره بنت صاحبتي

الله يخليها اسم الله عليها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عفاف الهدى* 
*عطور**استمتعنا معاكم بالاستضافات الغير شكل* 
*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه* 
*ومشكورين على تلبية الدعوه*
*ربي يخليكم ويسعدكم يالغوالي* 
*موفقين لكل خير وصلاح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بنتظار الغلا باقة ورد*

*ونستقبلها محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛




وأخيرآ جيتي رديتي نهضووة
وطلعتي رزة ع قولة حسااسة
وأني طلعت رجة >> هع

أستضافات حلووة لهمس الصمت
عفاف الهدى
وعطوور


بأنتظاار الأخت باقة ورد


ربي يعطيكم العافية ..
موفقين لكل خير



كــل الود والأحتراام ..*

----------


## باقة ورد

متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 

5 الفجر


الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟


الماس طبعا

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟


عصابة الدكتور عمر
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟سوالفنا حلوة


عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟



كورن فليكس مع الحليب

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟


أشياء وااااااجد بس الباذنجان بزيادة

ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟

فرقة الإسراء


سندويشتك المفضله؟

فيليه دجاج>>>>>>مع زيادة كاتشب وقليل من المايونيز يم يم


اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟


أنا بنت بس أحب الفورد             




اي الصفات تكره ؟الحقران والخيانة والغدر


نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟


الملابس المريحة والناعمة
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟

كربلاء بدون أي تردد
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟


للأسف لساتني طالبة

ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟

مانجو


اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟



لما كان عمري خمس سنين تقريبا

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟


سباق الخيول

متى عيد ميلادك؟؟1-3




هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
أحب السهر وبجنون



رقمك المفضل؟
10
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟


دجاج
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
مادري ماعندي أخبار جديدة


شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
نفسي أكون دكتورة أطفال 
بس بعدني طالبة وإن شاء الله يتحقق




شلونك اليوم؟


تعبانة 
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟


جواهر

وردتك المفضله؟



وردة النرجس


اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟

تاريخ زواج أخوي


اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟my name:باقة ورد
my old:16
my مستوى تعليمي:ثالث متوسط




ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
الخوة 


أخر شي اكلته؟
سندوش بيض

ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟


لا
اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟


الأبيض



شلون الجو الحين؟


مادري لأني داخل البيت موبرة
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟


عمتي
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
ميرندا برتقال



مطعمك المفضل؟

ماري براون


لونك المفضل؟


الألوان الزاهية وأكثر شيء الأبيض

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
كراش


الصيف ام الشتاء؟


الشتاء
القبل ام الاحتضان؟

الإحتضان



شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟



شوكلاتة

شاي ام قهوه؟
مدمنة شاي


متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟


لما سافروا أبوي وأخوي لندن حوالي تقريبا من أسبوعين


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
فراشي القديم


ماذا فعلت الامس؟


حضرت زواج عمي

من شنو تخاف؟


من جميع الحشرات

تحب الحلو ام المالح؟


الحلو بس عشان الرجيم متضرة أحب المالح

كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟

مفتاح غرفتي فقط لاغير


كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟

أني طالبة ماأشتغل


يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟الخميس


في كم منطقه عشت؟ 

منطقة وحدة ألاوهي تركية

أترك الأختيار للأخت وردة محمدية :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

* ياغناتي باقة ورد*  
*استضافتش زي العسل*  

*يعطيش ربي الف عافيه* 
*ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه* 
*ربي يخليش ويوفقش* 
*دمتي بالقرب يالغلا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حيرتيني غناتي باقة ورد..صاير هالفتره اغلب الاختيار علي*  

*اممممممممم* 
** 
*يللا اسمنا سحبنا عفاف بنسحب بعد ولد ختها*  











*شبل الطفوف*  

*فليتفضل محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
**

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

ماشاء الله الصفحة منورررة ع الآخر.... :) 
عساكم ع القوة .... 
وموفقين ياااارب 
جاري استدعاء شبل ...

نحوطه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...

 

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛




يآهلآ بيكِ باقة ورد وبأستضافتش

ننتظر المبدع  شبل الطفوف


دُمتم بألف خير ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ورده محمدية 
بقايا حنين
مشكورين حبايبي

باقة ورد 
اهلا وسهلا فيش 
خوش استضافة 
ننتظر الشبل على احر من الجمر

----------


## حساسه بزياده

وألف مبروك زواج عمش 
والله يتمم زواج أخوش
وعقبالش إن شاء الله

عمرش 16وثالث متوسط 
 متأخره سنه أكيد مارضوا يدخلوش >> نحيسين

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*اليلام عليكم*

*من زمان ودي ادخل واشوف شسالفة..*

*وشكلي دخلت بالغلط<<< وين الباب<< يعني لا حدا يطالع فيني*

*دمتم بخير..*

*موفق شبل*

*نسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*استضافات رائعه الله يوفقكم جميعا* 

*استمتعنا كثير معاكم*

*وبنتظاااار شبل ليتحفنا !!!!!*

----------


## Hussain.T

متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
1:15 

الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟ 

الماس 
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟ 
ممممم
مآ أعرف اسمه شفت الجمآعة يشآهدوه وقعدت ويآهم :amuse:  

ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟ 
النبي يوسف الصديق 
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
الحليب 

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟ 
صرآحة اطعمه وآجد بس الأكثر في العآدة

الطمآطم :toung:  

ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 

مجآلس عزآء للملآ بآسم الكربلآئي 

سندويشتك المفضله؟ 
سندويشة جبن ورهش  :weird:  


اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 

احم لحم

الى الآن مآ أقود  :toung:  



اي الصفات تكره ؟
النفاق 
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟ 
كل شيء مريح ماعدا الثوب :wacko:  

اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
ايران

عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟؟

قرار مستحييل أتخذه هالحزة<<أنا خلني أقرر ويش أشتغل ووين أول :toung:  



ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 
 :evil: 
ما أحفظ ولآ أسم مآركة <<يعني مآيمديني أشلخ :amuse:  
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟ 

في صف ثآلث ابتدآئي 

عمري 9 سنوآت

سووا لي عيد ميلآد مميز بالمدرسة  :cool:  

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟ 

كووورة القدم  
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟ 

21 ذو الحجة 
هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟ 
مسآئي وبقوة 


رقمك المفضل؟
9
 
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 
لآ أبدا 

اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟

بصرآحة هو سر بس بقول ليكم 

عنه

أنا سأتوآجد بالمنتدى بشكل كبير :wink:  
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟ 

مهندس،بس لربما يتغير في المستقبل القريب الى دكتور 


شلونك اليوم؟
العصر تعبآن  :wacko:  والليل بخير والحمد لله  :rolleyes:  


شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟ 

كيت كآآت :toung: 


وردتك المفضله؟ 




وردة محمدية 

اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟ 

28 شوآل نخلص دوآم في آرامكو :bigsmile:  
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟ 

اسمي شبل الطفوف

 عمري 15 سنة 

أول ثآنوي

ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟ 
قصيدة هذا الغريب منين-بآسم الكربلآئي 

أخر شي اكلته؟
بيض مسلوق 
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟ 

أي


اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟ 

ابيض 


شلون الجو الحين؟ 
بالنسبة لي 

حآر خفيف

عآدي تطلع فيه في أوقآت 

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟ 
عمي 

مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
7 أب

سفن أب  :rolleyes:  


مطعمك المفضل؟

مآ آكل من مطآعم وآجد

لذلك مآعندي مطعم مفضل


لونك المفضل؟ 

الازرق 

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟ 
الكومبيوتر :toung:  

الصيف ام الشتاء؟ 
الشتاء 

القبل ام الاحتضان؟ 
الاحتضآن 



شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟ 
شوكلآته 

شاي ام قهوه؟
مممم

لكن مكآن شي 

بس 

اذا وجدت القهوة بطل الشآي<<شرط سودة :toung: 



متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟


اليوم  


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟

هوآء 


ماذا فعلت الامس؟ 

لعبت كورة 
من شنو تخاف؟ 
الأمآكن المرتفعة  :wacko:  
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟ 

الحلو 
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟ 

2 
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟ 

 لآيكون تقصدوا الدرآسه  :bigsmile:  
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟ 
الأربعآء والخميس 

في كم منطقه عشت؟  
منطقة واحدة سنآبس 



=

شكراً على الإستضآفة الحلوة

**فضآيح خطيرة**

يعطيكم العآفية

تحيآتي

==




وبمآ انكم اخترتوا خآلتي بعدين أنا 

أختآر 

الفرآش الفآطمي

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

بنتظاإأر الفـر"أإش الفـأإطمي ..’’

----------


## باقة ورد

> وألف مبروك زواج عمش 
> والله يتمم زواج أخوش
> وعقبالش إن شاء الله
> 
> عمرش 16وثالث متوسط 
> متأخره سنه أكيد مارضوا يدخلوش >> نحيسين



ههههههههههههههههه 
لا ماتاخرت أني مخلصة ثالث رايحة أول ثانوي
وتسلمي

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعطيك العافيه* 

*استمتعنا معاك بس ليش ماتسوق لحد الحين ؟؟؟*

*موفق انشاء الله*

*بنتظار الفراش الفاطمي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

استضافه رهييييييبه اخوي شبل 
استمتعنا مع فضايحك الخطيره :wink:  
و بصراحه خووووش خبريه,, بتنور الشبكة بتواجدك الكبير :toung:  
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه
ومشكور على تلبية الدعوه
ربي يوفقك ويخليك

----------


## ورده محمديه

بنتظاااااار *الفرآش الفآطمي*  
ونستقبلها محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Hussain.T

> *بس ليش ماتسوق لحد الحين ؟؟؟*



لأحد سببين مو رايق للسواقه

والثاني ماليي خلق

<<صرآحة مأدي الوآلد وكل تفحيط  :toung: 

الظآهر مع نهآية الإجآزة بصير سوآق هههه

بانتظآر الفرآش

تحيآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى فضايح من الشبل 
شكلك ما تبي اتسوق عشان لا توصلني ...ها

الله يوفقك يا ولد اختي 
وننتظر الفروشه على احر من الجمر

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اهلا ..
و اسفة عـ التاخير وشكرا عـ الاختيار شبلـ ..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..




> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> 
>  الساعه الواحدة ظهرا
> 
> 
> الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟ الماس
> 
> 
> ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟ ماشاهدت ولا فلم
> ...

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

{ ,, ننتظر ~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى احلى فروشه 
خوش ما اخترتي 
يلا ننتظر شفايف

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الفراش الفاطمي 
شكلش
منتين زي عمتش
بس عورتي عيوني  :cool:  بالوردي

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلموووو ع الموضوع
وبأنتظار شفايف
دمتم بوود

----------


## حلاالكون

*بأنتظار شفايف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*استضافه جميله خيتي الفراش الفاطمي*
*استمتعنا معاكِ يالغلا*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه
ربي يوفقكِ ويخليكِ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غناتي شفايف ورديه طولتي علينا*
*سيتم استضافات نبراس*

*فلنستقبله*
*محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد**
*

----------


## أموله

ننتظره بكل شوق وحمـأإإس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش ما اخترتوا 
ننتظر نبراس 

( قمي )
بفارغ الصبر

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *عدنا مع الاسئله*  
> *يالله نجااوب والله يعيين بس ههاااه*
> *لا حد يضح سامعيين*  
> 
> *متى استيقضت اليوم؟*
> *نمت بعد صلاة الفجر وجلست*
> *الساعه 12* 
> 
> *الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟*
> ...



*استمتعت كثييرا بهذه الاستضافه اللطييفه* 
*اشكرك اختي ورده اتمنى لك التوفيق* 
*واشكر الاخت دمعه على تنبيهي للدعوه* 
*تحياتي لكم دمتم بخيير*

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله ع الفضاااائح ..
نبرااااس،،
انت قلت لاتضحكوووا بس بجد ماقدر مااضحك ههههه
يعطيكم العااافيه
موفقيييييييييين

----------


## hope

اجوبه حلوه الفراش الفاطمي

ننتظر شفايف ورديه ^ ^

ويعطيكم العافيه


تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اكيد بنورطكم حالكم حال غيركم..لان ما يحلى الموضوع الا بفضايحكم الحلوه*

*استمتعنا باستضافتكم الغير شكل*
*بس كانا في شي ناقص !!... الا اعرفه ان البنات مايحبو يقولو,, مو بعد انتون*

*بنتظار رجوعك لسؤال الا اتغاضيت عنه*


*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه اخوي*
*ومشكور على تلبية الدعوه*
*ربي يخليك ويوفقك ويعطيك كل الا تتمناه*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*خيي نبراس هناا*
*يآمرحبا*
*يآمرحبا*

*بالصراحة أني كنت بأختارك من قبل*
*بس عشان أختباراتكم*
*وبعدين ظروف اللي صارت لكم بسبب وفاة الوالدة*
*منعتني*




*>< طلعت رومانسي وعندك زوج من طيور الحب*
*بس أهم شي تعتني فيهم*

*صحيح*
*في سؤال ماجاوبت عليه زي ماقالت ورودة*
*جاوب علية أحسن لك*
*>< أمزح*


*أستمتعت كثيرآ بقراءة سطورك* 

*كن بخير*
*تـــقــــديـــــري وأح ـــــتـــرآمـــــي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخي الكريم نبراس 
اهلا وسهلا بك وبفضايحك
بجد استمتعت بقراءة فضايحك اخويي 
والله يبلغنا وياك الوصول الى الأئمة الأطهار 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ* 

*والله تطلع الفضائح هنا ماشاء الله عليكمـ* 

*يالله ننتظر الفضائح الجديدة خ خ خ خ خ خ خ*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ماشاء الله ع الفضاااائح ..
> نبرااااس،،
> انت قلت لاتضحكوووا بس بجد ماقدر مااضحك ههههه
> يعطيكم العااافيه
> موفقيييييييييين



 
يعني ما التزمتي بالشرط 
يالله يجي يوووم ونضحك عليكم 
مشكووره خييه تحياتي لك

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اكيد بنورطكم حالكم حال غيركم..لان ما يحلى الموضوع الا بفضايحكم الحلوه*
> *في الحقييقه صدق توريطه بس استمتعت وااجد وااجدا فيهااا*
> 
> *استمتعنا باستضافتكم الغير شكل*
> *بس كانا في شي ناقص !!... الا اعرفه ان البنات مايحبو يقولو,, مو بعد انتون*
> *زيين اعترفتي انكم تخاافو احد يعرف عمركم*
> *لانه اذا نبغي نعدب وحده وهي عمرهاا مثلا 17* 
> *نقول ليهاا انه عمرش 17 ويووم خلاص تمووت من القهر ههههه*  
> *بنتظار رجوعك لسؤال الا اتغاضيت عنه*
> ...



اشكرك كثييرا كثيررا 
موفقه لكل خيير يارب
تقبلي تحياتي دمتي بخيير

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإآحب ..~*
*ثلآثة أربـآع شخصية نبرآإأس هنـآ << كف يالمتأثره ..!*
*ههه لو إأني مآ حللت شخصيتكم كآن شفتهآ بسرعه هنـآ ..~*
*من المتآبعين .. وعلى المزآج يردو << طيري ..~*
*يسـلموش*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *خيي نبراس هناا*
> *يآمرحبا*
> *يآمرحبا*
> *اهلا بكم خييه*  
> *بالصراحة أني كنت بأختارك من قبل*
> *بس عشان أختباراتكم*
> *اشكرك كثيرا يالله للاسف إني ما خلصت الاختباارات* 
> *لاني نزلت لفاتحت الوالدده فاتني اختباار،، على العمووم*  
> *وبعدين ظروف اللي صارت لكم بسبب وفاة الوالدة*
> ...



مشكووره خييه انا تركت سؤاليين مو سؤال 
بس ماا باجااوب  :bigsmile: 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اخي الكريم نبراس 
> اهلا وسهلا بك وبفضايحك
> بجد استمتعت بقراءة فضايحك اخويي 
> والله يبلغنا وياك الوصول الى الأئمة الأطهار 
> يعطيك العافية



هههه يعني استمتعتي بالفضايح طيييب 
انا بعد استمتعت وانا اقراء فضايحكم في الصفحاات السابقه ههه
اشكرك اختي عفااف والله يبلغنا ويااكم الوصوول
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ* 
> 
> *والله تطلع الفضائح هنا ماشاء الله عليكمـ*  
> 
> *يالله ننتظر الفضائح الجديدة خ خ خ خ خ خ خ*



 
خخخخ صبر بيجي دوورك ونضحك علييك ضحك 
اهلا بك اخي العزييز ابو علي
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *مرآإآحب ..~*
> *ثلآثة أربـآع شخصية نبرآإأس هنـآ << كف يالمتأثره ..!*
> *ههه لو إأني مآ حللت شخصيتكم كآن شفتهآ بسرعه هنـآ ..~*
> *من المتآبعين .. وعلى المزآج يردو << طيري ..~*
> 
> *يسـلموش*



 
هههه الحمل لله انش حللتي شخصيتي من قبل 
لكن في الحقييقه كان تحلييلش دقيق في كثيير من النوااحي 
مشكووره اختي كبريااء موفقه لكل خيير

----------


## ورده محمديه

هههههههههههههه 
جد استمتعنا وضحكنا عدل  :toung: في استضافتك اخوي 

بصراحه ما انتبهت الا الى سؤال الثاني ما ادري عنه  :embarrest:  
المهم براحتك أخوي لا تجاوب  :sad2: 


وشرايكم نختار ابو علي ؟؟؟

----------


## نبراس،،،

في الحقييقه صحييح انا تعمدت اني ما اجااوب على سؤالين 
قلت اكييد ما حد بينتبه بس طلعتواا ما ينقص علييكم 
المهميييم انا ما جااوبت لأني لوا اجااوب اكون انفضحت وانعرف اسمي الحقيقي 
وانا ما ودي انعرف  :amuse:  وفيه بعض الاجوبه ما كملتهاا متعمد منشان كده 
لان فيه نااسات قااعده ترااقب وتسجل علي بعض الاموور يالله نكتفي بهذا 
المقداار احسن اسعدتني كثييييييرا هذه الاستضاافه
اشكركم جمييعا

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هههههههههههههه 
> 
> 
> جد استمتعنا وضحكنا عدل في استضافتك اخوي  
> بصراحه ما انتبهت الا الى سؤال الثاني ما ادري عنه  
> هههه زين يعني استطعت اني اقص عليكم 
> المهم براحتك أخوي لا تجاوب 
> اعتذر خييه لمرااعاات بعض الضرووف 
> 
> وشرايكم نختار ابو علي ؟؟؟



اشكرك اختي ورده كثيرا
موفقه لكل خييير
زين جييبوا ابو علي 
قبل شويه يضحك علي يالله سحبووه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أخي الكريم |ابو علي* 
*حياك ولا تنسى تسحب أحد وراك*  






*فلنستقبله* 
*محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اخي نبراس كثير استمتعنا* 

*اجابات حلوه(فضائح)*

*موفق دائما*

*بنتظار ابو علي لنشوف العجب ههههههه*
*تحياتي*

----------


## علي pt

*ستضافة رائعة*
*كآن بودي اياها من زمان*

*خفت اني انا اللي استظيفه*
*ويقول قاصدنه مثل المرة السابقة ،،*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اخي نبراس كثير استمتعنا* 
> 
> *اجابات حلوه(فضائح)*
> 
> *موفق دائما*
> 
> *بنتظار ابو علي لنشوف العجب ههههههه*
> *تحياتي*



 
اشكرك واشكر استمتااعك بفضايحناا ههه
دمتي بخيير








> *ستضافة رائعة*
> 
> *كآن بودي اياها من زمان* 
> *خفت اني انا اللي استظيفه* 
> *ويقول قاصدنه مثل المرة السابقة ،،*



 
اهلا بك اخي العزييز علي 
وااااال بعدك حاطنهاا في باالك واهقيتك كده 
على العمووم انا كنت امزح طبعا 
والله اسعتني بأنك فكرت انك تستضيفي 
اشكرك من القلب اخي علي 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
دمت بالف خيير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ماشاءالله استضافات واااايد اشفتها...*

*عفر من زمااان مادخلت هنا هههه*


*موفقين لكل خير وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآله*

----------


## همسة ألم

ههههههههههههههه
تجننن الفظايح حقاتكم 
توني ادري عنها 
خلاص بلزق فيكم لزقه 
خخخخخخخخخ
الموضوع مره كشوخي 
تسلميييييييييييي 
وروده 
سأكون  خلف الستاره 
الله يوفقكم ,,
تحيآآتوووووووووووووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر اخونا  ابو علي 

متحمسين للفضايح

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سلام*



*  هلا والله كيفكمـ* 


* الله يعيني والله يستر ويش تطلع الأسئلة* 

* بس شوي شوي* 

* أم طلعت الأسئلة تخليني أسوي كدا أنتف في شعري* 

* أو أطلع وأنا كدا* 

*أشكر الجميع على أنتظارهم إلى الفضائحـ*

*خخخخخخخخخـ*

*باتأكيد سأكون سعيد بما أني بينكمـ*
* أسرة منتدى الناصرة.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياهلا والله فيكم جميع* 

*منورين*
*كونو بالقرب دائماً*
* ....................*
*أخوي ابو علي,, الاسئله جاهزه (نفس الاسئله )موجوده بالصفحه الاولى بعد ردي* 


*ننتظر عودتك بفارغ الصبر* 

*تحياتي *

----------


## نبراس،،،

اهلا بك اخي ابو على 
زين انهم صادووك علشان ما تضحك مره ثانيه على غييرك 
اقصد نفسي طبعا هههه
ننتظرك ابو علي 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> اهلا بك اخي ابو على 
> زين انهم صادووك علشان ما تضحك مره ثانيه على غييرك 
> اقصد نفسي طبعا هههه
> ننتظرك ابو علي 
> تقبل تحياتي



 
* أخوي نبراس ترى ردودك كانت حليو أتصدق  أحلى أجوبة شفتهـ* 

 :nosweat:  أكيد مصدقني  :nosweat:

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> 
> قعدت الساعة ثمان إلاه حشان أصلي صلاة الصبح 
> وقعدت على المنتدى شويات وعدت نمت وجلست مع صرخت أذان الظهر 
>  أدري الكل يقول أني ما أنام شيء 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*يسلمواااااااااااا خيتو على الأسئلة الفاضحة* 
*بس جد أستانست معاكمـ* 
*يسلمواااااااااااااااااا*

*أنا بختار بس إذا استضفتوه أنتوا أختاروا* 
كبرياء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش فضايح يابو علي 
والله حسيت انك في الثانويه قبل لا اقرأ ان انت متخرج 
لمحت شي في شخصيتك مثل الشبل 
بس شو ما ادري 
خوش فضايح 
تسلم اخووووك
والله يوفقك 
وعقبال القبووول

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاااء الله
تصدق اخوي ابو علي 
فيه كم جوااب خلوني امووووت من الضحك والله ونااسه 
تقبل تحياتي دمت بالف خيير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعيني ياعيني على الاستضافه الحلوووووه*

*موفق لكل خييير يابو علي*

*حوائج مقضيه للجميع...*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*عفاف الهدى , نبراس , دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*أهم شئ أن تدوم البسمة على وجوهكم* 

*أخوكم أبو علي*

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله 
اجااابتك ابوعلي ..
الفلافل عااد القديحين معروووف حبهم لفلافل  :toung:  :bigsmile:  بس هاا موكلهم خااافت  :embarrest: 
وفيه كذا سؤااال اسمح لي ضحكت فيها 
خيي نتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاااح 
دمت بخييييييييييير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههههههههههه* 
*فله استضافتك ..ضحك +ضحك=*
*بصراحه ما ضحكة في استضافه كثر ما ضحكة هالمره* 


*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه  أخوي أبو علي* 
*ومشكور على تلبية الدعوه* 
*ربي يخليك ويوفقك* 
*ولا تنسونا من الدعاء عند السيده*
*دمت بطهر قلبك*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*هلا بهل القديح والنعم خوش فضايح استمتعت كثير* 

*يالله اني بتفضل فلافل بس نبي من عند دابو*

*موفق بأذن الله* 

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله بــ أخوي ابو علي

أستمتعنا  معاك واااااااااجد 

يالله ننتظر البقيه

تحياتي

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

حلو ... حلو

خوش فضايح وأحلى شيء

اللي تحت السرير

والله ضحكت عليها<< عفست خواتك>>

موفقين لكل خير 

يا أبو علي

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههه
حلوووه الفضايح >> مستانسه هاهاها
خساره مااحب الفلافل واجد 
ننتظر العضو/ه 
موفقين

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*يالله ننتظر فضائح جددة* 
*هههههههـ*
*يسلمواا خيتو وردة محمدية على هيك موضوع*
*هههههههههههههـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياهلا فيكم جميع* 
*ويحيها من فضايح من أخونا ابو علي*  

*بس حبيت أقول أن كبرياء تم استدعائها من قبل*  
*شوف لنا أخوي سحبه جديده* 
*بنتظاااااااااارك*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*ويش رايكم نشوف فضايح* 

*أختي* 

*Habit Roman*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أخوي أبو علي تم أختيار Habit Roman من قبل*  
*خلاص بساعدك في الاختيار*  


*وشرايك نسحب همسة ألم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*هههههههههههـ*

*أكيد خليها تتفضل* 

*نبي نشوف فضايحه* 

*أختيار موفق خيتوووو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

أختي *همسة ألم* حياك  
ونستقبلكِ بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صباح الفرفشة..
ننتظر همسة ألم
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سمورهـ..صباحك انوار محمد وآل محمد*  
*بنتظااااااارها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلو الأختيار خلونا انشووووف هموسه الجميله وفضايحها

----------


## حلاالكون

وينك هموسة مستعجلين على فضايحك  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## نبراس،،،

خووش اختياار 
بس كأنه استضافووهاا من قبل

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*ماشاء الله متحمسين الكل للقاء*

*يالله بلانتظار همسة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*ورودة... تسلمي ع موضوع الفضايع الجميل هاد..*

*وهسه قريت من قمي وطالع << عاد قمي سوا السوايا.. رجعت مرتين تأشيك ع الاسئلة*

*المهم..*

*الحمد لله ما ضحكت على احد بس ابتسمت برقة<< ع قولة تكن...*

*بانتظار الفضيحة التالية*

----------


## همسة ألم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*خيتي وردوه*
*ورطينييييييي* 
*ولا بعد حضرت الاخ ابو علي وياها*
*والاعضاء الحلووووين ماشاء الله عليهم يحبووون الفضايح* 
*طيب عفاف شان انقذتيني* 
*ههههههههههههههه* 
*تراني أمزح معاكم* 
*بس ضحكتوني من جد* 
*اكتشفت انكم مرره تموتوا على الفضايح >> مزييي* 
*شوي وراجعه بلأجوبه* 
*برب*

----------


## همسة ألم

متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 

*باقول بس موتقول عني خيشة نوم*
*قعدت اليوم الساعة وحده ونص* 
*طبعا كنت نايمه من المغرب قعدت لصلاه الصبح* 
*ورديت نمت  >>> حشى بتقول قصه حياتها* 


الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
*الماس* 

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
*مارحت بحياتي سينما*  

ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
*ماعندي شي محدد اي حاجه اشوفها تعجبي اشاهدها* 
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
*ماافطر*  


ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
*اوووووه لو اقول ليكم ويش مااحب* 
*مابخلص*  

ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟
*حاليا مافي*  :rolleyes:  
سندويشتك المفضله؟
*سندويشه السعوديه >> آيسكريم* 



اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
*إذا سقت باعلمكم*  :toung:  





اي الصفات تكره ؟
*الكذب ,,النفاق ,, الغرور*
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
*اي حاجه مريحه*  :noworry:  
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
*إيران مع أني رحتها بس طماعه* 
*كندا* 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
*بعدني مااشتغل*  
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
*مافيه ماركه محدده المهم شي انيق ومرتب ومريح وخلاص*  

اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
*عيد ميلادي إلي راح* 
*وعيد ميلاد السنه إلي راحت*  

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
*____* 
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
*2 جماده اولى*  
هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
*مسائيه بقوه*  :amuse:  




رقمك المفضل؟
*3 ,,5*
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
*ايه*  :evil: 
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
*حاليا مافيه*  
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
*دكتوره أسنان* 
*لا ماتحقق وشكله مابيتحقق*
شلونك اليوم؟
*ابيض وفيه اصابع حمران*
*تمام ,, فرحانه*  
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
*الشوكلاته ,, الجلي*  




وردتك المفضله؟
*احب كل الورود*  
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
*تاريخ كل يوم جمعه*  
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
*إسمي : همسة ألم* 
*عمري : 2/5* 
*مستوى تعلمي :*  :rolleyes:  



ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
*ابو فق جاي اختي* 
*ومأذيتني*  :bigsmile:  


أخر شي اكلته؟
*علكه وبعدبن* 
*شربت ماء بارد*   

ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
*مااشوف علشنان اتمنى لو مااتمنى*

----------


## همسة ألم

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
*الابيض*  

شلون الجو الحين؟ 

*هادئ الكل نايم ماعدى اختي واني طبعا  >> تستهبل الاخت* 
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
*بنت خالتي*  

مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
*مااشرب غازيات* 
*بس احب عصير الطبيعي :* 
*الفراوله والبرتقال* 
*والمانجو والليمون و >> خلااص بسك عاد فضحتينا*  




مطعمك المفضل؟
*ماعندي مطعم مفضل*  


لونك المفضل؟
*البنفسجي والاسود والازرق*  

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
*دكتوره بس مو أي دكتوره* 
*كنت آخد الكمادات واحطها على اخوتي* 
*وحتى على نفسي >> مجنونه هههههه* 


الصيف ام الشتاء؟
*الشتاء* 

القبل ام الاحتضان؟
*الاثنين * 
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
*فانيليا* 



شاي ام قهوه؟
*قهوه* 


متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
*اليوم*  





ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
*سراميك*  

ماذا فعلت الامس؟
*كالعاده مع اخوي* 
*تناقرت بعدين قعدت اضحك عليه* 
*ترى مو منه اصيح لاتخافوا *  


من شنو تخاف؟
*من الله*  


تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
*الاثنين احبهم*  


كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
*مو تضحكون* 
*عندي ميداليات وااااجد* 
*بس كلهم فاضين*  :deh:  


كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
*مااشتغل* 


يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
*الجمعه + اللإثنين* 


في كم منطقه عشت؟ 
*ثنتين*  









[/QUOTE]
*ويلي أنفضحت عدددددل*
*اخر مره احط متصل*
*كله باحط اوف لاين* 
*تسلمييييي ورده على الإستضافه* 
*واعذروني إذا هدرت وااجد* 
*اتمنى اكون ضيفه خفيفه ظل* 
*يعطيكم الله الف عافيه*
*موفقين ...*
*تحيآآتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
*ابو فق جاي اختي* 
*ومأذيتني*  :bigsmile: 


لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
*دكتوره بس مو أي دكتوره* 
*كنت آخد الكمادات واحطها على اخوتي* 
*وحتى على نفسي >> مجنونه هههههه*


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
*سراميك* 


كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
*مو تضحكون* 
*عندي ميداليات وااااجد* 
*بس كلهم فاضين*  :deh: 


والله فضاايح 
بغين امووت من الضحك ههههههههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هاهاهاهاهاهاها
 :deh:  :deh: 

هموسه خوش فضايح 
بس حبيبتي ما اخترتي احد بعدش

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

سؤال :huh: 

ويش يسووا السراميك تحت سريرك؟

يسلموا على الفضايح..

----------


## آهات حنونه

*هههههههه*

*مسكينه اختك كان ساعدتيها وعطيتيها مويه حراام*

*كثير استمتعنا معاك خيتي همس*

*انشاء الله يتحقق حلمك ماكو شئ بعيد عن رب العالمين*


*عندي الك ملاحظه؟؟الي عندك الميداليات عجبوك وشريتيهم ولاهدايا وتورطي بيهم* 

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## همسة ألم

> ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
> 
> *ابو فق جاي اختي* 
> *ومأذيتني*  
> 
> 
> لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
> *دكتوره بس مو أي دكتوره* 
> *كنت آخد الكمادات واحطها على اخوتي* 
> ...



*عفر مو كأني قلت لاتضحكون علي وبالاخص الميداليات* 
*الله يدوم لك ضحكتك* 
*بس ها ترى بنشوف لك يوم ونضحك عليك* 
*موفق يارب*
*تحيآتوووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> هاهاهاهاهاهاها
> 
> 
> هموسه خوش فضايح 
> بس حبيبتي ما اخترتي احد بعدش



 :embarrest: **
*ربي لايحرمني من شوفت ضحكتك* 
**
*صحيح نسيت* 
*خلاص باختار في النهايه* 
*تسلمي عزيزتي للتذكير*
*موفقه* 
*تحآتووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> سؤال
> 
> ويش يسووا السراميك تحت سريرك؟ 
> 
> يسلموا على الفضايح..



* الله يسلمك غناتي*
*بس مافهمت لسؤالك ؟؟*
*>>مو واضح* 
*موفقه* 
*تحيآتوووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> *هههههههه*
> 
> *مسكينه اختك كان ساعدتيها وعطيتيها مويه حراام*
> *اممم قلت ليها تروح تشرب ماء بارد ولا بعد تجيب لي* 
> *وياها في الطريق  >>هههه ذكيه مو ؟*
> 
> *كثير استمتعنا معاك خيتي همس*
> *تسلمي حبيبتي* 
> 
> ...



*موفقه* 
*تحيآآتووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

امم أختار إلي بعدي ليلاس 
وإذا اختاروها او اتأخرت اختار 
صانع الخبر
اسحبوهم خلنا نشوف فضايحهم 
هههههههه
بث

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار ليلاس 
محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## قطعة سكر

سيتم استدعاء ليلاس

----------


## أموله

*ونـأإسسـ"ـًٍه أإختــــًٍرتوو ليلأإسًٍ .. ,,* 

*بنتضـًٍأر فضـًٍ"ـأإيحهـأإ ": ~> هع شـًٍ"ـريره*

----------


## همسة ألم

*بإنتظارك أخيه ....*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*بـل << من زمااان عن هالموضوع*

*لآ واللي أختاروهم فضايحهم ولآ أروع*

*:::::::::*
*أبو علي*
*من قلت فلآفل عرفت أنك قديحي*
*ميزة صارت ليكم >> هـ‘ع* 




*همووسة الغلآ*
*عااد أنتِ فضايحش شي لآيُعلى عليه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولآ وتبغى الاعضاء مايضحكوا عليها*
*صحيح .. ماجاوبتي ع السؤال*
*ويش يسوي السيراميك تحت سريرك*
*مشتغلة بالبناء وأحنا ماندري*

*وياريت تجيبي لي ميدآلية من اللي عندش*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


*بأنتظآر ليلآس*


*تَشكُرآت وردة عالموضوع الممتلئ يالفضائح*
*>> ولآ عاد فضايحي*
*تكررت مرتين*
*هههه*
*<< توني أتفرغ أشكرش عفر*


 
*دُمتم بألف خير ..**

----------


## ليلاس

أعتذر للجميع عن التأخير

نبدأ في الفضايح >>> خخخخخخخخ

متى استيقضت اليوم ؟

الساعة ثلاث العصر نعسانة حدي

الماس ام لؤلؤ ؟

أكيد الماس

ما اخر فيلم شاهدته في السينما ؟

عمري ما رحت السينما 

ما هو برنامجك المفضل ؟

كثيرين مادري ويش اقول و ويش اخلي خخخخخخخ

أكثر شي اشاهده باب الحارة - أهل الراية - على طول الأيام ... الخ

عادة ماذا تتناول في الفطور ؟

ما احب افطر و اصلن حاذفة الفطور من الوجبات الثلاث

و اذا صارت معجزة و فطرت اشرب بس نسكافيه

ما هو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟

المكرونة - السمك - الربيان

ما هو السي دي المفضل في هذه الاثناء ؟

ما اسمع سي ديات واجد

سندويشتك المفضله ؟

شاورما لحم بس طحينية

اي نوع من السيارات تقود ؟

اذا فرجت علي و صرت اسوق اختار الفورد او كامري

اي صفات تكره ؟

الحسد - الحقد - النفاق 

نوع الملابس المفضل لديك ؟

الفساتين القصيرة 

اذا صارت لك عطله و خيروك اي مكان في العالم ودك تروح ؟

ماليزيا - سنغفورة

عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر ؟

يعني وين في البيت

ماركه ملابس مفضلة لديك ؟

ما اهتم في الماركه اهم شي حلو و عاجبني

اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك ؟ من عمرك انت ؟

عيد ميلادي سويت حفلة خوش شي

رياضة تحب تشوفها ؟

--------------

متى عيد ميلادك ؟

وفاة الامام الباقر (ع)

علشان كذه اضتر احتفل فيه بالميلادي
رقمك المفضل ؟

3 و اي شي فيه هل الرقم

عندك حيوان في البيت ؟

لا لا لا 

اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشارك فيه ؟

الحين ما عندي شي بس اذا عندي اكيد بقول لكم

شنو كان حلمكم و انت صغير ؟ و هل تحقق او لا ؟

دكتورة نفسية بس بعدني صغيرة 

شلونك المفضل ؟

فوشي و أحمر

شنو لون الحلاوة المفضل لديك ؟

----------------------

وردتك المفضلة ؟

ورد الجوري

اي تاريخ بالرومانية تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟

-------------

اكتب اسمك ؟ عمرك ؟ مستوى تعليمك ؟

ليلاس - 15 - بعدني ما اخد المتوسطة 

ماذا تسمع في هذه اللحظة ؟

موسيقى كلاسيكية 

اخر شي اكلته ؟

ايس كريم

و لما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى ؟

على حسب الوضع خخخخخخ

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون ؟

احمر

شلون الجو الحين ؟

غبار

من هو اول شخص كلمته في التلفون اليوم ؟

صديقة عمري

مشروبك الغازي المفضل ؟

ميرندا برتقال

مطعمك المفضل ؟

الحسنين - الفنار

اما كنت طفل شنو لعبتك المفضلة ؟

الدكتور

الصيف ام الشتاء ؟

الشتاء مع سقوط الثلج

القبل ام الاحتضان ؟

---------------

شوكولاتة ام فانلييا ؟

شوكولاتة

شاي ام قهوة ؟

قهوة 

متى اخر مرة بكيت فيها ؟

قبل شهر

ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك ؟

الارض معروشة

ماذا فعلت الامس ؟

طلعت الكورنيش

من شنو تخاف ؟

من الموت و عذاب القبر و اكيد يوم القيامة

تحب الحلو ام المالح ؟

الحلو

كم مفتاح موجودما عندي لا مفتاح و لا ميدالية في بميداليتك ؟

ما عندي لا مفتاح و لا ميدالية 

كم سنة مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحالية ؟

مادري

يومك المفضل في الاسبوع ؟

الأحد

هل تكون صداقة بسهولة ؟

ساعات


مادري ان كانت كذه والله لا 

خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## آهات حنونه

*هههههه*

*خوش والله بس آخر شي توقعته انك لسى صغيره*

*بس العمر  كله  انشاء الله*

*استمتعنا معك خيتي ليلاس كثير* 

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## hope

أستمتعــــــنآ معآك ليلآس 
يعطيك الف عآفيهـ ع الأعترآفآت ولأجوووبهـ الحلوه 

ننتظر ضيفكم الجديد 

تحياتي

----------


## ليلاس

الحمد لله كنت خفيفة دم على قلوبكم

و اختار اللي بعدي

أسيرة الشوق

و اذا اختاروها بختار 

أموله

----------


## قطعة سكر

طلعت فضايحك ليلاس
خخخخخخخخخخخ 
حلوه فضايحك 
المهم بأنتظار اسيرة الشوق او اموله

----------


## ليلاس

وينش أسورة

----------


## همسة ألم

[*QUOTE=بقآيا حنين;1062095]***




*همووسة الغلآ*
*عااد أنتِ فضايحش شي لآيُعلى عليه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولآ وتبغى الاعضاء مايضحكوا عليها*
*   * 
*مناي قادره من الفضاايح* 
*الله يغربل إبسلس* 

*صحيح .. ماجاوبتي ع السؤال*
*ويش يسوي السيراميك تحت سريرك*
*مشتغلة بالبناء وأحنا ماندري*
*هع هع* 
*ماني مجاااوبه أنتهى دوري* 
*وانتهت الفضايححح * 
*هههه*
*وياريت تجيبي لي ميدآلية من اللي عندش*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههه*
*باعطيك بس مو من إي عطوني* 
*بعطيك من إلي شريتهم* 
*لأنه الهديه لا تهدى* 

*بأنتظآر ليلآس*

*تَشكُرآت وردة عالموضوع الممتلئ يالفضائح*
*>> ولآ عاد فضايحي*
*تكررت مرتين*
*هههه*
*<< توني أتفرغ أشكرش عفر*



*دُمتم بألف خير ..**









***[/QUOTE]*
*  هههههه*
*حتى أتنين ياغناتي* 
*أنفضحتي بدل المره مرتيييييين * 
*هيييهاااي* 
*موفقه*

----------


## همسة ألم

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*طلعت فضايحك خيتي ليلاس*
*هههههههه*
*تسلمي لتلبية الدعوووه* 
*بإنتظار الفضائح القادمه* 
تحيآتوووووووووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

استمتعنا مع ليلاس 
يلا ننتظر اسوره

----------


## قطعة سكر

وينش اسوره

----------


## ليلاس

وينش اسورة غناتي

نتظرش لا تطولي

----------


## ليلاس

أسيرة شوق تأخرتي

----------


## همسة ألم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*عذار أخيه منك* 
*لكن بما أن أختي أسيرة*
*تأخرت ...*
*أأقترح أن نختار عضو/ه  آخر*
*حتى لا ينام الموضوع* 
*وهي متى ماحظرت * 
*تسدح لينا الفضايح ..*
*ويش رايكم أنتون ؟؟*
*أمممم* 
*إذا موافقين فأنا أقترح* 
*ان تسحبوا لينا أوخوي* 
*الباسمي* 
*ويث ...*
*موفقين ....*
*تحيآتووووووووووو*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> عدنا مع الاسئله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
> تـوني السااعه 10 وشوي 
> 
> 
> ...



مرررررره حلووو الموضووع

تسلم دياتك ورده

وشكرا لـ ليلاس علىا الأستضافه

----------


## ليلاس

العفو غناتي 


انتي تسلمي لتلبيتش للدعوة

استمتعت ويا فضايحش

هههههههه

----------


## قطعة سكر

ههههههههههه
اسوره حلوووة فضايحش
الحمد لله لسه ماتطلع فضاايحي<< يعني خايفة تتطلع فضايحها
بأنتظار شبل الطفوف
او اموله خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## آهات حنونه

ههههههه

استضافه حلوه خيتي  شووق

يتوفيق بأذن الله

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر شبل الطفوف أو أموله

اللي يجي أول يتفضل

----------


## علي pt

> ههههههههههه
> اسوره حلوووة فضايحش
> الحمد لله لسه ماتطلع فضاايحي<< يعني خايفة تتطلع فضايحها
> بأنتظار شبل الطفوف
> او اموله خخخخخخخخخخ



 

*ومادام انتو تنتظرو الضيوف الجدد ..*

*ليش ما تستضيفو الأخ قطعةسكر على ما يشرفوا البقسة !!*

*هاه - بس واحد يقول اي ويتم الاختيار عليها >>>> عطى روحه تصرف وحق بالموضوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

واااااااو
 ويني عن هالموضوع من زمان 
كح كح >>طارت لغبره 
صارت استضافات وحركات أو ضحك او وناسه واني توي اجي
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
.....>>اعذروني انشغلت بما قبل وبعد السفر  :wacko: 

عـــــــــزيزاتي 

همسة ألمـ
ليلاس
أسيرة شوق  
استضافاتكم حلوهـ مثلكمـ 
ولكل استضافه ميزهـ... وضحكه غير  :toung: 

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه 
ومشكورين على تلبية الدعوه 
ربي يخليكم ويوفقكم 
دمتم بالقرب دائماً

----------


## ورده محمديه

شبل واموله تم استضافتهم من قبل  :toung:  

اختارو اما الباسمي زي ما تبغى هموسه او قطعة سكر الا اختارها علي  
والا اقول ليكم 
 :bigsmile: حياكم ثنينكم  :bigsmile:  

أخي الباسمي 
اختي قطعة سكر  
حياكم ولا تنسوى تسحبو احد وراكم :wink:  

فلنستقبلهم بالصلاة على محمد و آل محمد

----------


## قطعة سكر

> عدنا مع الاسئله 
> عدنا مع الفضاايح خخخخ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> امممم مادري اتوقع 12:15خخخخخ
> 
> ...



وشكرااا اخوي علي على اختيااري 
وي طلعت فضاايحي
خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## قطعة سكر

اخوي عليpt ان شاء الله
 استمتعت وانت تقرأ فضايحي
على فكره اني بنوته مو ولد
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
~سكروووه~

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

حلووووووووووووو وحركات
يعطيش العافيه اختي

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> عدنا مع الاسئله 
> 
> 
> متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
> اعتقد الساعة 5:00 العصر 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مشكور ه اختي  ورده محمديه على الموضوووع الحلو  ومشكوره قطوعه حلوه على الاستضاااااااااافه  الاحلى

----------


## قطعة سكر

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياربي فضايحش مره حلووووه
ولاعاد الي تحت سريرش خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
ياعلي ماني قااادره عليش
مسكينه اختش ياخوفي تطيحي عليها وتفشخيهااا
ههههههه اسمحي لي والله مااقدرت مااضحك على فضايحش

----------


## ليلاس

هههههههههههههه

فضايح حبايبي قطعة سكر و خادمة المجتبى

كل و حدة أحلى من الثانية
يسلموووووا

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قطوعه لاسوي روحش ماتدري خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

سوري فضحتش 

اكيد فضايحنه اني وقطوعه ولا احلى

----------


## قطعة سكر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه تضحكي على حالش
> 
> قطوعه لاسوي روحش ماتدري خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> لا مااااادري خخخخخخخخخخ امزح ادري بس ماادري ليش جتني الضحكه عليش ههههههه
> 
> سوري فضحتش 
> لا عااادي ولايهمش اصلا احنا مفضوحين مفضوحين
> 
> اكيد فضايحنه اني وقطوعه ولا احلى



ليلاس حبيبتي اكيد فضااايحي حلوووه زييي خخخخخخ
اما فضاايح خاادمه المجتبى ماصااارت حلوووة الا لان كل شي زيي خخخخخخ امزح مو تزعلي كل شي ولا زعل خاادمه المجتبى
يسلمووو وبأنتظار مجنونه وحلوووه
~سكروووه~

----------


## آهات حنونه

ههههههه

والله انكم فله  

بنتظار مجنونه وحلوه

----------


## قطعة سكر

مو كأنها اتأخرت

----------


## صمت الحزن

موضوع جميل 
ورائع بمعنى الكلمه 
نحن بنتظار مجنونه حليوه 
ووين تفاعلكم

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

[quote=ورده محمديه;1001487]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد  









متى استيقضت اليوم؟
 الساااعة 5 العصر
الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
الماس 
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
 ما اتابع الأفلام
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
القوة العاشرة 
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
ما افطر 
ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
الربيان 
- الحليب بجميع مشتقاته
السمك بجميع انووواعها
ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟
نور على نور لـ مهدي العبوودي 
سندويشتك المفضله؟
فيليه
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
ضد السياقه  
اي الصفات تكره ؟
الحقد والغرور 
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
البرمودة 
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
ايران - سوريا - العراق 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
في ديرتي وبيت اهلي وناسي 
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
مو مهم 
اي شي يكون عاجبني 
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
عيد ميلادي السنه 
سنة 1429

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
لا
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟12/8/1418
 هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
مسائي
رقمك المفضل؟ 2-4-5-12
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
لا 


اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
حالياً ما عندي اخبار جديده  
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
 .........................
شلونك اليوم؟

لوني بصراحه بنفسجي 
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
اهم شيء الحلاوة اللذيذة 
وردتك المفضله؟
روووز 
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟2
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
مجنونة وحلوة
13
متخرجة ابتدائي 
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
انا عاشق  -- مهدي العبودي
أخر شي اكلته؟
علكه
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
لا

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
الوردي 

شلون الجو الحين؟
حر مرررهـ>> ههههههه
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
 ولا احد
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
سفن آب
مطعمك المفضل؟
هرفي _سبايسي ميل_الميامين
لونك المفضل؟
كل الألوان
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
الغميضة
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الشتاء وبشدهـــ
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
لا هذا ولا هذاك 
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
شوكلاته

شاي ام قهوه؟
لاهذا ولا هذا
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
يوم السبت


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
 ولا حاجة
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
طلعت رحت بيت اهلي 
من شنو تخاف؟
اخاف من الله 
والحيوااانات
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
الحلوو 
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟مفتاح واحد
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
ولا سنة 
يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الأحد_الأربعاء_الخميس
في كم منطقه عشت ؟
وحده
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟
لالا

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

حلوووة الفكرة 
واختااار اختي احبك ياغلا عمري
 تحيااااتي
مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قطعة سكر

ههههههه
حلوه فضااايحش 
بأنتظار احبك ياغلا عمري

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 

الساعه الخامسه والنصف عصراً 

الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
المــــــاس 

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
 ____


ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
الكاميرا الخفيه

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 
 لا 

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
الروبيان

 

ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 

دموع الشوق 

سندويشتك المفضله؟ 

فاهيتا دجاج

اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 
 ____

 


اي الصفات تكره ؟
البخل

نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟ 

سبورت
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
 سوريا _ إيران 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 

 ___ 

ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 
 سبلاش

اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟ 
 عيد ميلادال 24 

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟ 
 السباحه

متى عيد ميلادك؟؟ 

14\5 

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟ 

 من النوع الصباحي بس فترة الأجازة أحب السهر

رقمك المفضل؟
 14
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 

نعم ..كاسيكو
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
خبر زواجي الله يتممه على خير

شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟ 


 ______

شلونك اليوم؟
 أحمر

شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟ 

 الجالكسي 

وردتك المفضله؟ 

 الروز الأحمر 


اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
9\10 

اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟ 

 اسمي ..أحبك ياغلا عمري
عمري24
متخرجه من ثانوي

ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟ 

 حبك يداويني
أخر شي اكلته؟
ايس كريم 
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
 لا 

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟ 
الأصفر


شلون الجو الحين؟
 حر

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟ 

 خطيبي
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
 سفن اب



مطعمك المفضل؟
 دنشل



لونك المفضل؟
 الوردي_البنفسجي 

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟ 

 تركيبات
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الشتاء

القبل ام الاحتضان؟ 

 الأحتضان 

شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟ 
 شكولاته 

شاي ام قهوه؟ 

 شاي
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
 قبل فترة




ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
كرتون عصير

ماذا فعلت الامس؟
 طلعت تمشيت عالبحر ورحت المطعم مع خطيبي 

من شنو تخاف؟
 السنانير 

تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
 الحلو والمالح


كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
 3 

كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
 ___


يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
 الأربعاء_والأحد


في كم منطقه عشت؟ 
2 

________________________  
 هذي إجاباتي وان شاء الله تعجبكم 
ومااعرف منو استضيف بعدي فياريت أختي وردة محمديه تقرر منو يكون بعدي ومشكورين

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

حلوووة فضااايحش
خيتووو احبك يابعد عمري
تحياتي..... مجنونة

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

يسلموا أحبك يا غلا عمري

فضايح حليوه

بس عادي تعطينا عصير من اللي تحت سريرك؟

لكن برديه ... لأن حر الحين

وهو بارد أحلى

----------


## ليلاس

ههههههههه

حلوة فضايحش

أحبك يا غلا  عمري

تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

حلوه الفضايح 
متااااااااابعه

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ههههههههههههههههه

خوش فضايح يسلموووووو على الفضايح 

تحياتي خدومه 

خخخخخ ما يلبق

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*مسآئكمـ .. ود وً وئآمـ|~*


*.*
*.*
*.*
*أستضآفات جميلـة ><*


*بإنتظار العضو القآدمـ ~*



*لكمـ مني .. خآلص التحايا ,,*

*بقآيـا حنيـن ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*كثير استمتعنا معك خيتي*

*وألف مبروك مقدما والله يتمم لكم على خير ويوفقكم ويزقكم الذريه الصالحه*

*بس ليش العصير تحت السرير........من عند خطيبك هع هع وخايفه عليه يخلصوه عنك هع لاتزعلين احنا أخوان*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## قطعة سكر

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة فضايحش احبك ياغلا عمري 
بس صحيح ليش العصير تحت سريرش خخخ

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> *كثير استمتعنا معك خيتي*
> 
> *وألف مبروك مقدما والله يتمم لكم على خير ويوفقكم ويزقكم الذريه الصالحه*
> 
> *بس ليش العصير تحت السرير........من عند خطيبك هع هع وخايفه عليه يخلصوه عنك هع لاتزعلين احنا أخوان*
> 
> *تحياتي لك*



 لأنه عصيري المفضل علشان كذا أخاف أحد يشربه عني بس إذا أعضاء شبكة الناصرة ومشرفينها يبغوا عصير عليهم بألف عافيه

----------


## شهد الأحزان

__ 



_يعطيك الف عافيه _ 






_تحاااااااااااااااااااااااتي_ 




_شهوووده_

----------


## سعوديهـ

يسلمووو ننتظر ورده محمديه

----------


## قطعة سكر

احبك ياغلا عمري ليش ماتختااري احد بصراااحه احس الموضوع ناام

----------


## ورده محمديه

قطعة سكر 
خادمة المجتبى 
مجنونة وحلوة
أحبك ياغلا عمري 

*استضافات روووووعهـ* 
*ضحكت واستمتعت معاكم* 
*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه*
*ومشكورين على تلبية الدعوه* 


*يخليكم ربي ولا يحرمنا من تواجدكم* 
*دمتم بحفظ الباري ورعايته *

----------


## قطعة سكر

خيه ضيفي احد تراني احس الموضوع ناام

----------


## ورده محمديه

القيت الضوء هذه المره على  
*مولاتي يا زهراء*  

فلنستقبلها محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زمان عن هالصفحه بانتظار مولاتي يا زهراء

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

وعجل فرجهم الشريف

في البداية أشكر الأستضافة الحلوة هذي

ويسلمواااا على الموضوع الرائع

موفقين لكل خير

متى استيقضت اليوم؟

لمن قال الله أكبر لصلاة الظهر>>>  الحمد لله 


الماس أم اللؤلؤ؟

يمكن اللؤلؤ...

ما آخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما؟


لالالا.... مو تبع ذي الحركات

ما هو برنامجك المفضل؟

صادوووووه 1  


عادة ماذا تتناول في الفطور؟

أهم شيء كأس حليب>>> زي الأطفال الصغار :amuse: 


ما هو الطعام الذي لا تفضله؟

يمكن تتعجبوا.......


ورق عنب >> أستغفر الله نعمة الله


ما هو السيدي المفضل لك في هذا الأثناء؟

ــــــــــــــــــــ

سندويشتك المفضلة؟

شاورما لحم



أي نوع من السيارات تقود؟؟

عيب يمكن البنات ما يسوقوا...

أي الصفات تكره؟

الكذب

نوع الملابس المفضلة لديك؟

أهم شيء مريحة

إذا صارت عطلة وخيروك أي مكان من العالم تروح؟

العراق, إيران , سوريا , العمرة والمدينة>> موتقولوا عني طماعة أحبهم أهل البيت عليهم السلام جميع


عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟

خلنا نتوظف أول بعدين نفكر...

ماركة ملابس مفضلة لديك؟؟

ما يهمني الماركة أهم شيء بسيط وعادي

أي عيد ميلاد مر عليك مميز من عمرك؟؟

ال20


رياضة تحب تشوفها؟

كرة قدم

متى عيد ميلادك؟

14/ 3


هل أنت شخص صباحي أم مسائي ؟

على حسب الزمن

رقمك المفضل؟

5


عندك حيوانات في البيت؟؟

ديكه ودجاج

أي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟

دعواتكم لي بالقبول في وظيفة السنة


شنو كان حلمك وأنت صغير ؟(طيار ,دكتور . مهندس)وهل تحقق أم لا؟

ولا واااااحد من الأختيارات

معلمة وتحقق نص ونص


شلونك اليوم؟

الحمد لله على كل حال

شنو نوع الحلاوة المفضل لديك؟

جالكسي بالكراميل

وردتك المفضلة؟


المحمدية

أي تاريخ بالروزنامة تنتظره على أحر من الجمر؟

ولادة أختي >> إن شاء الله بالسلامة

زواج أختي >> إن شاء بالتوفيق


اكتب اسمك؟وعمرك؟ ومستواك التعليمي؟

مولاتي يازهراء

عمري؟؟؟؟؟

مخلصة الكلية


ماذا تسمع في هذه اللحظة؟

حنين الكمبيوتر


أخر شيء أكلته؟

فاصوليا حمراء

لما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟

مع القوم يا شقرا  .. أي 


إذا كنت طبشور أي لون تحب أن تكون؟

أبيض

شلون الجو الحين؟

زين واجد زين >>> انقلبت هندية وأني ما أدري


من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون؟

ـــــــــــــــــ


مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟

ما أشرب غازيات

مطعمك المفضل؟

مطعم الحسين


لونك المفضل؟

أزرق . بني

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضلة ؟

أمل وهدى (أسماء مستعارة ) مع خواتي


الصيف أم الشتاء؟

الشتاء


القبل أم الأحتضان ؟

ـــــــــ


شوكلاته أم فانيليا؟

فانيليا


شاي أم قهوة ؟


شاي


متى كانت آخر مرة بكيت فيها ؟

البارحة


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟

يوووووه غفصة

كتب كلية , وهدايا , ولحاف 


ماذا فعلت بالأمس؟

نظفنا المطبخ كله 

وخليناه يلمع ويبرق :shiny: 


من شنو تخاف؟

الله ويوم القيامة


تحب الحلو أم المالح؟

أثنينهم

كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك؟

ما عندي


كم سنةمرت عليك بوظيفتك؟

ــــــــــــ

يومك المفضل بالأسبوع؟

الأربعاء والجمعة


في كم منطقة عشت؟

القديح (أربع سنوات )

والحين باقي عمري في الناصرة الحبيبة





اسحب بعدي ليلاس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش فضايح حلوه

يعطيش العافية

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يعطيش العافيه على الفضايح

----------


## قطعة سكر

ههههه حلوة فضاايحش
بس عذرا خيه ليلاس طلعت فضاايحها من زماان

----------


## ورده محمديه

استمتعنا بفضايحك اختي مولاتي يا زهراء  
يعطيكِ ربي الف الف الف عافيه 
ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه 
بس تصدقي جاني فضول اعرف كم عمرك >>هده الا بيجيها كف  
ربي يخليك ولا يحرمنا من تواصلك الرائع 
*اي صح على فكره اختي ليلاس تم استضافتها مسبقاً ياليت تجي تسحبي غيرها*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*خوش خوش غاليتي مولاتي يازهراء* 

*كثير استمتعت معك ومع فضايحك........الله يعطيكم العافيه على الي يبرق الحيبن هع*

*الله يقوم اختك بسلامه والله يتمم على اختك بخير*

*وانشاء الله تبشرينا بانك توظفتي غلاهم*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...



صباحكم خير ياارب.....وعساكم ع القوووة ....


وحشتني هالصفحة   :)





ننتظر العضوة الجديدة بحماس.....


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همسة ألم

*متاابعه وبإنتظار العضو/ه*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرااااااااااحب 
حلووووووة الفاضاايح
         خيتووومولاتي يازهراء
 ننتظر العضوة الجديدة
          تحياتي
مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## ورده محمديه

طولت علينا أختي مولاتي يا زهراء . :amuse: .في الاختيار الجديد  

ابغى منكم مساعده في السحبه الجديده . :toung: .
اي عضو يدخل يرشح لينا عضو 
واكون ليكم من الشاكرين :embarrest:

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهـ وبركاته 
اممممم
خيتووو ويش رايك تسحبي خوي الباسمي 
من زمان ودي اشووووف فضايحه>>>خخخخ
واعتذر على اللقافه ...
تحيآآآآتوووووووووووو

----------


## عنيده

نتظر العضو الجديد .. 

من زمان عن الفضايح ..

اشتقت ليكم والله .

موفقين .

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

عذرا على التأخير


يالله نختار الباسمي 
فلنستقبله بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

بنتظار أخي الباسمي 

فلنستقبله محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## قطعة سكر

بأنتظار البااسمي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اوه راح فيها بسومي 
ننتظر ولد اخوي 
محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## رحيق العسل

ننتظر الباسمي 
ونستقبله بصلى على محمد آل محمد

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ويش حالكم  :wavetowel2: 
من زمان عنكم ها  :laugh: 
بس أمر واستحي أدخل :coool:  >>تالي تقولوا لزقه ومبلطه هون :kaseh: 
بس عورني قلبي اليوم وقلت خلني أسلم عليكم  :atkal: مشتاقه :in_love: 
مولاتي يازهراء إستضافتش حلوه خيتو :icon30: 
بس حاجه وقفت عندها  :blink: 
حنين الكمبيوتر :weird:  :toung: >>فهمتها لكن :deh: 
ورود مادام قالت مخلصه الكليه وتنتظر الوظيقه عجل يالله حسبي عمرها مايبغى ليها شي  :wink:  :shiny: 
فضحتش :rolleyes: أختش وأمون :amazed:

----------


## بنوته كيوته

تسلمي خيتو...
موضوع رايق وحلو وااايد...
مشكوووره وبانتظار كل جديد لك...

----------


## همسة ألم

اني توني اليوم قايله له >> هههههه
إن شاء اللهـ  يجي
نفسي اشووف فضايحه وخاصه 
سؤال ....
عفاف شكلي باجيب العائلة كلها هنا 
وبفضحهم 
هاهاهاهاها>>> شر

----------


## الباسمي

متى استيقضت اليوم؟


الساعة : 3 أنا كل يوم أقعد الساعة 1 لكن اليوم في حض 
الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟

 اللؤلؤ 
ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟

 أتوقع عن اليارة لكن ما عجبني 
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
ولا كلمة 
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 
حليب و خبز  :wink:  

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
الهريس 


ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 
 باب الحارة 

سندويشتك المفضله؟ 
 بيض مقلي :wink:  
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟ 
ما أسوق  


اي الصفات تكره ؟
الظلم
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟ 

الصيفية
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
أروح النجف أو الناصرة أو سنابس 
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 
 ماأدري
 
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟ 
صيفية
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟ 
أول ما جابوني 

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟ 
كرة القدم 
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟ 

سبعة سبعة 1419ه 

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟ 

أحب أسهر إلى الأدان وبعدين أنام 
رقمك المفضل؟
2
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟ 

مينو
اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
ماعندي شي  
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟ 

 سا عات أستاذ بعدني ما أحدد 


شلونك اليوم؟
عادي 
  ما في شي
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟ 

ما حب الحلاوة واجد أيشي إلي يعجبني 

وردتك المفضله؟ 

الرازقية 


اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
ما أدري أتوقع يوم قريب تنته المدرسة 

اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟ 

إسمي الباسمي و عمري 12 وباروح سادس
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟ 

مشوار الحب والأمال
أخر شي اكلته؟
خيار ب اللبن 
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
لا 

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟ 
أبيض 


شلون الجو الحين؟
رطوبة 

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟ 

صديقي لكن كلمت ب الكمبيوتر  :wink:  أمس كلمت ولد عمتي
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
سفن اب 



مطعمك المفضل؟
الخيام و التنور 



لونك المفضل؟
أبيض و أخضر و ذهبي
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟ 

سيارة تمشي ألا حقها
الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الشتاء 

القبل ام الاحتضان؟ 

القبل 

شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟ 
شكولاته 

شاي ام قهوه؟ 

شاي
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
مزمان 




ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
ما في شي
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
قعدت  ي ولد عمتي 

من شنو تخاف؟
من حيوانات الغابة و ثعابين الكوبرى السامة إذا مو سامة عادي 

تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
الحلو والمالح 

كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
0 

كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
ولة مرة 

يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الأربعاءو الخميس 
في كم منطقه عشت؟ 
2 

________________________ 
ها ذيلا إجاباتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*استضافه كشوخيه أخوي الباسمي* 
*اكتشفنا فيها اكتشاف خطيييييييير* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
*ومشكور على تلبية الدعوهـ* 
*ربي يخليك ويحفظك*  
*اييييي صح على فكره ما اسحبت لينا احد وراك...* 
*بنتظار رجعوك بالسحبه الجديده* 
*موفق أخوي لكل خير ...وعساك على القوه*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

خوش إجابات
ننتظر العضو اللي بعده

----------


## بنوته كيوته

كشخه اجاباتك يالباسمي...
بانتظار العضو اللي بعده...
تحياتي..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عجبتني الماركة تبع ولد اخويي 
صيفية 
بس ما ادري وين يبيعوها 
 :wink: 
استانسنا معاك ياالبسومي 

ننتظر العضو او العضوه الجديده

----------


## آهات حنونه

استضافه حلوه خيي الباسمي

بس آخر شي توقعته انك  في هل عمر بس.......................العمر كله

بالتوفيق 

ومتباركين بالشهر

تحياتي لكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

ممكن احد يجي يختار بدل الباسمي
[لانه طول علينا]

واكون ليكم من الشاكرين :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

خلاص إختاروا
 بنوته كيوته!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار بنوته كيوته

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

بأنتظار خيتوو
بنوتهـ كيوتهـ
  مجنونة وحلووة

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

بإ نتظارك خيتو

----------


## بنوته كيوته

تصدقوا انكم فاجأتوني بالاستضافه..
لو مادخلت بالصدفه مادريت خخخخ..
بس يالله بنجاوب عشان خاطر الحلوات..

متى استيقضت اليوم؟ 
للحين مانمت :sleep:  

الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
لو يحصل اكيد الماس 

ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟ 
للحين مارحت بس انشاء الله قريب :wink:  
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟ 
مافي شي محدد 
عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟ 
صراحة ماافطر
بس على ايام الدراسه كنت آكل
فطيرة جبن وعصير برتقال.. 

ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟ 
الفول وملحقاته
السمك بس مو كل الانواع
الحليب........الخ 

ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟ 
مافي شي حاليا  
سندويشتك المفضله؟ 
فيليه دجاج وشاورما دجاج  
اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟
اذا سقت باقول لكم..
لكني احبBMW..
خصوصا اذا كان لونها اسود ياسلاااام .. 
اي الصفات تكره ؟ 
الكذب- الخيانه-.........وكل الصفات السيئه 
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟ 
في البيت شي مريح
لكن في الطلعه بنطلون وبلوزه.. 
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
العراق
ايران اشتقت لها موووت
وبعدين اي مكان بالعالم>>> الاخت من عشاق السفر 

عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟ 
اكيد في بيتي بين اهلي واحبابي :in_love:  
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
مو دائما اهتم بالماركه
اهم شي
شي حلو وناعم ويعجبني اكيد.. 

اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟ 
لما كنت بالروضه
امي سووت ليي عيد ميلاد مميز خخخ :bleh:  
رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
مااتابع بس الحين غصب عني 
اشاهد كرة قدم مع ابو الشباب..
حكم القوي على الضعيف :lol:  
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟ 
4/6 
هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟ 
في الإجازه اكيد مسائي
بس ايام الدوامات فزعه من الصبح :clap:  

رقمك المفضل؟
كل الرقام الزوجيه تعجبني ليش ماادري 
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
كان عندي سمكتين
بس للاسف حطيت ليهم اكل زياده وماتو :closedeyes:  

اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
عيد ميلاد بنتي قريب 
شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟ 
دكتورة بس للاسف ماتحقق :sad2:  
شلونك اليوم؟ 
الحمد لله تمام.. 
شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟ 

كل الحلا احبه>>> حشى حشى آفه :toung:   
وردتك المفضله؟ 
الروز الحمر 


اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
8/11 
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟ 
بنوته كيوته >> بنوته كيوته وفوقها ام بعد هههههه
21ــــــ>22 هيك شي
متخرجه من الكليه والحمد لله  :coool:  
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟ 
صوت العصافير اللي على الشجره 
أخر شي اكلته؟
بطاطس مقلي 
ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
خلنا نشوفه بالاول
بعدين نتمنى
مع اني مااصدق هاذي الاشياء :amuse:  

اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
الوردي او البنفسجي 


شلون الجو الحين؟ 
بمووووت من البرد 
من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟ 
لحظه باشوف..
ايه
الحنونه الغاليه امي الله يخليها.. 
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟ 
بيبيسي وكولا 
مطعمك المفضل؟ 
مطاعم وااايد تعجبني :nosweat:  
لونك المفضل؟
كل الالوان الهادئه تعجبني.. 
لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟ 
اووووووه واااايد
لعبة الام والابو
ولعبة الملك والملكه....الخ
وكثير العاب كنت العبها.. 
الصيف ام الشتاء؟ 
الشتاء اكيد لانه ارحم من صيفنا.. 
القبل ام الاحتضان؟ 
الاثنين :embarrest:   
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
شوكولاته اكيد
بس احيانا افضل الفانيليا.. :cheesy:  

شاي ام قهوه؟ 
شـــــــاي وبقوه بعد.. 
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟ 
والله مااذكر بالضبط
بس كأنه الأسبوع اللي راح.. 


ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟ 
ولاشي.. 
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
معزومه على الفطور في بيت اهل زوجي
بعدين مريت بيت ابوي لانهم وحشوني بقوووه :embarrest:  وبس... 
من شنو تخاف؟
اخاف من ربي اكيد..
واخاف من اللي مايخافون ربي..
ومن الحشرات.. 
تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
الحلو اكيد يم يمي 
كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
اتوقع5
الشقه3 وبيت ابوي 2
محتفظه بمفتاح غرفتي اللي في بيت ابوي للحين.. 
ليش ماادري؟؟ :bleh:  :shiny:  
كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
توني متخرجه..
ادعو ليي احصل وظيفه.. 

يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟ 
الخميس 
في كم منطقه عشت ؟
ثنتين 
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟ 
في معظم الحيان ايه.. 




وفي الاخير مشكوووورين جدا على الاستضافه..
ولو اني ماتوقعت تستضيفوني الحين..
بس الحمد لله جاوبت وبكل متعه..
اتمنى اجاباتي تسعدكم ..
واشوفكم شاقين الحلق كذا :bigsmile: .. 
احبكم اعضاء منتدى الناصره :in_love:  :embarrest: ..
عن جد احس اول مرره اني بين اخوتي مو احد غريب.. 
تقبلوني اختا وصديقتا لكم..
تحياتي..

----------


## بنوته كيوته

نسيت ماقلت اختاروا عني..
 لاني مااذكر اللي استضفتوهم من قبل...

تحياتي..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش بنوته كيوته 
خوش استضافه عجبتني واااجد من الصبح
والله يخلي الش بنتش 
والعمر كله للحلوين 
والله يرزقش بالوظيفة الي تبيها
وبما اني اول وحده ارد بعدش راح اختار العضو اليديد
الفراش الفاطمي اذا تم اختيارها انشوف طفلة تحت المطر

----------


## حساسه بزياده

هلابش بنوته :bigsmile: 
ولللللللللل للحين وبعدش قاعده عجل متى بتنامي :wacko: 
فجرتي السمچات  :deh: >>ترى ملاهيف السمچ لوتحطي ليهم الكرتونه كلها أكلوها  :atkal: 
صوت عصافيرعلى الشجره بعد چى في وينه قاعده عفر لاوبردانه بعد :huuh: 
عفاف الهدى :  بت أخوش ولاتدري  :med: إنهم إستضافوها يالله روحي إسأليها وتأكدي  :coool:  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

غناتي حساسه يسلموا على السحبه الخفيفة دمـــ :bigsmile:  







بنوته كيوته 
استضافه مبهجهـ
استمتعنا معك يا ام الحلوهـ  :bigsmile: 
وكل عام وبنوتتك بالف خير مقدماً :wink: 
ربي يخليكِ ويخليها لكِ ان شاء الله 


يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه 
ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه 
ربي يوفقكِ ويرزقكِ بالوظيفه الا تتمنيها ان شاء الله :toung: 


 ودي و وردي

----------


## ورده محمديه

غناتي عفاف 
الفراش الفاطمي تم استضافتها من قبل :toung:  

اختاري لينا سحبه جديده على دوقش غنااتي :wink:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وروده 
شرايكم بطفلة تحت المطر

----------


## همسة ألم

متابعتكم بكل إبتسامه وضحكه 
ههههههههههه
مره حلوييييييييين الإستضافات 
بإنتظار العضو أو العضوه الجديد 
موفقين يارب 
تحيآآآتوووووووووووووو

----------


## آهات حنونه

استمتعنا معك خيتي بنوته كيوته
انشاء الله تلاقين الوظيفة الي تبينها
وكل عام وبنوتك الحلوه بالف خير وتزفينها عروس
بنتظار العضو الجديد
تحياتي لكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

> وروده 
> شرايكم بطفلة تحت المطر



 اوك غناتي عفاف ..صار :wink: 


 ..............


طفله تحت المطر حياكِ

ولنستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## بنوته كيوته

يا هلا فيش بنوته كيوته 
هلا والله فيش خيتي..
خوش استضافه عجبتني واااجد من الصبح
الله يخليش هذا من ذوقش حبيبتي..
والله يخلي الش بنتش 
الله يسلمك..
والعمر كله للحلوين 
والله يرزقش بالوظيفة الي تبيها
يارب الله يسمع منك..
وبما اني اول وحده ارد بعدش راح اختار العضو اليديد
الفراش الفاطمي اذا تم اختيارها انشوف طفلة تحت المطر



اسعدني مرورش وتعليقش..
تقبلي تحياتي...بنوته كيوته..

----------


## بنوته كيوته

هلابش بنوته :bigsmile: 
هلا والله فيش..
ولللللللللل للحين وبعدش قاعده عجل متى بتنامي :wacko: 
خخخخخخخ مانمت الا يمكن 10..
فجرتي السمچات  :deh: >>ترى ملاهيف السمچ لوتحطي ليهم الكرتونه كلها أكلوها  :atkal: 
احس نفسي مافهمت شي :huuh: 
صوت عصافيرعلى الشجره بعد چى في وينه قاعده عفر لاوبردانه بعد :huuh: 
هههههه جالسه بالصاله بس اسمع صوت العصافير اللي بالحوش.. :bigsmile: 


مشكوووره حبيبتي على التعليق الجميل..

ـــــــ ـــــــ ـــــــ ــــــــ


غناتي حساسه يسلموا على السحبه الخفيفة دمـــ :bigsmile: 


تسلمي ياقلبي..






بنوته كيوته 
استضافه مبهجهـ
استمتعنا معك يا ام الحلوهـ  :bigsmile: 
الله يخليش هذا من ذوقش..
وكل عام وبنوتتك بالف خير مقدماً :wink: 
وانتي بالف خير وعقبال العزابيه كلهم :wink: 
ربي يخليكِ ويخليها لكِ ان شاء الله 
الله يسلمك و يخليكِ لاهلك.. 
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه 
ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه 
الله يعافيك ياقلبي
ولو ليش يعني مااقبل الدعوه..
اصلا هذا من دواعي سروري..
ربي يوفقكِ ويرزقكِ بالوظيفه الا تتمنيها ان شاء الله :toung:  
 الله يسمع منك يارب..
وعقبالكم كلكم..
ودي و وردي  



مشكووره على التعليق الحلو...ـــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ


استمتعنا معك خيتي بنوته كيوته
تسلمي يقلبي من ذوقش والله..انشاء الله تلاقين الوظيفة الي تبينها
الله يسمع منك  انشاء الله...
وكل عام وبنوتك الحلوه بالف خير وتزفينها عروس
وانتي بالف خير ...الله يسمع منك ..
وعقبالكم  وعقبال كل العزابيه يارب :wink: ...




والله اني اللي استمتعت وياكم..
ربي يسلمكم ويخليكم..
مشكورين جميعا على التعليقات  النايس..
كلكم ذوق والله...


تقبلوا تحياتي ..
اختكم: بنوته كيوته....

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

استمتعنا معك خيتو 
وننتظر طفله تحت المطر

----------


## بنوته كيوته

مشكوووره حبيبتي من ذوقش ياحلوه..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تم استدعاء طفلة 
الى بكره اذا ما جت اختاروا غيرها

----------


## ورده محمديه

بنتظارهـــــــااااااااااااا

 :toung:  :toung:  :toung:

----------


## بنوته كيوته

بالإنتظار خيتو طفله..
مو تتأخري وااايد....

----------


## حساسه بزياده

خلاص :evil: 
 خلصت الفتره  :bigsmile: 
إختاروا  :huuh: 
أيلول :ongue:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر ايلول محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بنتظار الغلا ]]ايلول[[ 

محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## نبراس،،،

زيين زيين صار دوورهاا خليناا نشوف
يالله ننتظر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بعد اذنكم استدعيت اخت جديده بينا 
الا وهي بنت اخويي
تسمح لي صاحبة الموضوع وايلول
عشان لا يبرد الموضوع
والي توصل قبل والي بعد على راسنا
والكل بنستضيفه ان شاء الله
بانتظار .......
انتظروها بنت اخويي
في انتظار ..........
ايلول ننتظرش كمااااااااااان

----------


## ورده محمديه

عادي غناتي عفاف الموضوع للجميع  وليكم حرية التصرف

بنتظار بنت اخوك 
محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## نـور المحبـة

مشكورة عمتي على اختيارش لي..
واحب اشكر الوردة المحمدية على الموضوع الحلو..
وهذي اجاباتي

متى استيقضت اليوم؟

الساعة :7:00 


الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
اممم..اتوقع الماس


ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
عمر وسلمى 2


ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟
ماادري. :huh: 

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
سندويش بيض ..هذا اذا فطرت



ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟

الجزر ..كوسا ..باذنجان..ليبا....


ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟

....


سندويشتك المفضله؟
شاورا دجاج..ع الطريقة اليونانية



اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟

ما عندي رخصة




اي الصفات تكره ؟
الخيانة


نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟

الجينز

اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟


الف العالم كله
عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟

....
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟

ما يهم

اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟

الله اعلم


رياضه تحب تشوفها؟


ما فيـ ,,
متى عيد ميلادك؟؟
ميلادي:4/سبتمبر/1996
هجري:4/5((جمادة اول))/1417 هـ


هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟
احب اسهر في الليل 



رقمك المفضل؟
الارقام الفردية وبذات:7
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟لا


اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
بعد اربع ايام عيد ميلادي


شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
معلمة
ما اتوقع يتحقق




شلونك اليوم؟
لوني على لونكم


شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟اسكتلز




وردتك المفضله؟
الروز





اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟

ما ادري..

اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟
نور المحبة:13 :متخرجة من ابتدائي



ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟صوت المكيف



أخر شي اكلته؟
برنجلز

ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
لا..وما عمري شفت واحد


اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
خسارة ما في طبشور اسود..لكن بختار احمر




شلون الجو الحين؟حر+رطوبة



من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟بابيتا (ابويي)



مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟سفن اب




مطعمك المفضل؟
اممم..
سبايسي ميل



لونك المفضل؟
عنابي


لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
ما اذكر..اذكر كنا كل يوم نخترع لعبة جديدة



الصيف ام الشتاء؟
شتاء على ما اظن


القبل ام الاحتضان؟
....




شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
فانيليا



شاي ام قهوه؟
ما احب القهوة فبطر اختار الشاي


متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
الخميس الي فات




ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
غبار



ماذا فعلت الامس؟
نوم >فطور>تلفزيون>سحور>تلفزيون>نوم


من شنو تخاف؟

اخاف من ربي

ويمكن اخاف من الضلمة والوحدة

تحب الحلو ام المالح؟

الحار

كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟

1 مع ن الميدالية ضاعت

كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟

ما عمري توضفت

يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
امم اتوقع السبت اوالاحد..بس يمكن الاربعاء لالا الجمعة يمكن السبت بس اتوقع الاثنين ما بقى غير الخميس اعرفت اعرفت ..الاسبوع كله 


في كم منطقه عشت؟ 

وحدة



...تحياتي..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طلعتي مو هينة نواره
الله يخليش
ان شاء الله
واشكر لش تلبية دعوتنا 
ننتظر ايلول

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

> 







> متى استيقضت اليوم؟
> 
>  1:10 الظهر
> 
> 
>  الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
> 
> 
> ولآ وآآحد الفضهـ
> ...







و إسمحوآ ليـ ع التأخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واخيرا وصلت طفلتنا الحلوه
عجبتني النمله الي اتخافي منها 


هاهاها
استمتعنا معاش 
بانتظار عضو او عضوه

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله عليكم

موفقين بأذن الله

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ههههه  :shiny: طفله يعني في المدرسه كنت تفطري وألحين 24صايمه :wink: 
أمزح>>بدون زعل يعني

----------


## علي pt

من زمان عن الموضوع ..

بس زين افتكيتوا من خروجي عن النص ..

المهم

قاط وجهه اليوم ويبغى يختار

طبعا اذا ماتم اختيارها من قبل
الأخت ..





من تتوقعو


^


^


^


بلا ظرافة - اخلص



ويش اسمها >>> ترى نسيت




اي صح ..

بسمة / أو : أخرى


ويعطيكم العافية اللي تم استضافتهم مؤخرا

----------


## حساسه بزياده

علي : سكت دهرا ونطق كفرا :bleh: 
ترى مثل الأمثال تضرب ولاتقاس
يعني موتزعل 
صح النوم :huh: 
إختاروها من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان :noworry:

----------


## ورده محمديه

خوش فضايح أختي طفله تحت المطر 

استمتعنا معاك خيتوه 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه 
ربي يوفقك ويخليك 
دمتي  بخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

> من زمان عن الموضوع ..
> 
> بس زين افتكيتوا من خروجي عن النص .. 
> المهم 
> قاط وجهه اليوم ويبغى يختار 
> طبعا اذا ماتم اختيارها من قبل
> الأخت .. 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 :weird:  :weird: تو  الناس 


من دهر تم استضافتها..هع
اذا ماعليك أمر تعال اختار لينا

----------


## علي pt

> تو الناس  
> 
> من دهر تم استضافتها..هع
> 
> اذا ماعليك أمر تعال اختار لينا



 
خلاص ولايهمك

باختار كم واحد ونقي منهم .. >> اقصد شوفي الا ماخترتوه واسحبوه هنا ،،،،،،


ليلاس ..

جنون من سكون ..

وأميرة المرح .. كآن ماجبتوها من قبل بعد

----------


## ورده محمديه

امممم 

على ما اذكر ليلاس تم استدعاها من قبل 

وأميرة كمان بس ما شرفتنا 

فوقع الاختيار على جنون من سكون 


فلنستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ننتظر جنون من سكون

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

بأنتظار خيتووو جنوون من سكون
         تحياتي
       مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## آهات حنونه

بنتظاارك خيتي جنون

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو جنون من سكون بانتظارش

----------


## همسة ألم

بإنتظارك خيوو

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

..........!
دأإقنهـآأإ عجب هع هع .. 
لو مـآأإقـآأإلت لي عفـآأإف مـآأإدريت .. 
ويسلمو ع الآستدعـآأإء الغير متوقع ..!
برب

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

اللهـ‘ـم صـ‘ـل عـ‘ـلى ـآ محمـ‘ـد وآلـ‘ـه ..  


متى استيقضت اليوم؟

4 العـ‘ـصر 


الماس ام اللؤلؤ؟
المـ‘ـأإس


ما أخر فلم شاهدته بالسينما ؟
مـآأإرحت سنمـآأإ .. بس آخر فلم شاهدته .. لتر من الدموع نشف عوأإيني  :weird: 
ماهو برنامجك المفضل ؟

حروف وخروف <~ وييييع ههههه
أإذأإ صارت في برأإمج زي النـآأإس ذيك الساعه بيصير عندي برنـآأإمج مفضل  :noworry: 

عادةً ماذا تتناول بالفطور؟
تفـآأإحه هذا أيام المدرسه
أإو فطاير .. 
أما الآجازه زين أإذا تغدينا 


ماهو الطعام الذي لا تفضله ؟
اي ششيء يدخل الدجاج في تكوينه .. 
والأشياء اللينه < ~ برآآ 


ماهو السي دي المفضل لذيك في هذا الاثناء ؟

مـآأإدري سي دي الميكروسفت يمكن لآن ضاع وتوه طالع بعد طلعت روح 

سندويشتك المفضله؟
جبن <~  :weird: 

اي نوع من السيارات تقود؟

همر وعندي بي أم وفورد بس مأأإستخدمهم الا نادرأإ 
و*ليموزين* حق الطلعـآأإت اللي على مستوى ..! <~ برآآآآآآآ  :toung:  

اي الصفات تكره ؟

الغرور وثقاله الدم 
نوع الملابس المفضله لديك؟
سبورت 
اذا صارت لك عطله وخيروك اي مكان من العالم وين ودك تروح ؟
أإيطـآليـآ .. باريس .. ماليزيا ..! 

عندما تتقاعد وين ودك تستقر؟
في بيتنا .. سيهـآأإت .. 
ماركة ملابس مفضله لديك؟
مـآأإشيء محدد .. 
أإهم شيء يكون لبس ذوق وحلو .. 
اي عيد ميلاد مميز مر عليك؟ من عمرك انت؟
عيد ميلآأإد السنه .. لآن صـآأإر مميز  :embarrest: 

رياضه تحب تشوفها؟
أإمممم كورة قدم ع خفيييييييييف .. 

متى عيد ميلادك؟؟

لويه ..! 
بتسوأإ لي حفله .~!
11\11\1993 م 
حولوه هجري .. أإذآ تبغوأإ 
مابعلم 

هل انت شخص مسائي ام صباحي؟يعني تحب تسهر والا من النوع الا تفزع من الصبح ؟

مسـأإئي .. 
طول النهار مكشره والليل ضحك  :bigsmile:  
رقمك المفضل؟
24 
عندك حيوانات في البيت؟
لا والله لآيبلآنا  :wacko: 

اي خبر جديد يخصك تحب نشاركك فيه؟
الآن هو وقت الرآحه < طييييري 

شنو كان حلمك وانت صغير ؟ (طيار دكتور مهندس) ؟؟وهل تحقق ام لا ؟
يفشششل ههههه 
مضيفة طيـآأره <<< الحين لآأإإإإإإع ولو يتحقق بعد ماأبيه 

شلونك اليوم؟
وردي .. أذا بدلت برجع أقول لكم 

شنو نوع الحلاو المفضله لديك؟
هذا الحلآوه اللي فيه جلآتين اللي في المجمعات هذأإك عرفتوه الجلي بجميع أنواعه ؛ <شرررررح  :toung:  
وردتك المفضله؟
روز أحمر 
اي تاريخ بالروزنامه تنتظره على احر من الجمر ؟
مافيه .. 
اكتب اسمك ؟ وعمرك؟ ومستوى تعليمك؟

جنون 
15 ونص .. 
أول ثانوي  طالعه ع ثاني ثانوي علمي .. 
دعوأإتكم لي بالتوفيق 
<< قصة حياتها  :rolleyes:  
ماذا تسمع في هده اللحظه ؟؟
صوت المكيف 
أخر شي اكلته؟
جلو 

ولما تشوف شهاب هل تتمنى؟
من هو ذا شهاب <~ براا
اذا مر عند بيتنا قولوا لي بتمنى .. 
يمكن تتحقق  :noworry: 


اذا كنت طبشور اي لون تحب ان تكون؟
أحمر 
شلون الجو الحين؟
تمام حلو ... 

من هو أول شخص كلمته بالتلفون اليوم؟
أإبوي 
مشروبك الغازي المفضل؟
بيبسي 


مطعمك المفضل؟

كل أكله أفضلها من مطعم معين 
لونك المفضل؟
أإحمر .. وأإسود 

لما كنت طفل شنو كانت لعبتك المفضله؟
شرطه وحرأإميه 
وبيت أم وأبو وأولآد 

الصيف ام الشتاء؟
الربيع 
القبل ام الاحتضان؟
القبل 
شوكلاته ام فانيليا ؟
شوكلاته


شاي ام قهوه؟
لآأإ شـأإي ولآقهوه
متى كانت اخر مره بكيت فيها ؟
اليوم <~ ياكثر ماأإبكي  :sad2:  
ماذا يوجد تحت سريرك؟
مادري .. دب دوبي عفر 
ماذا فعلت الامس؟
صليت القدر  :amuse: 

من شنو تخاف؟
من المفـآأإجاءات الغير متوقعه 

تحب الحلو ام المالح؟
المالح 

كم مفتاح موجود بميداليتك ؟
3

كم سنه مرت عليك بوظيفتك الحاليه؟
أآأإه مدري أنتوأإ أحسبوها 


يومك المفضل بالاسبوع ؟
الاربعاء
في كم منطقه عشت ؟
وحده
هل تكون صداقاتك بسهوله؟

أإحيـأإنا
لآني أجتماعيه بعض الشيء 


 ............
وبس 

مع السلآأإأإامه

----------


## آهات حنونه

موفقه خيتي

استمتعنا معك

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

موفقه ..ننتظر العضو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله عليش اسورة حبيبتي 
توني ادري انش في ثانوي 
افتكرش ثاني متوسط بالكثير 
ليش ما ادري 
استانست معاش عالصبح حبوبه 

ننتظر العضو /ه اليديده

----------


## علي pt

شكرا لتلبية الدعوة ..
وبالتوفيق للجميع .. بس عاد أرجعي اختاري

----------


## همسة ألم

هههه
استمتعت واني اقرا 
حللللووو 
الله يوفقش غناتي وعقابل التخرج 
بإنتظار العضو...

----------


## بنوته آخر زمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد .. 

أسئلة حلوهـ .. مشششششكورة أختي ع الطرح الجميل ..

لك مني اجمل تحيهـ وسلاام ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

استضافه حلوه <<جنون من سكون>>
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
ومشكوره على تلبية الدعوه 
دمتي موفقه

----------


## علي pt

*على هالسكتة وش رايكم اختار لكم ..*

*الأخ : د. مهدي  أو/و    الأخت : My angle*

*يالله نبغى نشاط الموضوع يرجع*

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

مووضوع مرة حلو واجابات تجنن 
يسلموووو ع الطرح
تحياااتي لكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اختار الا تبي أخينا علي..* 

*بنتظار الاختيار الجديد* 
*وشكراً*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

ننتظر اخينا علي على الأختيااااار
             بأنتطااار العضو/ة
                  تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## عنيده

ما شاء الله حلوين الاجابات و رووعه ..

نتظر العضو الجديد ..

موفقين

----------

